# Super Lemon Haze Irie Stuff



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 8, 2010)

I love this strain. It's a true one hit feel it coming oh my so tastey strain.

Ok I flushed her at day 60, then took a nub and fast dryed it. (sat on top of ballast) took one hit and passed the Typhoon. I tasted the Lemon and on the exhale my tounge was saturated in Lemon Flavor and my head started to feel Irie, then I felt like laughing. I did not being I was with 2 woman (smoking) and one was a High Tolerance Smoker. 
I passed the pipe to friend and she took a hit, blew it out and started laughing saying "I like It". The high tolerance smoker (my wife) took a hit and just smiled  and said that she feels a head change already, then looked at me and said " your getting it 2x tonight" 
I will try and post pics soon, but I tell you this is a dam good strain and a pre smoke test that blows you away.... I can barley wait for the harvest/cure


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 8, 2010)

i dont care what no government say, sensimilla is irie

nice story man


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 8, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> If you have not tryed the SLH, it's a must try. Like 8 awards in 2 years. Small yeilding (by looks) but wow some potent and beautiful flavors.[/COLOR]


----------



## LLCoolJ (Apr 8, 2010)

I've got a buddy that sells Super Lemon Haze from his medical dispensary in California. So far he has only grown a few plants, but it is not a small yielder by any means. He vegged for 2 months and had 2 1000w HPS lights and got 6.5 oz of one plant, 8 oz off another, and 12.5 oz of the big momma. Keep in mind this was with only 3.5 gallon pots a piece in an ebb and flood system.

Not small in my book!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 8, 2010)

LLCoolJ said:


> I've got a buddy that sells Super Lemon Haze from his medical dispensary in California. So far he has only grown a few plants, but it is not a small yielder by any means. He vegged for 2 months and had 2 1000w HPS lights and got 6.5 oz of one plant, 8 oz off another, and 12.5 oz of the big momma. Keep in mind this was with only 3.5 gallon pots a piece in an ebb and flood system.
> 
> Not small in my book!


 Thats exciting news. I am sure my next grow of SLH will be muc bigger. Thank you for the input. By the way, how much is it per gram down there?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 8, 2010)

Here are some photos taken this am after 60 days 12/12 ~~~


----------



## tingpoon (Apr 8, 2010)

bribes or not at cannabis cup, that shit is FIRE.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 8, 2010)

I agree. 
My wife and her 2 friends are headed for the Doug Benson comedy tour, before they left I filled a bowl up of some early (60 days) SLH and gave it to one of the ladies, she took a nice big hit off a Typhoon, then she let it out in a rolling laugh.
 I grined at her and said "it seems to have the effect on first timers".


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 10, 2010)

Last Night a friend came over to try some Blue Widow and my SLH so I pack the BW first~ He loved the flavor and really sat back stoned, then I packed a clean bowl of slh and handed it to him, he takes a hit, blows it out and says the lemon lingers on his tonuge, he takes another hit, blows it out, then starts laughing his ass offf. He laughed and smiled like I have never seen before.
 AWWWW feels good to make people laugh....


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 10, 2010)

+rep- i think it feels great to get/hear/see people get high too

those nuggs look fine and tasty by the way


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 10, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> +rep- i think it feels great to get/hear/see people get high too
> 
> those nuggs look fine and tasty by the way


 Thank you. Yeah they are so tastie it's crazy. Smoke a bowl and your house will smell like a lemon tree for days...
 I have never had anyting like it before and I think I can say the same for everyone I mentioned in my little blurbs.
 It's so crazy that after 2 years of all my cirlce of smokers telling me that I have some of the best smoke and then really patting me on the back that they are astounded by the Pre Mature SLH. It's a great feeling.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 10, 2010)

ive seen some lemony tasting weed back in the day but always assumed it was too good to be true. i was convinced someone just sprinkled lemon koolaid on them buds. it could have been SLH...


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 10, 2010)

Could it have been Lemon Skunk? Thats the cross with Silver Haze.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 10, 2010)

could have been.... im just real paranoid and dont really trust anything

i think dude called it piff, which is my least favorite word associated with marijuana. when someone says they have "piff" im allways on the lookout of a scam artist. ya know?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 10, 2010)

Never heard of piff, but yeah I understand. I prefer the word's, Ganja, Kine, and SLH.


----------



## Jaymoney68 (Apr 10, 2010)

hey gg love the looks of this slh i think im going to take your advice and order some from attitude seeds thanks for the pics i really like to way the blue widow came out too!


----------



## JoeCa1i (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeh SLH is A+ ganj,I got the indica pheno,last year,I hit it with some masterkush pollen(dutchpassion).I'll be doing a journal soon.The kingskush is A+,If you get the rite pheno,and I think I got it.


----------



## ford442 (Apr 10, 2010)

got some SLH on the way now.. this thread has got me super stoked again!  i'm going to treat them right...


----------



## wiggabee (Apr 10, 2010)

How was the smell on it while growing? Any skunk smell to it?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 10, 2010)

Jaymoney68 said:


> hey gg love the looks of this slh i think im going to take your advice and order some from attitude seeds thanks for the pics i really like to way the blue widow came out too!


Yeah you gotta try the SLH it's really outstanding. The Bluw Widow is a great smoke and beautiful color.



JoeCa1i said:


> Yeh SLH is A+ ganj,I got the indica pheno,last year,I hit it with some masterkush pollen(dutchpassion).I'll be doing a journal soon.The kingskush is A+,If you get the rite pheno,and I think I got it.


 KingKush A= huh? I think I will look into it.


ford442 said:


> got some SLH on the way now.. this thread has got me super stoked again!  i'm going to treat them right...


 No doubt, treat them right... This stuff is Fire. I have never grown or had anything so fun and the haze high is addicting...


wiggabee said:


> How was the smell on it while growing? Any skunk smell to it?


 The Blue Widow is so skunky I had (no choice) to use an ionizer (Last Resort) upstairs from grow room and it helped stiffle the smell. Still very smelly and I use a can 33 filter. The buds are beautiful, and when dryed the smell really comes out. I cliped a small bud when I flushed and let me tell you, when I broke it up the blue skunky smell came out heavy. The taste is at first blue berry then it turns skunky, then blue again on the exhale. Stone is creepy then it hits you really good.


----------



## gotabagforcheap (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn your plant has me excited like mad. Just started my seedling and she is beastin. What was your yield off it? Im hoping for good load from an outdoor.


----------



## caseyg2007 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey GG long time no chat. I figured i would stop by and see how things are growing. That blue widow looks amazing. I have had SLH before some of the tastiest smoke ive ever had, but i personally am not a haze person. I gave the one bean of SLH i had to a friend so he could do it outdoors next year. So regardless I'm still gonna get to smoke it as long as he doesnt kill it. A pic of my girls below.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 11, 2010)

gotabagforcheap said:


> Damn your plant has me excited like mad. Just started my seedling and she is beastin. What was your yield off it? Im hoping for good load from an outdoor.


I am harvesting her tonight at 9 weeks (63days). The buds are not big, not small, and very tight so I am thinking she will yeild very nicely. The leafs are purple underneath and the smell is intoxicating. 
 I smoke a bowl of undried slh last night and I felt so good in my body.
I have never been one to clip more than a taste at the flush, but this slh is like no other.



caseyg2007 said:


> Hey GG long time no chat. I figured i would stop by and see how things are growing. That blue widow looks amazing. I have had SLH before some of the tastiest smoke ive ever had, but i personally am not a haze person. I gave the one bean of SLH i had to a friend so he could do it outdoors next year. So regardless I'm still gonna get to smoke it as long as he doesnt kill it. A pic of my girls below.


 HI Casey, your plants do look very wide and beautiful.
The Blue Widow is coming down tonight (53 days) and it is such a tastie herb, blue/skunk flavors. The High is Great.


----------



## patlpp (Apr 11, 2010)

These threads are where you get honest opinions. You guys talked me into it !! Thanks. Sounds close to sex.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 11, 2010)

patlpp said:


> These threads are where you get honest opinions. You guys talked me into it !! Thanks. Sounds close to sex.


 ROFLAO I am so glad you said that. After smoking a bowl of that slh I just layed in bed with the tv on low and relaxed, feeling every sensation that came into my being. It was wonderful. The next thing I know my wife and I are having incredible sex (like always,lol) and we just keep switching it up and doing this and that, then I woke up.....LOL no kidding I thought I was busy busy, but I was dreaming the dream.


----------



## caseyg2007 (Apr 11, 2010)

LOL. Thats funny. Gotta love dreams like that ay GG. I was having a dream one time i was getting a BJ... then i woke up and what do ya know. 8 oclock in the morning head. Gotta love it.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 11, 2010)

caseyg2007 said:


> LOL. Thats funny. Gotta love dreams like that ay GG. I was having a dream one time i was getting a BJ... then i woke up and what do ya know. 8 oclock in the morning head. Gotta love it.


 RoFlAo That's great. I use to wake up in motion, and had to figure out whats going on real quick. Like where the hell am I ? and this is my wife right? Not dreaming????


----------



## caseyg2007 (Apr 11, 2010)

LOL. I know how that is. I'm probably gonna harvest the power kush around 56 days, but im not sure yet. The vanilla kush will go another week or 2 after the power kush. I'm doing a scrog for my next grow, when i switch it over to the cabinet. I'm hoping to get a piece of plywood soon. So i can finally get started on it.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 11, 2010)

I had 4 Violater Kush and the first one went at 65 days the second harvest was 3 days later then 2 days later then the last VK was harvested at 80 days and that turned out to be serious couch lock and the best of 4.


----------



## caseyg2007 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice. I cant wait till i do my violator kush. I'm gonna let it go to its peak.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 11, 2010)

4 top method is great, loves medium-high nutes. Wait for the calyxs to explode before flushing (60 days).


----------



## tywyn (Apr 11, 2010)

I've done SLH twice and I'm smoking it right now and is indeed a lovely smoke. Despite being quite a slow starter in flower it really packs the bud on this the last 2-3 weeks and the calyx's swell massively.

There were two distinct phenos in the pack, the taller SSH pheno and the shorter lemon skunk pheno which I personally preferred. I still have the mother and might put one or two in my summer grow. Topped they would be a good partner for Blue Cheese and Red Dragon.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 11, 2010)

It's my favorite at the moment. 
First time I found such a good smoke.


----------



## duke23 (Apr 11, 2010)

9 weeks is probably why you get a real head high let it go for 11 or 12 weeks and seriously you feel like your floating since you have more body in the high but each to his or her liking. my friend let it go 12 weeks and shit smoking a joint of this shit has me giggling like a mother without the racy or paranoid feeling just real good sativa weed.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 11, 2010)

duke23 said:


> 9 weeks is probably why you get a real head high let it go for 11 or 12 weeks and seriously you feel like your floating since you have more body in the high but each to his or her liking. my friend let it go 12 weeks and shit smoking a joint of this shit has me giggling like a mother without the racy or paranoid feeling just real good sativa weed.


 Great info. I have 4 more fem seeds I am getting ready to germ 2 of them. I will let them go 11 weeks. Thanks duke. +reps


----------



## Cissy (Apr 12, 2010)

Just ordered some based on your recommendation. Anything to look for in the phenotypes? One better than the other?


----------



## Ben Danklin (Apr 12, 2010)

Cissy said:


> Just ordered some based on your recommendation. Anything to look for in the phenotypes? One better than the other?


I have 2 in flowering and it seems that I have one thats much more lanky and sativa and smells a lot like lemon heads and i have one that has a lot more trichs but seems to grow more like an indica and it smells more skunky I dont know about any other phenos just the two I have currently but all the phenos are probably nice


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cissy said:


> Just ordered some based on your recommendation. Anything to look for in the phenotypes? One better than the other?


 You will not be dissapointed.... I only grew one this time around. Flushed at day 60 and tryed a nub with clear trichs and it was the greatest high/feeling ever.
 Going to grow 2 next round and see what comes of it. Also going to wait until trichs get cloudy before harvesting.


----------



## d.s.m. (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the report. I've got two SLH clones on standby, just waiting for it to warm up a little so I can get them in the ground. I can't wait...


----------



## weedlover714 (Apr 12, 2010)

Word..This strain is so sick. Lovin it.


----------



## Cissy (Apr 12, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> You will not be dissapointed.... I only grew one this time around. Flushed at day 60 and tryed a nub with clear trichs and it was the greatest high/feeling ever.
> Going to grow 2 next round and see what comes of it. Also going to wait until trichs get cloudy before harvesting.


I'll assume you are referring to the SLH, right? That's what I just ordered based on your recommendation (thanks). I also have some Blue Widow on the way (you mentioned you were chopping that soon). 

Question on the BW, maybe you will know: I have grown White Berry (great stuff) and was wondering if you knew of a difference between the White Berry and the Blue Widow? Both are a cross between White Widow and Blue Berry, right? Any real difference between them? 

ty


----------



## boo28 (Apr 12, 2010)

very nicely done!!  I've heard so many awesome things about this bud, can't wait to try it!


----------



## caseyg2007 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cissy said:


> I'll assume you are referring to the SLH, right? That's what I just ordered based on your recommendation (thanks). I also have some Blue Widow on the way (you mentioned you were chopping that soon).
> 
> Question on the BW, maybe you will know: I have grown White Berry (great stuff) and was wondering if you knew of a difference between the White Berry and the Blue Widow? Both are a cross between White Widow and Blue Berry, right? Any real difference between them?
> 
> ty


I know you asked GG, but I couldn't help but to answer. The White Berry is a cross of a white widow male with blueberry female then backcrossed with the widow this achieves the blueberry taste with widow colors i believe. The Blue widow is the complete opposite being Blueberry male crossed with white widow female then backcrossed again to the blueberry this achieves the blueberry colors and widow taste i believe. I'm not sure about the full details of the crosses though. So maybe GG could give a better answer.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 13, 2010)

caseyg2007 said:


> I know you asked GG, but I couldn't help but to answer. The White Berry is a cross of a white widow male with blueberry female then backcrossed with the widow this achieves the blueberry taste with widow colors i believe. The Blue widow is the complete opposite being Blueberry male crossed with white widow female then backcrossed again to the blueberry this achieves the blueberry colors and widow taste i believe. I'm not sure about the full details of the crosses though. So maybe GG could give a better answer.


  Good Answer.


----------



## caseyg2007 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thx for the rep both of you. +Rep GG for the nice harvest. Can't to see what you got goin on now.


----------



## mike.lawry420 (Apr 13, 2010)

after reading the first page, i wanna germ my SLH seed sooo bad!!! 
i love to laugh..being as though i spend alot of my time depressed and angry this will be a great strain to keep on deck


----------



## calilivin (Apr 13, 2010)

So where are you guys getting your seeds from? Last I heard there were some counterfeits going around. I also read where someone got clones at a Cali dispensary. Wouldn't mind finding out which one.


----------



## d.s.m. (Apr 13, 2010)

calilivin said:


> So where are you guys getting your seeds from? Last I heard there were some counterfeits going around. I also read where someone got clones at a Cali dispensary. Wouldn't mind finding out which one.


Hit me up if you have your paperwork. I know who has clones.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 13, 2010)

I get everything through Attitude seed bank.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 13, 2010)

mike.lawry420 said:


> after reading the first page, i wanna germ my SLH seed sooo bad!!!
> i love to laugh..being as though i spend alot of my time depressed and angry this will be a great strain to keep on deck


 I'm going for atleast 70 days on this SLH.

Also a note to all growing her or soon to~ She is at day 60 and the tops that are furthest away from light, like 18" those tops are getting Dark Yellow pistils. Very intresting


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 13, 2010)

caseyg2007 said:


> Thx for the rep both of you. +Rep GG for the nice harvest. Can't to see what you got goin on now.


 Right now I am half way through a harvest of Blue Widow.....


----------



## caseyg2007 (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh... man I wish i lived close to you that stuff looks so tastey and dense. That my friend is some great lookin herb. I repped you earlier. So how about a round of applause. You can definately tell it was flushed to the max. Beautiful colors man. 2 thumbs up.


----------



## mrdrywall (Apr 15, 2010)

no doubt agree with caseyg bad ass got me sold on slh 6 pages and not one dipute thats unusual on this site


----------



## delstele (Apr 15, 2010)

I have some in the work's now, Thanks for the heads up on this strain I am running this gear in a med grow for some peep's that are in some serious pain I'm hoping it will help them alleviate some of that ...


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 15, 2010)

Helps my wife with her serious back pain, also great for anti deppression.


----------



## delstele (Apr 15, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Helps my wife with her serious back pain, also great for anti deppression.



Good to know ..Thank you!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 17, 2010)

Subscribed! I got some veggin waiting to go outside. Super excited about this strain. Glad you got some lemony tasting herb. I hope the same for me.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 17, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Subscribed! I got some veggin waiting to go outside. Super excited about this strain. Glad you got some lemony tasting herb. I hope the same for me.


 Yeah the lemon taste is great. Have a happy grow.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Apr 18, 2010)

daaaamn wussup golden ganja hows shit goin with that SLH maaan u makin me wanna go n pluk some shit off ya know?? right now im on day 40 and after all that hyp man i cant fukkn wait i know for a fact shits gunna be so crazy maan!! i rub my fingers on the the lil nuggie buddies on the bottom of the plant n shit reak like str8 up skunk n lemon!! so nice nice n muy chiny lol!! n when u said they laughed after the first couple hits i laughed shiit... i got a AK-48 sittin right next it and there aint no competition its the SLH hands down.. what kinda lights/nutes u use i used a 250 watt HPS for veg n flower MG nutes for veg n fox farm tiger bloom for flower... but im addin some more lights my bro had some ash PLant Haze from DNA (attitude free offer had to get that) he had CFL"s all lights for flowering shits addin like 20,000 lumens to my shit im hopin for some big buds imma go 4 70 days to imma start flushin at 56

yo plants look nice man i juss wanna pluk a bud off n eat it. gj on that shit hope mines comes out like that ... or better lol


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 18, 2010)

Budda_Luva said:


> 4 70 days to imma start flushin at 56
> 
> yo plants look nice man i juss wanna pluk a bud off n eat it. gj on that shit hope mines comes out like that ... or better lol


 Everyting Be Good Mon ~ I am using one 600hps . I had her close like 15 inches then I realized the buds that are furthest away where getting more coated in trichs so I raised the light to 18 and it's much better.
 Next round I do I will raise the lights 20-24 inches after the flush.

I always nic a stem in the middle/lower area when I flush and give it 3-4 days to dry, toke and see where I am. 
 You must practice this "nic" at the flush. Enjoy the SLH it's really powerful to all the sense's. Lovely Lovely


----------



## thewinghunter (Apr 18, 2010)

how come yer SLH doesnt look like the 2 x cannabis winner pictures? mine look exactly like the phots in high times and in the video... hmmm
it smells like lemons too right??


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 18, 2010)

thewinghunter said:


> how come yer SLH doesnt look like the 2 x cannabis winner pictures? mine look exactly like the phots in high times and in the video... hmmm
> it smells like lemons too right??


 Unfortunaly no 2 seeds are alike   So thats why we clone. And I still have 4 fem seeds left. I am going to start 2 of them, clone both, then the third clone will be only from the best of the 2.
Not only does it smell like lemons, it saturates your mouth with lemons on the exhale..

Also I toped once then fimed to keep her low.


----------



## thewinghunter (Apr 18, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Unfortunaly no 2 seeds are alike   So thats why we clone. And I still have 4 fem seeds left. I am going to start 2 of them, clone both, then the third clone will be only from the best of the 2.
> Not only does it smell like lemons, it saturates your mouth with lemons on the exhale..
> 
> Also I toped once then fimed to keep her low.


i czant wait! mine is taking awhile to finish up  beach tokin will be good


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 18, 2010)

Mine is coming down tomorrow. Can't wait to get a few more going. Lets see if I get bigger buds this time around. I plan on doing a 4 top method and leaving it at that.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 19, 2010)

got any dry shots of the super lemon haze golden


----------



## Gr8Gr33nz (Apr 19, 2010)

gonna swoop up another pack of em here soon. 

kept in the humidity dome to long & killed my last 4 of em with dampening off.. to much water..guess ya live & learn

It was some of the best i ever smoked thats for sure of the batch i had left..

like the hawaiian snow also i got one of them goin right now..

lets see some dry nuggets mang.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Apr 19, 2010)

yea no 2 seeds are alike but my plants did look like the photos at like week1-week2½

n awww shit u better post some pics n lemme see them budds


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 19, 2010)

Going to harvest her today, after lunch. Been 72 days. She totaly looks done. I will post a few pics when I bring her out to harvest.
 Thanks to all for their intrest. And those who are growing her~ WOOT !!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 19, 2010)

Budda_Luva said:


> yea no 2 seeds are alike but my plants did look like the photos at like week1-week2½
> 
> n awww shit u better post some pics n lemme see them budds


 I was hoping to grow ofcourse lke the pics, but I id not lol. Next round will be 2 of her and I plan on going TLO . So yeild next round? Taste should be surpass this round. Dam fine smoke.
 It helps my restless leg syndrom, but not my restless penis syndrom


----------



## dieselM8 (Apr 19, 2010)

SLH is the best strain ive ever had in my garden! Smells great and this power!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 19, 2010)

waiting, waiting, waiting....


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok 3 hours later......Trying to upload pics, having RIU issues.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok gonna try and upload again;


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 19, 2010)

Kept all the sugar leafs.....and some small stuff that I will sit on ballast and smoke in a few hours lol.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 19, 2010)

OMG golden!! those nugs looks srt8 DANK!

where the fuck do u live ALASKA?? all ur buds just go that SEXY ass purple like that its AMAZING!! i want some purple nugs.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 19, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> OMG golden!! those nugs looks srt8 DANK!
> 
> where the fuck do u live ALASKA?? all ur buds just go that SEXY ass purple like that its AMAZING!! i want some purple nugs.


 Awww your being nice Fuzzy, I saw your Donkey Dong Colas ! Oh my made my wife blush


----------



## ganjaluvr (Apr 19, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Right now I am half way through a harvest of Blue Widow.....



Blue Widow huh...? Heard of it.. but never seen any pics of it being grown. My god.. that's beautiful. I like all the colors.. is this the one you guys are saying is good for pain? or is this the one that's good for depression.. and giving a "laughing" stone?

OR both? lols..

I have a strain that I just "finished" (not 100% done with it yet..) It's called 'PSP' 'Purple Sticky Punch.' It's incredible if I might say so myself.. unstoppable laughing and giggling.. as well as just being overall happy and social. Plus.. if you have aches and pains.. PSP will take care of that too.

I don't have any seeds available yet.. plus I already have one person on here.. that's on my "save" list.. who will be getting a few seeds once available. I have one more spot open.. so if your interested let me know.. as I would like to see if I let a few seeds go to a couple of people.. I'd like to see and make sure that I have the strain completely stabilized. 

If your interested.. hit me up.
(pics available upon request)
peace.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 19, 2010)

The SLH is all laughter and social, great for my legs as it feels like a mini massage. The Blue Widow is another nice strain I enjoy the flavors and the stone is great.
There is a BW grow off between Fuzzybud and Hardroc.

Your PSP sounds awesome. sounds like a well rounded strain. I would love to see some pictures of her.


----------



## bigbrew (Apr 19, 2010)

Ive read the thread through and have to say Im jealous. I have been puffing on SLH for a few weeks, and although its straight fire, no lemon taste at all. As much as I try to imagine it, its really a Haze/Berry taste...which is still very nice and its very potent and looks great. Just no lemon... I was convinced it was just over hyped but now I guess I got the Hazy pheno. 

SLH...take 2!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 19, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> The SLH is all laughter and social, great for my legs as it feels like a mini massage. The Blue Widow is another nice strain I enjoy the flavors and the stone is great.
> There is a BW grow off between Fuzzybud and Hardroc.
> 
> Your PSP sounds awesome. sounds like a well rounded strain. I would love to see some pictures of her.



man its way MORE than just me and HR now, heres the link tho ganjalover!






  2 Growers, 1 STRAIN...BLUE WIDOW dual grow.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 19, 2010)

bigbrew said:


> Ive read the thread through and have to say Im jealous. I have been puffing on SLH for a few weeks, and although its straight fire, no lemon taste at all. As much as I try to imagine it, its really a Haze/Berry taste...which is still very nice and its very potent and looks great. Just no lemon... I was convinced it was just over hyped but now I guess I got the Hazy pheno.
> 
> SLH...take 2!


 Yeah give it another shot and see if you can't get that super lemon taste. Freaking amazing.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Apr 19, 2010)

daaaaamn nugs look so firaaaa man send me suuum i want someee n shiit i hope i get the lemon taste pheno or the high thc pheno w/e


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 19, 2010)

Harvesting her was a Pleasure for sure. She smelled so good and so frosty with the purple hue.


----------



## Cissy (Apr 20, 2010)

got mine in the mail today. 

anyone else get 5 pathetically small and white seeds or was it just my luck? i guess they might still be OK, but they sure look bad at this stage.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 21, 2010)

]Where did you get them from ?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 21, 2010)

Cissy said:


> got mine in the mail today.
> 
> anyone else get 5 pathetically small and white seeds or was it just my luck? i guess they might still be OK, but they sure look bad at this stage.



Mine were really small and kinda white. They didn't look like good seed I know that.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 21, 2010)

I tried the 4 top method and my buds came out on the smaller side, but the smell and TASTE of lemons is outstanding. Not to mention the euphoric feeling you get off one hit.


----------



## delstele (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet I can't wait to get some nug's of that strain..


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 21, 2010)

It will not disappoint


----------



## Cissy (Apr 21, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> ]Where did you get them from ?


Attitude





Ganja Geek said:


> Mine were really small and kinda white. They didn't look like good seed I know that.



Yeah, I was thinking they might still be OK, but I'd much rather had seen 5 big, fat, stripped seeds.  I'll know very soon


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 21, 2010)

Got mine from the Tude as well. Planted one of five and she is/was a great grower.


----------



## Cissy (Apr 21, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Got mine from the Tude as well. Planted one of five and she is/was a great grower.


I've ordered from them several times, never had an issue. But the seeds were in the breeders package anyway, so it would be no fault of Attitudes even if the seeds were bad. 

I've never had a problem sprouting seeds though, so I should be OK. I certainly hope so with all the great reviews I am seeing here of this strain. 

ty


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you fim, keep it limited. And give her colder nights 3 weeks before harvest and she will turn sexy purple, almost as sexy as those candy coated lips


----------



## Dragonsmoke (Apr 21, 2010)

GG Send me some of that!!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dragonsmoke said:


> GG Send me some of that!!!


 LOL that stuff is going for 18 a gram. Still want some LOL.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Apr 21, 2010)

18 a gram sounds cheap


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree but I like to leave room for improvement. I do believe I will improve over all by 20% once I start up TLO (true living organics).
Going to have 2 SLH 2 & 2 LA Con.


----------



## Cissy (Apr 22, 2010)

lol 18 a gram is cheap?? in what universe?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 22, 2010)

For starters, the east coast


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 22, 2010)

But you must be able to trump everything out there that is high priced and not dank.


----------



## zakreed16 (Apr 22, 2010)

golden ganja could you give me a quick overview of your nutes, ppm and feeding schedule..
much appreciated


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 22, 2010)

zakreed16 said:


> golden ganja could you give me a quick overview of your nutes, ppm and feeding schedule..
> much appreciated


Sure give me a moment and I will type it out.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok from seed into FF ocean Forest with 20 % per lite. Veg under 4" 8 bulb T5s Waited until they hit the veg stage before giving nutes and then I gave them FF Grow Big, like a 1/4 the first week of veg then 2nd week went to 3/4 strength and by the following week full strength I fed every watering and every watering they also got one dose of (each, once over the week ) Extrme Serene (kelp) Mondays, Amino Aid (5-0-0) Wednesday/Thursday and Trinity (molasses) Saturday/Sunday. 
I did the 4 top method when she got like 6 nodes high, I took off the very bottom then toped down so only 4 where left. I would not fim again. I thought I needed too but it really takes away from bud size on her.

Once she was 15" she was mature but I waited until she was 22-24" (no choice). Then on to a 600hps
Once there I kept giving the veg nutes for 2 weeks then I switched too FF Tiger Bloom and used at full strength, then once a week I would use Trinity and followed the FF trio set, Open Sesame (2 weeks before going 12/) then when buds came on Beastie Bloomz, then Cha Ching. I flushed at 9 weeks and gave her till 73 days of 12/ also Molasses 2 tbl every feeding (always feeding every 2-3 days) then just molasses and water after flush. Also it's very good to lower temps at night 5 weeks in till the end. Buds/leaves go Sexy Purple.

If I missed something just ask.


----------



## zakreed16 (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the quick response..i currently use GH lucas formula..but i think i might give this a shot, i am looking to try all organic but do not want to mess up my only beans(not very experienced)..


----------



## zakreed16 (Apr 22, 2010)

but 2 weeks before 12/12 you started using FF trio and open sesame (beastie blooms during start of flower) until 9 weeks..no amino aid or kelp?


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 22, 2010)

I want some now, haha +Rep


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have just went all Organic and will not be using any FF trio or anything that is not Organic 100%. You must read and make sure its Organic. There are many benefits going organic


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have 10 autos going and they are using Roots Organics . After I finish my 2 in flower (a week or less left) I will start 2 slh 2 LA Con and 2 ? they will be on Humbolts Naturals (organics).


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 23, 2010)

Cissy said:


> lol 18 a gram is cheap?? in what universe?


Yea seriously.

I'm LUCKY to get $20 gram on DECENT headies that isn't kiefed or tampered/made up bullshit bud. 

East Coast has it bad with bud pricing.


----------



## thewinghunter (Apr 23, 2010)

View attachment 893862
this is my SLH, almost done...


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 23, 2010)

hi mate just seen ur thread on the 600, looking lip smacking  got some SLH on the go, 7 weeks 12, smells amazing already. will pop back and have a read through when i'm a bit more awake 

Fingerez


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 23, 2010)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Yea seriously.
> 
> I'm LUCKY to get $20 gram on DECENT headies that isn't kiefed or tampered/made up bullshit bud.
> 
> East Coast has it bad with bud pricing.


 I'm on the West Coast, and prices here are no better when you pay 150 a 1/2 and you get crap. My wife and I tried to different sources and they turned out the same. That's when we decided to start our own garden and show up these sources that sell high priced weak herb. 



thewinghunter said:


> View attachment 893862
> this is my SLH, almost done...


  Oh man thats looking really good. Mouth watering


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 23, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> hi mate just seen ur thread on the 600, looking lip smacking  got some SLH on the go, 7 weeks 12, smells amazing already. will pop back and have a read through when i'm a bit more awake
> 
> Fingerez


 Smell is on, she will get very strong is smell, beware lol. Let her get just as ripe as you can then watch your buddies on their first hit, lol. I love the stuff. I only got 3 oz of prime bud and 1 oz of lower bud, Honestly that is my lowest yield in many years, but I have no complaints. Straight Fire she is.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 23, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Smell is on, she will get very strong is smell, beware lol. Let her get just as ripe as you can then watch your buddies on their first hit, lol. I love the stuff. I only got 3 oz of prime bud and 1 oz of lower bud, Honestly that is my lowest yield in many years, but I have no complaints. Straight Fire she is.


sure looks/smells that way. sorry i'm propper lazy had a mad shift at work last night, how many weeks u flower for (from the day you flip the light). will read up on ur thread over the weekend, thanks for the reply.

Fingerez


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 23, 2010)

I took her for 73 days into 12/12. Could of went another 2 days. 
When you flush take a small nub and hang dry it then taste it, MMMMMMMM


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks for the info bro! i was thinking in the region of 10 weeks, i got gifted a couple of clones given to me as "lemon haze" i'm only guessing mine is GHS SLH but not 100%, there isnt any others that u know about? cheers, fingerez

edit - at least make sense fingerez lol, i'm such a stoner lol


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 23, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> thanks for the info bro! i was thinking in the region of 10 weeks, i got gifted a couple of clones given to me as "lemon haze" i'm only guessing mine is GHS SLH but not 100%, there isnt any others is there u know about? cheers, fingerez


 I would bet its the same and at 10 weeks look close at her trichs, make sure they are cloudy.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 23, 2010)

roughly how many % amber trichs at 73 days? i like mine cloudy, no amber  have a good weekend bro


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 23, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> roughly how many % amber trichs at 73 days? i like mine cloudy, no amber  have a good weekend bro


 Zero amber. Headed up north for the weekend, be representing SLH and Blue Widow


----------



## Dragonsmoke (Apr 23, 2010)

Money is no issue, It dose grow on trees!


----------



## GHOPZZ (Apr 25, 2010)

hows the yield from, super lemon haze? how long is everyone vegging them for?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 26, 2010)

GHOPZZ said:


> hows the yield from, super lemon haze? how long is everyone vegging them for?


I veged for 9 weeks then I had to fim a few times to keep heigth down, my yeild was was 3 beautiful oz of tric coated, purple bud and 1 oz of lower bud. My wife is a high tolerance person, like 4-6 bowls of dank smoker, with the slh its one bowl only.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 26, 2010)

Just want to say Thank You to all for the +reps and kindness.
 And to the one's that are now inspired to grow slh, HEEE HEEE your in for a treat....


----------



## B DUB (Apr 27, 2010)

Good to hear Golden Ganja. How did you end up with another yield already. Wow, we were growing and yielded the VK at the same time. You already go through all that? I still got 2 full plants left.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 28, 2010)

My kush was done 70 days past now. I like it/. Very good herb. 

 I have friends that love my grows and it seems to dissapear faster each time.
I am off to harvest The Church and possibly LA Woman tonight or early morning Thursday.


----------



## zakreed16 (Apr 28, 2010)

do you have a journal on your church grow?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 28, 2010)

zakreed16 said:


> do you have a journal on your church grow?


I have photos in my album and since you asked ~ I am harvesting her tomorrow. I was a way for 5 days and just got back, looked at her and she is ready! She has swollen ridiculous like and ever so coated in trichs that is litteraly looking like crazy white buds. I will take pics and post them. I think I will grow another from seed (have 2 left).


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 28, 2010)

Here are a few pics of The Church/harvesting in the am


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 29, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Here are a few pics of The Church/harvesting in the am


 Damn that shit looks bomb!!!+ Rep brother. You've got me so excited about my Super Lemon Haze. I wish I could find some to buy somewhere I'm dying to try it already!


----------



## lerellion (Apr 29, 2010)

1st is BB Cheese , next is Super Silver Haze, and last 3 are my favs Green House seeds Super Lemon Haze


1000 w soil grow in FFOF

These are taken 35 days into flower. The Hazes have a ways to go.....


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks Man. Make sure you let her cure for 30 days minimum. They really start to smell up the jars and turn deeper shades of purple


Ganja Geek said:


> Damn that shit looks bomb!!!+ Rep brother. You've got me so excited about my Super Lemon Haze. I wish I could find some to buy somewhere I'm dying to try it already!





lerellion said:


> View attachment 909023View attachment 909020View attachment 909022View attachment 909021View attachment 909019
> 1st is BB Cheese , next is Super Silver Haze, and last 3 are my favs Green House seeds Super Lemon Haze
> 1000 w soil grow in FFOF
> These are taken 35 days into flower. The Hazes have a ways to go.....


WOW thats looking awesome. I am growing a second set of slh (seed) and would like to know if you fimed/toped/etc? My buds where so small, but POTENT as ever, oh my, yes sir. Love the HAze.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 30, 2010)

hi bro hows it going? i'm at about 60 days and there is no sign of purple. do u do anything to make it go that way or u think it could just be the pheno?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 30, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> hi bro hows it going? i'm at about 60 days and there is no sign of purple. do u do anything to make it go that way or u think it could just be the pheno?


 Are you keeping lower temps at night? You have 10-13 days left, get it COLD at night and flush. Then when you cure they will turn a darker shade of purple about the 1-2 week in. Cure for 30 days.

After drying I separate my bud into 3 categories ~ 1 Tops 2 mids to upper lower 3 lower . I smoke the lower while I wait for the mids to cure 30 days, then hit the tops last.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey GG13, as you know from the six hundred my hazes are almost done. I just got done skimming through your SLH thread, nice. I agree with you my friend, it's nice to be able to supply good weed to close friends and watch the smiles on their faces and the gleam in their red eyes as they savor the flavor coming out of the bag from the vaporizer. I'm going to have to try the SLH, I've been searching for that old time giggly weed, I hope I have some in the other room.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 30, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Hey GG13, as you know from the six hundred my hazes are almost done. I just got done skimming through your SLH thread, nice. I agree with you my friend, it's nice to be able to supply good weed to close friends and watch the smiles on their faces and the gleam in their red eyes as they savor the flavor coming out of the bag from the vaporizer. I'm going to have to try the SLH, I've been searching for that old time giggly weed, I hope I have some in the other room.


Hey thanks man ...Yeah your going to enjoy it. I am going to grow it again and I am going to stay with less cloudy trichs this time. 
Happy to hear you make people smile... Where gifted LOL.


----------



## las fingerez (May 1, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Are you keeping lower temps at night? You have 10-13 days left, get it COLD at night and flush. Then when you cure they will turn a darker shade of purple about the 1-2 week in. Cure for 30 days.
> 
> After drying I separate my bud into 3 categories ~ 1 Tops 2 mids to upper lower 3 lower . I smoke the lower while I wait for the mids to cure 30 days, then hit the tops last.


thanks for that info, i've heard about colder temps at night bringing out the purple. not sure if thats possible for me but cheers


----------



## Budda_Luva (May 1, 2010)

ey gg13 wussp man whats ur curing technique ... cant never get some to last more that last 2 ½ weeks wet

n damn i want some purple-ish bud to

how long before hartvest did u flush ur shit mang im gettin pretty close to that time and u talkin bout ur shit gots a nice lemony flavor well shit i dnt think any of us WOULDNT want that so lemme know wussup lol


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 1, 2010)

I hang buds until stems bend/crack . ( buds where manicured at harvest) then I place buds in 3 piles, first being all the top/main colas 2nd Mid to upper lower buds , then lower buds. Then I use 1 gallon freezer bags and keeping all 3 piles separate I place in gal bags and leave the top of the bag rolled down a bit and leave them for 2 days. Then they go into Jars and I open twice a day for 4-5 days, then once a day for 2-3 days then every other day, then once a week. Then let them sit. Now the jar with the smallest buds will be what I smoke out off until the rest are cured. 


Budda_Luva said:


> ey gg13 wussp man whats ur curing technique ... cant never get some to last more that last 2 ½ weeks wet
> 
> n damn i want some purple-ish bud to
> 
> how long before hartvest did u flush ur shit mang im gettin pretty close to that time and u talkin bout ur shit gots a nice lemony flavor well shit i dnt think any of us WOULDNT want that so lemme know wussup lol


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 1, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> thanks for that info, i've heard about colder temps at night bringing out the purple. not sure if thats possible for me but cheers


I left my garage door cracked and allowed cold air into the house.


----------



## las fingerez (May 1, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I left my garage door cracked and allowed cold air into the house.


i've opened my window up a little more and turned the intake up a bit, how cold u talking about? have u ever used a product called ripen? gonna give it a shot, borrowed a bottle of my mate. flushed the lemon today


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 1, 2010)

Sounds like your getting close. Never used that product before? I dropped my temps to 60-65 degrees.


----------



## B DUB (May 1, 2010)

GG. I have grown with you in the past. Can I tell you what nutes Im using and you tell me if you see something I could be doing to get a better benefit? I use Pura Vide Grow/Bloom as well as Green Fuse stimululator and 2 TSP of Molasses. WHat you think. I really do see you as someone who has seemed to try moany things and from your expierience what works best on Indica strains and then sativa strains?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 1, 2010)

We grew that VK, good herb, good grows we had. 
B Dub, every grow I harvest (perpetual grower, many strains) I learn something and my flowers come out better and better. What I have learned this grow I would be more than pleased to share with you. 
I have learned that when we introduce synthetic nutrients to the soil, everything in the soil dies. Many many microorganism that are trying to take care of the roots with the ability to give roots oxygen, pest control,nutrients,balance the ph, etc, etc. die. And that is why we flood the soil with synthetics so the roots will suck up some of it.

AS for your nutes, I have never heard of this but I personally preferred Fox Farms and the whole line up. If you can find nutes with the same npk that would be good. Also I always fed every watering, and molassses .

P.s. Just went Organic 3 weeks ago on 10 autos. I need the practice on the soil.



B DUB said:


> GG. I have grown with you in the past. Can I tell you what nutes Im using and you tell me if you see something I could be doing to get a better benefit? I use Pura Vide Grow/Bloom as well as Green Fuse stimululator and 2 TSP of Molasses. WHat you think. I really do see you as someone who has seemed to try moany things and from your expierience what works best on Indica strains and then sativa strains?


----------



## Heads Up (May 2, 2010)

GG13, I to feed my plants with almost every watering and I water them every day. I don't practice the let your soil dry out train of thought. I try to keep my soil moist, not wet nor dry. I feed my plants at a lower level than suggested, just more often. I'm of the mind feed less more often than one big dose of nutes a week.


----------



## B DUB (May 2, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> We grew that VK, good herb, good grows we had.
> B Dub, every grow I harvest (perpetual grower, many strains) I learn something and my flowers come out better and better. What I have learned this grow I would be more than pleased to share with you.
> I have learned that when we introduce synthetic nutrients to the soil, everything in the soil dies. Many many microorganism that are trying to take care of the roots with the ability to give roots oxygen, pest control,nutrients,balance the ph, etc, etc. die. And that is why we flood the soil with synthetics so the roots will suck up some of it.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by synthetics?


----------



## Budda_Luva (May 2, 2010)

so how long befor harvest did u flush ur shit


----------



## lerellion (May 2, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Thanks Man. Make sure you let her cure for 30 days minimum. They really start to smell up the jars and turn deeper shades of purple
> 
> 
> 
> WOW thats looking awesome. I am growing a second set of slh (seed) and would like to know if you fimed/toped/etc? My buds where so small, but POTENT as ever, oh my, yes sir. Love the HAze.


Yes I topeed 4 times durring veg. I will get a shot of the plant with all Colas today


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> GG13, I to feed my plants with almost every watering and I water them every day. I don't practice the let your soil dry out train of thought. I try to keep my soil moist, not wet nor dry. I feed my plants at a lower level than suggested, just more often. I'm of the mind feed less more often than one big dose of nutes a week.


 I like the sounds of that. I never feed heavy just norm.



B DUB said:


> What do you mean by synthetics?


Made by chemical process: made artificially by chemical synthesis, especially so as to resemble a natural product. And that will kill microorganism.





Budda_Luva said:


> so how long befor harvest did u flush ur shit


9 days before harvest I flush, wait 20 mins flush again and then again. (royal flush).



lerellion said:


> Yes I topeed 4 times durring veg. I will get a shot of the plant with all Colas today
> 
> Please do, I am growing her again from seed and I am thinking the 4 top method then super cropping at 12".


----------



## dmoneysaver (May 3, 2010)

Nice bro.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 3, 2010)

dmoneysaver said:


> Nice bro.


Thanks dmoneysaver. Been curing for a few weeks now and all buds are as purple as can be.


----------



## grotiee (May 4, 2010)

Here is my SLH at 4 weeks... First grow with good genetics. She was vegged for 1 1/2 months under a 175MH and 1/2 month under 400HPS. now flowered 4 weeks under 400hps. I LSTed her in late veg, to me lst seems to be working.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 4, 2010)

Thats a great looking SLH. Mass buds on her. I must say, let her go 70+ days and she will be IRIE.


----------



## duke23 (May 5, 2010)

Hey man how did that slh smoke after 11 weeks did it improve the power of the high?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 6, 2010)

Yes it was much better. It was a one hit laughter high. I kept and eye on the trichs and as soon as they all went cloudy I took her down. Next grow of her I will judge the trichs at 70 days and if they are mainly cloudy I will take her down . The last pre smoke was done at the flush when she still had a week to go.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 6, 2010)

The slh has been curing for a few weeks now and when I cracked open a jar yesterday, the smell of lemon curd was all up in my face, it was wonderful. Also the buds are turning more purple!


----------



## Moldy (May 6, 2010)

I just stumbled upon your SLH posts. I had to smile just reading your hit "experiences". I got the seeds on 4/20 last month but I gotta wait until August to start my grow. Crap! I feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas! Thanks for the great reviews! +Rep


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 6, 2010)

Moldy said:


> I just stumbled upon your SLH posts. I had to smile just reading your hit "experiences". I got the seeds on 4/20 last month but I gotta wait until August to start my grow. Crap! I feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas! Thanks for the great reviews! +Rep


 Your Welcome! Happy to hear you will have some growing for yourself. I fimed mine and I think too much. The buds where all small but powerful. This coming round I am going to do a 4 top method and leave it at that. 
When she has 2 weeks left I am raising the lights from 18 to 22-24' above. That really improves the smell and mass amounts of trichs (learned that 2 weeks ago on my LA Woman). I run a cooled reflector and I had my lights at 15" but the buds on the outside of light was getting more frost, so I moved up the light and POW. Learned something useful. Also another thing I did was cut the lights on my LA Woman for 36 hrs and I noticed the buds ( she was just about ready to harvest) buds got more frosted and the trichs that where clearish went cloudy.


----------



## las fingerez (May 6, 2010)

hiya mate got some darkening of the leaves and a very light purple hue to some of the buds  one in particular that got a little damaged when moving another plant, its screen bent 2 buds, one i'm smoking now and one that wasnt to damaged, just supported it a little. 64 days today i think, bit tired just rough workings. thinking about 70/72 days


----------



## Moldy (May 6, 2010)

> Your Welcome! Happy to hear you will have some growing for yourself. I fimed mine and I think too much. The buds where all small but powerful. This coming round I am going to do a 4 top method and leave it at that.
> When she has 2 weeks left I am raising the lights from 18 to 22-24' above. That really improves the smell and mass amounts of trichs (learned that 2 weeks ago on my LA Woman). I run a cooled reflector and I had my lights at 15" but the buds on the outside of light was getting more frost, so I moved up the light and POW. Learned something useful. Also another thing I did was cut the lights on my LA Woman for 36 hrs and I noticed the buds ( she was just about ready to harvest) buds got more frosted and the trichs that where clearish went cloudy.


And Thank You for the grow tips! I'll just be burning a 600 watt bulb so I'll stay a bit closer than you did but will use the same method. Good advise!


----------



## las fingerez (May 6, 2010)

getting there mate


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 7, 2010)

Moldy said:


> And Thank You for the grow tips! I'll just be burning a 600 watt bulb so I'll stay a bit closer than you did but will use the same method. Good advise!


I used a 600 watt hps in a cooled reflector. And I believe having the lights close for the first 6-7 weeks of 12/12 is great, then moving lights up the last 1-2 weeks I noticed in my garden that it did improve smell and trichs. 

Happy Grows MAN> Life is good when giving lemons.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 7, 2010)

LAS FINGEREZ ~~~ That is some sweet looking buds! Can you drop your temps at night? Oh and make sure you cure as much as you can for 30 days.


----------



## DjAeroFluxxx (May 7, 2010)

hey GoldenGanja13, where did you get the SLH & the BW from? sounds fucken tasty, a seed?Dinafem & Greenhouse? or a cutting? im a medi patient so i can get cuttings from the dispens.


----------



## las fingerez (May 7, 2010)

thanks bro, yeah been 65-70F at night times 75-80 during the day. seems to be helping, wanna pull it down but holding on lmao


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 8, 2010)

DjAeroFluxxx said:


> hey GoldenGanja13, where did you get the SLH & the BW from? sounds fucken tasty, a seed?Dinafem & Greenhouse? or a cutting? im a medi patient so i can get cuttings from the dispens.


http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?searchStr=super+Lemon+Haze&specify=any&act=viewCat&Submit.x=25&Submit.y=7&Submit=Go


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 8, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> thanks bro, yeah been 65-70F at night times 75-80 during the day. seems to be helping, wanna pull it down but holding on lmao


Not easy, but patience always pays off.


----------



## thelbsnowman (May 8, 2010)

It sounds like you have a very interesting strain here GG13. I am going to start growing some AK hybrids soon(sensei and afghan) and i think i just found my next strain after the AK's!! Only downside is i have to get the seeds.....or find a clone


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 9, 2010)

thelbsnowman said:


> It sounds like you have a very interesting strain here GG13. I am going to start growing some AK hybrids soon(sensei and afghan) and i think i just found my next strain after the AK's!! Only downside is i have to get the seeds.....or find a clone


Its a great strain, lovin it. My wife and I enjoy this SLH on a daily basis. We have 4 strains here in house, but the SLH is are choice, for the day smoke.
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk....y=7&Submit=Go


----------



## B DUB (May 9, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I agree but I like to leave room for improvement. I do believe I will improve over all by 20% once I start up TLO (true living organics).
> Going to have 2 SLH 2 & 2 LA Con.


You got a journal going now on these LA Confidentals and SLH? You said two others as well. What did you decide on?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 9, 2010)

B DUB said:


> You got a journal going now on these LA Confidentals and SLH? You said two others as well. What did you decide on?


 I was going to go with a lemon skunk and a white strain? Can't remember. Anyways I am waiting on my new grow tent to come in (Wednesday). Also I have to decided to go with just 2 LA Con and 2 SLH , I am going to use 2 different soils. One is Roots Organic and One being FF Ocean forest. My Hydro guy has been after me to use Roots Organic soil for 2 years, and yesterday he gave me 2 free bags and asked me to grow 1 slh and 1 LA Con in the roots.


----------



## B DUB (May 9, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I was going to go with a lemon skunk and a white strain? Can't remember. Anyways I am waiting on my new grow tent to come in (Wednesday). Also I have to decided to go with just 2 LA Con and 2 SLH , I am going to use 2 different soils. One is Roots Organic and One being FF Ocean forest. My Hydro guy has been after me to use Roots Organic soil for 2 years, and yesterday he gave me 2 free bags and asked me to grow 1 slh and 1 LA Con in the roots.


I'll be interested in seeing how they turn out right next to each other under the same conditions in the different soils. I use FF Ocean Harvest as well so he could sway me as well.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 9, 2010)

B DUB said:


> I'll be interested in seeing how they turn out right next to each other under the same conditions in the different soils. I use FF Ocean Harvest as well so he could sway me as well.


Well Right on man, I will keep you posted fer sure.
I will start them in 1 gallon containers once they sprout, move them into a 3 then a 7. The FF will have perlite ( I have never had ff soil burn) but the Roots Organic I will not use perlite. They always claim FF OF is hot and I have never in 2 years encountered a problem. That is one way they sway people to there Roots O.


----------



## Tstat (May 10, 2010)

We had 2 seeds. Popped the first SLH, but it is a messed up plant. I mean the leaves are all distorted and twisted. Some leaves are missing, some have holes in them, etc. It's a mess. We popped the other as backup and it is looking better, although only 2 sets of leaves at the moment. I am not sure what I should do with the messed up one. I would assume clones would look the same and probably not grow right. These came from Attitude.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 10, 2010)

Damn I thought I was subed to this thread but I stop getting emails. So you still smoking the lower buds or have you moved on to the cream of the crop. If so how's the smoke more lemon flavor/smell? You've made SLH my most anticipated strain. Glad it's not all hype... Shit I can't wait! I wish I could flower one of these babies right now.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 10, 2010)

> We had 2 seeds. Popped the first SLH, but it is a messed up plant. I mean the leaves are all distorted and twisted. Some leaves are missing, some have holes in them, etc. It's a mess. We popped the other as backup and it is looking better, although only 2 sets of leaves at the moment. I am not sure what I should do with the messed up one. I would assume clones would look the same and probably not grow right. These came from Attitude.


I wouldn't stress it man one of mine came out striped yellow with some wierd leaves also. It's now the best looking plant!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 10, 2010)

Cured for 20-30 days now, maybe longer yeah longer I think. Anywasy the buds have turned soild purple, the smell is like Lemon curd when you pop a jar open. The high is fast coming and you know it on the first hit. If you hold a nugget in your pants, you will smell like a walking lemon tree. IT's truly incredible and still my favorite to date.



Ganja Geek said:


> Damn I thought I was subed to this thread but I stop getting emails. So you still smoking the lower buds or have you moved on to the cream of the crop. If so how's the smoke more lemon flavor/smell? You've made SLH my most anticipated strain. Glad it's not all hype... Shit I can't wait! I wish I could flower one of these babies right now.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 10, 2010)

Grow that lil babe out with love and see what happens. 
I had a Diesel that was way sick and starved, half dead from a seedling, doing loops, etc. I gave her extra love m and she was in ICU for 30 days from seedling. Everyone else was way veging. After 45-50 days she started to really grow and she grew to 6' harvested 7 oz. Dam fine plant she was. 



Tstat said:


> We had 2 seeds. Popped the first SLH, but it is a messed up plant. I mean the leaves are all distorted and twisted. Some leaves are missing, some have holes in them, etc. It's a mess. We popped the other as backup and it is looking better, although only 2 sets of leaves at the moment. I am not sure what I should do with the messed up one. I would assume clones would look the same and probably not grow right. These came from Attitude.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 10, 2010)

Oh A also the SLH ~ I brought home some fresh Salmon and my wife crumbled up some bud (slh) over the top of the fish and tossed it on the BBQ. Man we both ate one piece off the finest tasting fish you ever had, I mean it was so dam good, made me want to slap my mama! 20 mins later we where giggling, 2 hours later we where " embracing ".


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 10, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Cured for 20-30 days now, maybe longer yeah longer I think. Anywasy the buds have turned soild purple, the smell is like Lemon curd when you pop a jar open. The high is fast coming and you know it on the first hit. If you hold a nugget in your pants, you will smell like a walking lemon tree. IT's truly incredible and still my favorite to date.


Sounds hella awsome! Makes my mouth water just thinking about a bong load.


----------



## Budda_Luva (May 14, 2010)

ey gg13, u think that flush helped the tatse of ur buds or naaw?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 14, 2010)

Budda_Luva said:


> ey gg13, u think that flush helped the tatse of ur buds or naaw?


I always flush, but what I believe helped the flavor and smell on my LA Woman was raising the lights from 15" to 20-22" (air cooled hood). After 2 days the smell came on super strong.

Take a leaf before the flush and go ahead and crunch down on stem, taste that flavor of yuch, goood. Now a week or so after the flush, taste another leaf stem and you will taste a difference.


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 14, 2010)

yoo sick albums bro. rep+


----------



## potpimp (May 15, 2010)

Great weed makes a person laugh. I've got 7 SLH growing, outdoor organic, that I'm hoping will go well over a lb. I topped for 4 main colas and they all responded well. I can't wait for the harvest!


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 15, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> yoo sick albums bro. rep+


I agree hella awsome pics dude! +REP


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 17, 2010)

potpimp said:


> Great weed makes a person laugh. I've got 7 SLH growing, outdoor organic, that I'm hoping will go well over a lb. I topped for 4 main colas and they all responded well. I can't wait for the harvest!


Glad to hear that they responded well to 4 top method, I will be applying that method in about 3 weeks. 
No doubt you should get over a lb. Let me know how the it goes.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 17, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> I agree hella awsome pics dude! +REP


Thank you Both. I take great pride in my garden, and enjoy the feedback.


----------



## grotiee (May 17, 2010)

A lot of your plants look purpleish, and other pics of the same strain are i've seen that strain not be purple, SLH, LA Woman for instance. ANything special your doing to get that color? Is the growroom kept cold to get those colors?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 17, 2010)

grotiee said:


> A lot of your plants look purpleish, and other pics of the same strain are i've seen that strain not be purple, SLH, LA Woman for instance. ANything special your doing to get that color? Is the growroom kept cold to get those colors?


 The last 2 weeks I allow cold air in at night. That really seems to bring out the purple.


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2010)

the *rainbow man.*...+rep......doing the imposible...got to spread the rep first.


----------



## mrdrywall (May 18, 2010)

nice grow i jumped on the slh band wagon too just got 5 fems from attitude ones goin outside 4 indoors gonna clone the shit out of em slh is one of the few topics on here that doesnt constantly get argued about across the board everyone agrees its the shit cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 18, 2010)

mrdrywall said:


> nice grow i jumped on the slh band wagon too just got 5 fems from attitude ones goin outside 4 indoors gonna clone the shit out of em slh is one of the few topics on here that doesnt constantly get argued about across the board everyone agrees its the shit cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


True that. It's a happy happy herb. Who can argue with that?


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 18, 2010)

Oh man I wish I could just find some to buy or trade somewhere!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 18, 2010)

You can't find any in Cali?


Ganja Geek said:


> Oh man I wish I could just find some to buy or trade somewhere!


----------



## shannonball (May 19, 2010)

love that strain. first smoked at the greenhouse in AMS a few years back...its a killer if you do too much! couldn't get my mouth and brain to coordinate enough to speak.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 19, 2010)

shannonball said:


> love that strain. first smoked at the greenhouse in AMS a few years back...its a killer if you do too much! couldn't get my mouth and brain to coordinate enough to speak.


LOL I have a lady friend with a high tolerance, I finally got her mumbling incoherent words after a few bowls of slh. Love the stuff.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 19, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> You can't find any in Cali?


Nope not in my area (northern). No clubs or dealers. I've asked around and it seems I'm the only one who's growing some right now.


----------



## Dezracer (May 19, 2010)

My SLH seed sprouted a few days ago. I'm pretty stoked and am looking forward to this one for sure. It will most likely get Supercropped and FIM'd and then I'll take a handfull of cuttings from her wwhile she's flowering so I can continue to have SLH for a long time. I've got some Hindu Skunk, Green Cush, Sour Grape and The Church going right now too but I have a feeling this will end up one of my favorites.


----------



## Dezracer (May 19, 2010)

You mentioned raising your lights and having the smell improve/get stronger. When during the grow was this? I've been keeping my 400w HPS (air cooled hood) as close to the plants as possible without burning them but am now curious about maybe raising it. I just don't want to sacrifice density of the buds. The HS and GC are at 4 weeks of flower today BTW and everything else is vegging still.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 19, 2010)

It was the last 2 weeks, raised them from 15" to 22" (600 air cooled).]


Dezracer said:


> You mentioned raising your lights and having the smell improve/get stronger. When during the grow was this? I've been keeping my 400w HPS (air cooled hood) as close to the plants as possible without burning them but am now curious about maybe raising it. I just don't want to sacrifice density of the buds. The HS and GC are at 4 weeks of flower today BTW and everything else is vegging still.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 19, 2010)

Beware of the church she will fill out everywhere and needs constant trimming of the thin stems. But she will be so thickly coated in trichs its like powdered sugar


----------



## Bullblizz (May 21, 2010)

Are you getting your seeds from a bank? If so, can you post a link I can't seem to find the SLH on any of the sites. I've found BW and I will be getting both for my first strain grow.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 21, 2010)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?searchStr=super+lemon+haze&specify=any&act=viewCat&Submit.x=15&Submit.y=9&Submit=Go

But wait until june 4th to order and here is why ~~~> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html

Beware of the Blue Widow, she is can be sinister and will induce crazy paranoia and make you over think. Myself I think it's funny as hell.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 21, 2010)

> But wait until june 4th to order and here is why


That promo is awsome. I'll definatly order somethin up. Maybe some LA Confidential or Bubble Gum. Hmmm...Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 21, 2010)

Your welcome. I am trying to grow some LA Con. First one was a bad seed, second seed (germed) went into Roots Organic soil and rooted bottom but died . On third seed of LA Con and she is rooted and slowly coming up, and I mean slow. She still has her helmet on and just below the soil line. The hard one's normally turn out to be the best ones.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 21, 2010)

Damn did you order thouse from the Attitude? You should let me know how that turns out....got a journal on it?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 22, 2010)

I have a journal on a soil comparison of Roots Organic (Eugene, Or. base product) and Fox Farm Ocean Forest. Need to update it but so far I can tell you that I have lost 4 seedlings to roots organic. The babies in FFOF are cruising along.


----------



## Teejay13 (May 23, 2010)

Wow, I don't know how I didn't catch this thread earlier I can only hope mine turn out half as good. +rep

I got 5 slh's in soil @ 33 days of flower and they just started stinkin in a good way today, I could smell the lemon before but I didn't notice the lemon head candy smell till today. Out of 5 beans I cracked I've noticed 3 dif phenos and one is a pure sativa that had to be bent over because it outgrew my light by week 3 of flower. Other than that hiccup no complaints here and I've already started noticing the fan leaves turning purple with me cranking the a/c at night.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 23, 2010)

Very NIce Teejay13. Those buds will turn purple too. Bending the tall one was smart, because if she gets in the heat zone she will lose potency and smell. And that smell is awesome when smoke in a bowl. Makes the whole house smell wonderful for days.


----------



## Teejay13 (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, I'm going to make sure that when they get chopped that they get at least a month in the mason jars before I smoke any of it (minus the popcorn of course) and I have a feeling I'll be ordering another round from attitude but this time I'll keep one for a mom.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 24, 2010)

Thats what we do with all grows, (smoke up popcorn and cure the good stuff).


Teejay13 said:


> Yeah, I'm going to make sure that when they get chopped that they get at least a month in the mason jars before I smoke any of it (minus the popcorn of course) and I have a feeling I'll be ordering another round from attitude but this time I'll keep one for a mom.


----------



## alexbumpoo (May 24, 2010)

i am just starting to grow 2 SLH plants, did u grow outdoors ?, and what kind of a yield are u looking at ?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 24, 2010)

I grew under a 600hps. I veged until mature (8-10 weeks of veg stage) If indoors fiming/lsting/topping may be needed before 12/12. Yields around 3-4oz Every bit of it is precious.


alexbumpoo said:


> i am just starting to grow 2 SLH plants, did u grow outdoors ?, and what kind of a yield are u looking at ?


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 24, 2010)

How big was it before and after you fliped to 12/12?


----------



## las fingerez (May 24, 2010)

woo hoo the lemon is the nuts mate  glad i held out for the 72 days man the smoke is unbelievable. got some curing but dont have anything else but its fine as it is can only imagine what a good cure will do. thanks again bro, got about 4oz dry of each lady


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 25, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> How big was it before and after you fliped to 12/12?


If I would to guess I would say at least 36" high. Had to top a few branches that got to high before going 12/12. Since I fim I try and keep all tops even before going into flower. Maybe in albums you can check and see what it was before going 12/12.



las fingerez said:


> woo hoo the lemon is the nuts mate  glad i held out for the 72 days man the smoke is unbelievable. got some curing but dont have anything else but its fine as it is can only imagine what a good cure will do. thanks again bro, got about 4oz dry of each lady


 4oz per plant, dam nice. Great enjoyable smoke. Yeah when she cures and you pop a jar open with company lol everyone will be like DAMMMMMMM.


----------



## horribleherk (May 25, 2010)

i have 10 slh seeds for future hydro grow [e&f rockwool] 3x3 tub 600whps. 4x4 blocks &3'' r/w slab my main question was the yield but after reading this i feel better about my choice


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 25, 2010)

Veg hard, keep them low, yield will be good.


horribleherk said:


> i have 10 slh seeds for future hydro grow [e&f rockwool] 3x3 tub 600whps. 4x4 blocks &3'' r/w slab my main question was the yield but after reading this i feel better about my choice


----------



## horribleherk (May 25, 2010)

thanks for the tip g.g.-13 i grow 9 plants at a time in 3x3 tub 1 plant per sq.ft. my light puts out 90,000 lumens so i figure i get 10,000 lumens or a little less per sq.ft. if you allow for light deteriation but even at that thats a good lumen ratio i figure to start around oct. if all goes well im sure theres a reason this stuff won so many awards


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 25, 2010)

horribleherk~ True that, plenty of lumen's per square foot. Yeah man that SLH is a wonderful, social, up high. I have never had anything so good. On the up side that is.


----------



## Net (May 25, 2010)

My 1st grow ever. Went from seed to this... Right now I'm into the 4th week of flower. FFOF soil. 6 plants (3 tall, 2 medium, 1 stubby). 5 gallon smart pots. 3 gallons water every 3-4 days. 1/2 dosage FF nutes every other watering. 600w HPS for flower and used 2 54w t5's for vegging. LOL. I don't really smoke but this has been fun and interesting. I'll definitely give these ladies a try. Great thread. Keep it up you guys.

I didn't know about topping until it was too late - so i bent them near the tops. I'm a bit tall so these pics make the plants look shorter than they really are. The tallest is 5'9" when measured from the floor.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 25, 2010)

Look up threads that show you how to make cannoil. Basically its just heating up Olive Oil and buds for 12hrs then applying either on food, on body (great for back pain,sore muscles, pms, etc etc) or put in capsules.
Yeah man if your not a toker, do find the medical benefits and see where that takes you.


----------



## cannapharm (May 25, 2010)

Fucking awesome! and Fucking awesome doode....I pick up Super Lemon Haze (SD,CA) and its deff one of my faves.....the place where i go, its top top top shelf and yours would deff fall into that category!


----------



## Net (May 25, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Look up threads that show you how to make cannoil. Basically its just heating up Olive Oil and buds for 12hrs then applying either on food, on body (great for back pain,sore muscles, pms, etc etc) or put in capsules.
> Yeah man if your not a toker, do find the medical benefits and see where that takes you.


Great info but i think i'm gonna have to smoke this after reading this thread.  Sounds better than that couchlock high i got from my buddy's White Rhino last year.

Question for you GG13, into flowering - did the leaves around your buds start to shrivel a bit and then claw? I've read that the clawing could be too much nitrogen (not my prob) or just a trait of this particular strain.

PS> Go Ducks.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 25, 2010)

Net said:


> Great info but i think i'm gonna have to smoke this after reading this thread.  Sounds better than that couchlock high i got from my buddy's White Rhino last year.
> 
> Question for you GG13, into flowering - did the leaves around your buds start to shrivel a bit and then claw? I've read that the clawing could be too much nitrogen (not my prob) or just a trait of this particular strain.
> 
> PS> Go Ducks.


 I have never heard of too much nitrogen? Plant only takes in what it needs. Clawed leafs in my garden normally happen the first 2 weeks of flowering because the flower tent has a much lower humidity. I would have to look back though and see if the SLH clawed up and stayed that way. I grow many strains all year long.


----------



## las fingerez (May 25, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> 4oz per plant, dam nice. Great enjoyable smoke. Yeah when she cures and you pop a jar open with company lol everyone will be like DAMMMMMMM.


i know what u mean already lol pop it open and even people over the other side of the room are like dam lmao. got just over 4 and just under 4oz on the 2 plants. the just under 4oz was only 63 days though and i didnt use the ripen. needed to clear my tent out for the next round (shameless plug, come check my thread new pics next round) got a lemon haze thats nearly filled her screen, maby another 2 weeks veg.

checked the trichs on the 72 day and there nice and cloudy no amber at all, maby even a few more days like u said bro. thanks again for the heads up, rep when it will let me 

fingerez

ps man is she a good smoke 

edit - no rep bro


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 26, 2010)

LOL yeah that stuff is amazing. It's so fun to walk around and turn heads lol. Yeah man I will go see your new set.


----------



## 813Hmgrwn (May 27, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I veged for 9 weeks then I had to fim a few times to keep heigth down, my yeild was was 3 beautiful oz of tric coated, purple bud and 1 oz of lower bud. My wife is a high tolerance person, like 4-6 bowls of dank smoker, with the slh its one bowl only.


curious... 4 oz. off one plant? sorry i couldnt tell by the pictures

starting a grow soon .... looking for the perfect strain


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 27, 2010)

4 oz is less than average in my garden. Average is between 5-7 oz. A high yielder for anyone would be The Church.


813Hmgrwn said:


> curious... 4 oz. off one plant? sorry i couldnt tell by the pictures
> 
> starting a grow soon .... looking for the perfect strain


----------



## las fingerez (May 27, 2010)

3rd time round and i hit roughly 4.5 of one lady  3.5 of the other


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 27, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> 3rd time round and i hit roughly 4.5 of one lady  3.5 of the other


Very Nice. I have a seedling trying to grow up, small lil feller. If I get 3.5 from her I would be stoked. She had a rough start in life. Being I planted her in Roots Organic and that was a mistake. replanted her in FFOF and now she is showing small promises. I have 3 more seeds (slh) but I want to see what she can do first.


----------



## Cissy (May 27, 2010)

I've never had a plant so slow to take off. I started these with a couple other strains and while the others are already on their 10th node or beyond, the SLH are all still tiny, with no more than 3 nodes. So I sure hope they are as good as everyone says and I hope they take off soon. They just don't want to grow. Maybe I need to feed them more or less. Not sure. Any of you notice that they were a bit slow going early on?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 27, 2010)

Yeah mine is slow, so was the past one, but no worries. give her time.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 27, 2010)

Yeah I had one that seemed to be a runt... very slow growth but then it just took off and now it's the biggest plant.


----------



## Cissy (May 28, 2010)

OK that's good to know. I've seen this before with other strains: slow to start, but then huge in flower and easy to clone/root. So not panicking, despite having 5 little runts. lol 

ty


----------



## Net (May 28, 2010)

exactly what is stated. slow to flower but once they get going.... loook out!


----------



## raw225 (May 28, 2010)

nice looking bud man!


----------



## Stoner101 (Jun 10, 2010)

Anyone have any updates on their SLH grow? I have 18 beautiful ladies coming up on week 4 of flowering, they are amazing. The tallest is almost 7 feet! I've started training a few just to see how it works, this is my first grow, and I have a 10 ft ceiling but wanted to let them do their thing the first time (no topping) and see what happens  Ive loved watching this process, these ladies are so healthy, thought I lost 2 of them, they were all but dead, just a stem, kept watering them, took of the dead leaves and low and behold they came back! they are less than half the size of the big girls, but they have past up the runt, crazy little weeds. Anyway, loving this grow, beautiful fragrant buds forming....cannot WAIT to smoke it!!


----------



## Teejay13 (Jun 10, 2010)

I have one that would of got that high or more until I pinched the stem and she is still just a little bit under 6ft bent over. Weird pheno though, it's old school sativa that smells like sandalwood I can't wait to try it. I'm on the eight week of flowering right now and most of them look like they'll go the full ten or more, one pheno that I have that's more indica dom will get chopped sooner but that's it.


----------



## Net (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Stoner. You're not alone. Awesome strain. I'm at week 6 into flowering. 6 seeds went to 6 plants. 3 different phenos! 1 short, 2 taller, 3 uber tall. Starting into week 5 i noticed that all of the plants began to put their older fan leaves into stress and are concentrating on the bud zones. yallest being 6' while shortest being 2.7'! No topping, soil, 1/2 strength nutes once per week + molasses.


----------



## Stoner101 (Jun 11, 2010)

Right on thanks for responding guys....I noticed Net that you said they are slow to flower...I had 4 that seemed to flower over 2 weeks later than the others. They are slowly forming buds, but dont see any signs of stress, so thats good, I just planned to let them do their thing. I am growing hydro,nutes are full strenghth, and have noticed the nutes getting too high a few times here lately, but they seem to take it just fine. 

My shortest is 2'7" that was one that almost died, and the runt has passed her up at 2'9". The rest are around 5', with 3 being over 6'. One of them....my favorite, is just this amazing plant, not real tall, thick,bushy,dark green turning purple...and the most beautiful thick buds already...she is a beaut. How do you not fall in love with these ladies? I think my husband is getting jealous of all the time I spend of these girls, but Im just so proud of them. Teejay you will have to keep me posted, you dont have much longer to go! Well I took 14 starts at day 21 into flower. My BC God Bud seeds didnt take, so I ordered a few more Lemon Haze seeds and took some starts from low on some of the plants that hadnt shown much flowering, and I am keeping my fingers crossed that most of my starts take. Have you tried cloning the SLH? Im on day 6...they look good so far...


----------



## Teejay13 (Jun 11, 2010)

I haven't tried cloning them yet, once I harvest I will reveg at least one of them so I can take some clones though.


----------



## Net (Jun 12, 2010)

They seem to clone ok. It really is one heck of a unique strain that i think i'll always have around in one form or another. the smell is just perfect for an indoor grow. I simply cannot wait to harvest these 6! The smoke makes this strain a boutique bud, IMO.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 15, 2010)

My SLH has been curing for over 2 months now. The buds are as purple as can be and the when you open a jar, the smell of lemons fills the air. Taste and high are suberb. Take your smaller buds and once dry, grind and sprinkle over a fresh piece of salmon and toss on the grill (cover in foil). We do 1 gram per piece. Turns fish purple but awesome taste and high.


----------



## Big Raw J (Jun 15, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> My SLH has been curing for over 2 months now. The buds are as purple as can be and the when you open a jar, the smell of lemons fills the air. Taste and high are suberb. Take your smaller buds and once dry, grind and sprinkle over a fresh piece of salmon and toss on the grill (cover in foil). We do 1 gram per piece. Turns fish purple but awesome taste and high.


Haha, all because of lemon flavored bud! Awesome man, can't wait to grow mine in the fall.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 15, 2010)

hiya mate hope ur good? my lemon isnt gonna make it to 2months hehehe but its getting better and better


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 15, 2010)

Big Raw J said:


> Haha, all because of lemon flavored bud! Awesome man, can't wait to grow mine in the fall.


Your going to love it. make sure you grow plenty being it is great to cook with.



las fingerez said:


> hiya mate hope ur good? my lemon isnt gonna make it to 2months hehehe but its getting better and better


Yeah man doing great, started new season, all organic. Try and make 9 weeks at least with that Lemon, Happy grows amigo


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 15, 2010)

sorry bro i mean its not gonna be cured for 2months lol. smoked b4 then hehehe. gonna take my next lemon to 11 weeks 12/12 (maby) this time


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 16, 2010)

Excellent. Gonna be sweet as ever.



las fingerez said:


> sorry bro i mean its not gonna be cured for 2months lol. smoked b4 then hehehe. gonna take my next lemon to 11 weeks 12/12 (maby) this time


----------



## gdingy (Jun 16, 2010)

Damn makes me wish I had orderd more then jsut one seed.


----------



## Buddreams (Jun 16, 2010)

i started with one SLH, it cloned well.. I'm looking fwd to this! 

SLH @ 7th week.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Sweet Frosted Mother of Ganja, that looks great.


Buddreams said:


> i started with one SLH, it cloned well.. I'm looking fwd to this!
> 
> SLH @ 7th week.View attachment 997013View attachment 997014View attachment 997015


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Drop your temps at night and she will turn purple. Also the last week, raise your lights and the trichs will really POP.


----------



## Cissy (Jun 19, 2010)

Raise your lights? How high?


----------



## parabear (Jun 21, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I love this strain. It's a true one hit feel it coming oh my so tastey strain.
> 
> Ok I flushed her at day 60, then took a nub and fast dryed it. (sat on top of ballast) took one hit and passed the Typhoon. I tasted the Lemon and on the exhale my tounge was saturated in Lemon Flavor and my head started to feel Irie, then I felt like laughing. I did not being I was with 2 woman (smoking) and one was a High Tolerance Smoker.
> I passed the pipe to friend and she took a hit, blew it out and started laughing saying "I like It". The high tolerance smoker (my wife) took a hit and just smiled  and said that she feels a head change already, then looked at me and said " your getting it 2x tonight"
> I will try and post pics soon, but I tell you this is a dam good strain and a pre smoke test that blows you away.... I can barley wait for the harvest/cure



2x thats it????


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cissy said:


> Raise your lights? How high?


 I have air cooled reflector and I went from 12-15" raised to 20-24". I know it sounds off, but try it and you will see



parabear said:


> 2x thats it????


 Married for 7 years, 2x is awesome lol. Before child it was 3X a day. Dam we both miss those days


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cissy look at your buds and look close at the one's close's to the light then eye ball the buds furtherest from the light. Major difference.


----------



## tingpoon (Jun 21, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Drop your temps at night and she will turn purple. Also the last week, raise your lights and the trichs will really POP.


yes, great advice. i do this. either way, she's looking good.




i like to keep mine flowering until the trichs turn amber. nice work!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 21, 2010)

tingpoon said:


> yes, great advice. i do this. either way, she's looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. Myself I do not let my sativa's go amber.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 22, 2010)

i love the purple too.


----------



## Teejay13 (Jul 6, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Very NIce Teejay13. Those buds will turn purple too. Bending the tall one was smart, because if she gets in the heat zone she will lose potency and smell. And that smell is awesome when smoke in a bowl. Makes the whole house smell wonderful for days.


Here's some pics of my purple SLH that I chopped yesterday, she was the back corner bitch so didn't get as much light so not a big yielder but man did she turn purple.View attachment 1029530View attachment 1029531View attachment 1029532View attachment 1029533View attachment 1029534


----------



## tingpoon (Jul 6, 2010)

Teejay13- looks delicious!



GoldenGanja13 said:


> Thank you. Myself I do not let my sativa's go amber.







i really like the punch in the head u end up with when u do.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jul 6, 2010)

Teejay that looks so dam good and purple, oh yummy. Take those leafs and make butter from them then make lemon cookies,, and the smaller lil buds ,dry them well and put across some fish on the BBQ. It will turn the fish purple but the high comes on fast and funny. What was the yields?


----------



## Teejay13 (Jul 6, 2010)

For sure all my popcorn gets dried and cured as well and will get made into butter(I will save some to try on the fish), the rest of my trim goes into the freezer until I'm done harvesting and everything to gets made into bubble.

I won't know for a while as I still have two more to chop but I think an extremely safe guess would be 7 zips off five plants (without popcorn) which is not bad considering the short veg time and they were only in 3gal pots and received very little nutes and 3 of them were on the very outside of my 1k so I had to throw a t-5 over them for some complimentary lighting. Next grow however will have a longer veg time and will be in the super soil I mixed today in 7 gal pots with two 1k's.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow that not bad at all considering the grow and adjustments you needed to make. The fish is wonderful with SLH buds, try 1-1.5 gram per person/piece. 
Are you going to start your next SLH from clone or seeds?


----------



## Teejay13 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm going to reveg two of them and hope at least one takes. My Lanky Frosty Bitch which smells more like lemon pledge (two bong rips in the evening and your still stoned the next morning) and the one that is still going at week 11 right now, its a monster for a 3 gal pot and smells like some kind of grapefruit-lime sour candy. Once reveg'd I'll take clones off them so I can keep them around for a while. Also I have some JTR's from an attitude freebie that I will be growing out to see which one I like better.

I think we should be getting some serious copper rivers at the stores around here some time in august if my memory serves me correctly. I'll make sure to get some sick pictures with my camera once I try that and I'll post it up here.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow sounds really smelly in the best ways. Yeah some copper river and fresh herbs would be delicious and such a treat. We use fresh silvers. Yeah post up the pics.
Here is a pic of my 2nd grow from seed (slh), all organic in a 5 gal, and under 1 of 2 600 I have in a 5x5x7. Going 12/ today.


----------



## Teejay13 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice your going to have some good looking herb here in a couple months especially if it comes out even half as good as last time. Are you doing a journal on this round or is it in your soil-off in your sig? I switched to roots just because they are from the PNW not because I had any problem with the FFOF and I will have to stop by that after I'm done typing to check out your results so far.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jul 6, 2010)

I will not be running a journal, being I have so much going on at the moment ~ 6 T.W. ~2 Smurfberry (there not auto's) a slh/rock lock/the church, all in 12/12 and then there is the soil comparison and 2 #18s that are seedlings. I am very busy, but will post new pics of slh from time to time in here.
This herb will be much better in potency and flavor. Last grow was FF line up + trio. This time and for the long run all organics. I grew some diesel (auto) all organic just to get dialed in, and wow powerful stuff for auto's.


----------



## Teejay13 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice, I got some himalayan blue diesel autos I'm working on for some old med patients around here that just need a simple way to grow their meds. kicked off 5 beans now in hopes for a good male and in 4 weeks I'll kick off the other 5 so I can hopefully get some nice females and do a seed run. I feel you on the busy part between harvesting, keeping plants that are still going healthy, getting ready for the next round, hash making, auto project, making super soil, and new construction I barely have any time to get stoned and get out on the road on my vrod. 

Yeah def keep us posted on your SLH.


----------



## KingIV20 (Jul 6, 2010)

Damn SLH and purple SLH look fantastic. I might have to add that to my growlist


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jul 6, 2010)

[video=youtube;wbtP2xHSGV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbtP2xHSGV8[/video]Good stuff. I love it.


KingIV20 said:


> Damn SLH and purple SLH look fantastic. I might have to add that to my growlist


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 6, 2010)

alast dear friend, all is not lost  the strain is still about, i'd given a friend a clone but he dissapeared and now has re-surfaced  i'm so glad, seeing ur harvest pics kinda confirmed it even more  hope ur good mate?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jul 7, 2010)

Everything is Irie, glad to hear all is not lost, would be sad if so.


----------



## Cissy (Aug 22, 2010)

Just harvested my 1st SLH. 

WoW! AmaZaInG!

This one phenotype is so full of crystals that it glistens top to bottom. It took this one only 9 weeks to be completely finished. and it has a beautiful purple color, despite my not lowering the temps in the room all that much. 

anyone else get a purple pheno? I did not expect this, but she sure is pretty to look at.


----------



## littleflavio (Aug 22, 2010)

great going on these tread i have one SLH that just showed some white hairs cant wait to taste that baby, i did some cloning as well just in case my brother would fuckin jack it again


----------



## littleflavio (Aug 22, 2010)

im a 6ft tall guy and could i just say these thing could grow really tall surpassing my height that i just topped a few days ago and these monster is still growing crazy bushy when planted outdoors with huge space over smelling my northern lights, brainstorm, smurfberry, hawaiian skunk and cheese using only osmocote plus, worm castings and bat guanos. pretty sad though that my smurfberry was harrased by spidermites glad that i got ride of the pest and starting to look lovely again after tooking a few cuttings to try to grow that smurf which i am more excited about. ima share the pic of these mama soon


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 22, 2010)

My SLH was all purple buds, and great great flavor. We take a gram per person and crumble it on fresh salmon and BBQ it up. It turns the fish purple but before you can have dessert you start feeling the laughter.


Cissy said:


> Just harvested my 1st SLH.
> 
> WoW! AmaZaInG!
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 22, 2010)

You have smurfberry from Sagarmatha ??


littleflavio said:


> im a 6ft tall guy and could i just say these thing could grow really tall surpassing my height that i just topped a few days ago and these monster is still growing crazy bushy when planted outdoors with huge space over smelling my northern lights, brainstorm, smurfberry, hawaiian skunk and cheese using only osmocote plus, worm castings and bat guanos. pretty sad though that my smurfberry was harrased by spidermites glad that i got ride of the pest and starting to look lovely again after tooking a few cuttings to try to grow that smurf which i am more excited about. ima share the pic of these mama soon


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 22, 2010)

She is great strain and a real keeper. Everyone loves her and can't get enough.


littleflavio said:


> great going on these tread i have one SLH that just showed some white hairs cant wait to taste that baby, i did some cloning as well just in case my brother would fuckin jack it again


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Aug 22, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Last Night a friend came over to try some Blue Widow and my SLH so I pack the BW first~ He loved the flavor and really sat back stoned, then I packed a clean bowl of slh and handed it to him, he takes a hit, blows it out and says the lemon lingers on his tonuge, he takes another hit, blows it out, then starts laughing his ass offf. He laughed and smiled like I have never seen before.
> AWWWW feels good to make people laugh....


 
That's some really good news! Always looking for smoke reports like that. Also glad I have some GH Seeds Super Lemon Haze beans just raring to go! Thanks for sharing! rep+


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey thanks man! Yeah I love my SLH. I have a LA Con going now in my sig, and at 19 days she smells sour. This might be a good one too. But the SLH will forever be growing in my garden. I plan on making hash out of one set in 2 weeks.


MacGuyver4.2.0 said:


> That's some really good news! Always looking for smoke reports like that. Also glad I have some GH Seeds Super Lemon Haze beans just raring to go! Thanks for sharing! rep+


----------



## Cissy (Aug 23, 2010)

littleflavio said:


> im a 6ft tall guy and could i just say these thing could grow really tall surpassing my height that i just topped a few days ago and these monster is still growing crazy bushy when planted outdoors with huge space over smelling my northern lights, brainstorm, smurfberry, hawaiian skunk and cheese using only osmocote plus, worm castings and bat guanos. pretty sad though that my smurfberry was harrased by spidermites glad that i got ride of the pest and starting to look lovely again after tooking a few cuttings to try to grow that smurf which i am more excited about. ima share the pic of these mama soon


Yeah, they get a bit too tall. My only complaint. The 1st one, the one I just harvested, was a mom and she was trained to be nice and wide, so no real stretching issue with her. But her babies are all reaching for the ceiling. Stretching like crazy. Next time I will put the clones in while they are nice and small. Started off too big this time around. Thinking one week of veg, after a solid root system has developed, will be enough.



GoldenGanja13 said:


> My SLH was all purple buds, and great great flavor. We take a gram per person and crumble it on fresh salmon and BBQ it up. It turns the fish purple but before you can have dessert you start feeling the laughter.


I knew my bumping this thread would have you here in an instant.  

Well, thanks for the recommendation. Based on your thread I went ahead and grew SLH. And for a few reasons, she is the best I have. Might not ever grow anything else. 

Did I mention that she is an easy trim too? Nothing but beautiful glossy purple buds with very little to cut off. And I was pleasantly surprised to have her finish in less than 9 weeks.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah I can talk about slh anytime. LOL u got me. I honestly think it's the best sativa I have had yet. Of course I am a true Herbalist and will always be looking and growing the next "best" strain.
I have 2 slh in veg, 2 church (for hash) and 2 #18s that look great. After they go into 12/12 I have a new set of seeds/strains to grow, well except I will be growing the #18 from clone and also I will start a new SLH (from seed).


----------



## Cissy (Aug 23, 2010)

Coincidentally I have a couple of #18's lined up as well. Going to be my 1st run with those. And unless they are comparable to the SLH, I won't be bothering with them again. Right now I have a great pheno of a White Widow and the SLH that I consider keepers. I have a few that are lined up for the next go around (OG, OG18, and LA Con), but if they don't match up to the SLH, then it will be one and done for all of them. I'd be quite alright with just the WW and SLH I have. Tired of experimenting with different seeds (I've tried more than I can recall). I'd rather just clone and go.


----------



## littleflavio (Aug 23, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> You have smurfberry from Sagarmatha ??


yup, fortunately for me its not a auto strain since im doing my own experementing and would love to have a mom as a plant for cloning. it was damaged though since i sprayed insecticides it diddnt grow to its old healthy strong lookin plant i was hoping. i managed to have one successful cloning though still waiting 4 more to have roots. i got these one for free from thesingleseedcenter after they sent me a whole bunch of seeds that i diddnt order and sent me the right package after i complained and finally there it was my SLH the other one died though since some effin bird snap it


----------



## littleflavio (Aug 23, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> You have smurfberry from Sagarmatha ??


man...thanks to you, the real reason i ordered the SLH was first gettin a glimpse of these tread u started back then i got no single clue which strain to order.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a LA Con in 12/12 she is so smelly at 19 days. Also took to the 4 top method really well and then the fim. I have a 5x5x7 tent and 2 600 hps (cooled) so I am keeping a sativa side and a indica/mix side. As for the #18, I think they will be real stoney.


Cissy said:


> Coincidentally I have a couple of #18's lined up as well. Going to be my 1st run with those. And unless they are comparable to the SLH, I won't be bothering with them again. Right now I have a great pheno of a White Widow and the SLH that I consider keepers. I have a few that are lined up for the next go around (OG, OG18, and LA Con), but if they don't match up to the SLH, then it will be one and done for all of them. I'd be quite alright with just the WW and SLH I have. Tired of experimenting with different seeds (I've tried more than I can recall). I'd rather just clone and go.





littleflavio said:


> yup, fortunately for me its not a auto strain since im doing my own experementing and would love to have a mom as a plant for cloning. it was damaged though since i sprayed insecticides it diddnt grow to its old healthy strong lookin plant i was hoping. i managed to have one successful cloning though still waiting 4 more to have roots. i got these one for free from thesingleseedcenter after they sent me a whole bunch of seeds that i diddnt order and sent me the right package after i complained and finally there it was my SLH the other one died though since some effin bird snap it


 The Smurfberry is sold under auto's, but like you said it is not. For me I grew 2 thinking they where auto's and after 2.5 months before they matured, then the scrawny buds, then the whole lot went to full seed (both) I just tossed them in the trash. They stretched up to 4'. I was very upset with SAGA.


littleflavio said:


> man...thanks to you, the real reason i ordered the SLH was first gettin a glimpse of these tread u started back then i got no single clue which strain to order.


 Glad you read the thread, being SLH is just the yummiest herb I have had to date.


----------



## Lady (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello,

Could any of you SLH expert tell me how long i need to flower SLH for best results? We might consider trying this strain!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 23, 2010)

65-75 days. It is well worth the wait.


Lady said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could any of you SLH expert tell me how long i need to flower SLH for best results? We might consider trying this strain!


----------



## Lady (Aug 23, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> 65-75 days. It is well worth the wait.


2-3 extra weeks of flowering! Hmmm... hows the yield?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yields can flux from 2-4oz per plant. You need to veg good and keep her low.


----------



## Cissy (Aug 23, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Yields can flux from 2-4oz per plant. You need to veg good and keep her low.



Mine are still not dry, but I am thinking that I will get significantly more than 2-4oz on this one plant. That being said, she was a mother and obviously vegged for awhile. I just cannot get over how big, dense, and plentiful the buds are on her. We'll see, but I would definitely guess that it will yield well over 4oz. So it all depends on veg time and growing 'style'.

I will be doing a SOG though going forward and if I can get 1oz per in that set up, I will be stoked.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 23, 2010)

WOW that's great Cissy. Please let us know your final weight. And a smoke report in here would be awesome, lol. Not to many growers can reach 4+ oz (indoors) let alone a haze. I am totally stoked for you. Take all your little buds and use them for cooking. HMMmmmmm.


Cissy said:


> Mine are still not dry, but I am thinking that I will get significantly more than 2-4oz on this one plant. That being said, she was a mother and obviously vegged for awhile. I just cannot get over how big, dense, and plentiful the buds are on her. We'll see, but I would definitely guess that it will yield well over 4oz. So it all depends on veg time and growing 'style'.
> 
> I will be doing a SOG though going forward and if I can get 1oz per in that set up, I will be stoked.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 23, 2010)

OH OH Pictures please... I love to see SLH pics. I have 3 seeds left and I am getting ready to start a new plant.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 23, 2010)

My SLH on Harvest day~Cure


----------



## Cissy (Aug 23, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> My SLH on Harvest day~Cure


Wow! Those are lovely. Mine were not as purple. And here I thought I had a rare purple phenotype. lol Yours look way more purple

Do you drop your temps real low? I have cold winters here and I was thinking about dropping down to about 60 during lights off. Curious to see if that will really bring out the purple hue. 

I grew this with a bunch of White Berry. And don't get me wrong, WB is great, but the SLH just blew it away. Wish I took pics before chopping, but I will certainly come back to let you know what the final dry weight is. 

btw I chopped only the top half of the plant. Still have the bottom under the light, but the bottom is obviously not as impressive. Not just yet at least. I will let it go a week or two. 

Hmm maybe I will go take a snapshot or two of the hanging buds. If the pics do them any justice, I will brb.


----------



## Cissy (Aug 23, 2010)

Here, but the pics don't do them any justice.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 23, 2010)

What a wonderful looking harvest, mouth watering. I see glistening dense buds and lot's. 
Yeah I drop my temps really low at night. It will bring out the color and also to bring out the smell pheno's and potency, raise your lights the last 2 weeks. 20-24" above canopy


----------



## i8urbabi (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey GG im growing some SLH right now, going on 10 weeks, did u happen to take note of what your trichs looked like at harvest? Your buds look like they were dipped in grape juice then rolled in sugar.. mmm, i want results like that lol. and did u get dense nugs or are they more fluffy j/c to get an idea of what a difference a grow like this is compared to a novice. Great grow man.


----------



## Cissy (Aug 23, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> What a wonderful looking harvest, mouth watering. I see glistening dense buds and lot's.
> Yeah I drop my temps really low at night. It will bring out the color and also to bring out the smell pheno's and potency, raise your lights the last 2 weeks. 20-24" above canopy


Yes, they are definitely glistening! And they smell wonderful, even now. 

How low do you drop your temps? Should I go below 60? I am running CO2 and have daytime temps of about 80. So not sure if dropping 20+ degrees at lights off is a good idea. What are your thoughts/experiences? I can get it as cold in there as I need it without a problem.


----------



## littleflavio (Aug 23, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Yields can flux from 2-4oz per plant. You need to veg good and keep her low.


keep it low? can u specify why? coz mine are about 6ft tall been veggin it for 3 mos now and just about to flower with white hairs sticking. did fimming a couple of days ago. would these affect the smoke for any reason?


----------



## littleflavio (Aug 23, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> My SLH on Harvest day~Cure


sweet mama...ey dawg how come ur plants have 5 trees in one pot? is that just one plant? i feel like a kid on a candy store just looking at those pics


----------



## littleflavio (Aug 23, 2010)

Cissy said:


> Here, but the pics don't do them any justice.


man...ENVY...


----------



## littleflavio (Aug 23, 2010)

damnnn...thats an alien looking plant to me, i would kill to have one puprle plant in my garden


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 23, 2010)

i8urbabi said:


> Hey GG im growing some SLH right now, going on 10 weeks, did u happen to take note of what your trichs looked like at harvest? get an idea of what a difference a grow like this is compared to a novice. Great grow man.


 I noticed they where cloudy, and everyone loved it, but myself I always taste a bud at the flush ( 9 days before harvest) and the trichs where more clear than cloudy and I liked that high alot better. 
Next harvest I am pulling my SLH at 65 days instead of 70 to see the difference. Novice now, leader tomorrow.



Cissy said:


> Yes, they are definitely glistening!  And they smell wonderful, even now.
> 
> How low do you drop your temps? Should I go below 60? I am running CO2 and have daytime temps of about 80. So not sure if dropping 20+ degrees at lights off is a good idea. What are your thoughts/experiences? I can get it as cold in there as I need it without a problem.


 I would totally drop 20 degrees. Lets see my temps ran 77-78 then lights off I think it was more like 55-58.
Honestly your plants will smell and taste awesome if you raise your lights at the end, also they get really triched out.


----------



## i8urbabi (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks for the response. Im actually on day 70 as of now. I just dont think shes ready yet. She didnt get the affection yours does so i think shes still gathering her goods and filling in. But SLH, im vibin its gonna be my fav. strain. And you managed to get this shit purple lol awesome. If you had anymore info on ur plant at harvest id love to hear. Otherwise ill just keep watching lol.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 23, 2010)

Now is the time to raise your lights if you can. Honestly even a 400hps should be 20-24" away these last few days. It will nave her smelling wonderful and you will experience taste like never before. Watch the calyx's and when you see them swell, she is just about done, next thing you know (3-5 days) the whole bud is swollen and then she is ready. 
You will enjoy all she has to offer and soon. Make sure you come back with a smoke report.


----------



## i8urbabi (Aug 24, 2010)

Did not know a single thing you told me and that is awesome. I only have a 70 watt HPS n cfl's for now, but will def back them a bit. The word swell, it fits well with whats going on lol. Thanks man, and you will be the first post i make on my smoke report.

pics are actually 2 days old. also only used nutes during veg, but idk whether to call them big or small for the no nutes. Btw how much of a yield you think i can pull off maybe? she a 6 footer including the 5gal dwc bucket.

what do u use for lighting equip?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 24, 2010)

I would not back off the light because you are not pushing too many lumens, but enough for a great plant. Looks like they still have some swelling to do and that is when they will start to weigh heavy. I would say your going to get 2oz Those little buds can get dense.
Myself I use 4' 8bulb T-5s for veg and 2 600hps for bloom. Even when I only had a 3x3x7 area for bloom and 1 600hps I was getting 4-7oz per plant, growing 4 at a time. Veg well and train well.


i8urbabi said:


> Did not know a single thing you told me and that is awesome. I only have a 70 watt HPS n cfl's for now, but will def back them a bit. The word swell, it fits well with whats going on lol. Thanks man, and you will be the first post i make on my smoke report.
> 
> pics are actually 2 days old. also only used nutes during veg, but idk whether to call them big or small for the no nutes. Btw how much of a yield you think i can pull off maybe? she a 6 footer including the 5gal dwc bucket.
> 
> what do u use for lighting equip?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 25, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Now is the time to raise your lights if you can. Honestly even a 400hps should be 20-24" away these last few days. It will nave her smelling wonderful and you will experience taste like never before. Watch the calyx's and when you see them swell, she is just about done, next thing you know (3-5 days) the whole bud is swollen and then she is ready.
> You will enjoy all she has to offer and soon. Make sure you come back with a smoke report.


Have u tried this a couple times or just with that SLH run?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have been doing this for many grows now and many strains including Auto's. I first read aboout it in High Times about a year ago and tried it for myself. What I found was amazing. More flavors, like flavors I never tasted before and resin everywhere.


Ganja Geek said:


> Have u tried this a couple times or just with that SLH run?


----------



## i8urbabi (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey golden just curious whats the shortest and quickest harvest you manage to get your SLH? Obviously i grew a tree, but only so i could learn a little about the strain and what it wants to do. But now i plan on growing around 4 and wanted to get an idea of how large they would be. Maybe what size of pots your growin in? I dont wanna invade your setup and copy, just lookin for tips!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 27, 2010)

From seed twice, so really tall and at least 70 days in 5 gallon containers. Now I have 2 clones and they are in 5 gallon short and fat smart pots. They are topped down and have 4 branches that are low, no more than 6-8 inches high and I hope to start flowering them next week. I took clones from mature plant.
\ From seed I say do a 4 top method, then fim and fim again so you can keep it short and not to tall while you wait for her mature. Good Luck, great strain. Cloneing is the way to go once you get her going. Sorry really stomed and having a hard time just answering the question.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 31, 2010)

ive decided on slh for my next grow i ordered a 10 pack last year & started them in rapid rooters [june of this year] 1 didnt sprout & 1 died after a few days the rest took off & 3 of them were clearly a cut above the rest, of those 3 i took clones ill be using 600w. hps 3x3 e&f in rockwool blocks & 3'' slab i usually do 9 plants but am considering 12 this time my current crop is over 5' tall so height can be accomodated although i prefer to keep them around 4' if i can here is a couple of pics any advice appreciated


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great start. Myself if I where growing 9 under a 600, I would top them down a few nodes 2-3 weeks before going 12/12.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 1, 2010)

thanks for the reply i know this is a long thread but maybe tonight i can sit down & do an in-depth study. my current crop has about 3 wks left i set my slh outside during the day & then under cfl at sundown i already topped them once


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 1, 2010)

Last 3 weeks are crucial, give her 2 tbl molasses per gallon of water/nutes


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 1, 2010)

im growing in rockwool ive been using floranectar pineapple rush for a sweetner everyone advises against molasses in rockwool but when i look at the ingredients i think i could use the unsulphured molasses as i use drain to waste schedule & it wouldnt be sitting in my res. any length of time i recently bought out another grower & got a bunch of nutes & addatives in the deal so im gonna use them up[its all g.h. stuff] i used to use lemon juice for ph & epsom salt, molasses in my soil grows & had good results i think the hydro industry banks big on all this fancy stuff that is pretty much derived from common stuff ive been doing the indoor stuff about a year & have learned quite a bit but i got a lot left to learn yet


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree. I think if you added molasses and let it sit in water for 24hrs it would be 100% dissolved. I love it when you score from a former grower. How far is your grow?


horribleherk said:


> im growing in rockwool ive been using floranectar pineapple rush for a sweetner everyone advises against molasses in rockwool but when i look at the ingredients i think i could use the unsulphured molasses as i use drain to waste schedule & it wouldnt be sitting in my res. any length of time i recently bought out another grower & got a bunch of nutes & addatives in the deal so im gonna use them up[its all g.h. stuff] i used to use lemon juice for ph & epsom salt, molasses in my soil grows & had good results i think the hydro industry banks big on all this fancy stuff that is pretty much derived from common stuff ive been doing the indoor stuff about a year & have learned quite a bit but i got a lot left to learn yet


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 1, 2010)

View attachment 1131369theyre still seedlings or i should say rooted cuttings my current grow of pineapple chunk is about 3 wks from harvest then i can put slh in my growroom pic on left is current pic on right is slh waiting to go in room i have 3 more slh not pictured in case i decide to grow 12 of them


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thats a pretty nice set (both).


----------



## tingpoon (Sep 1, 2010)

how is ur fan/exhaust setup?




in my experience this strain has been one of the smelliest towards the end, love this strain but tough for a stealth grow


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 1, 2010)

im fortunate as my neighbors mind their own business & i have a card so cops arent a real problem i have a 707 headband outdoors & it has a distinct smell [it reeks] like sour diesel im stoked about this grow the 2 of the 3 plants i cloned i gave to a friend to finish theyre just starting to bud at least i can see in advance how mine are gonna look as soon as i can finish off my pineapple chunk i can get started in detail with pics & the whole 9 yards thanks for your input ,some of my leaves are getting real dark green on tips, possibility of purple ???? thats how the purplewreck i grew looked in the beginning


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 1, 2010)

First round I had only one, but I had three other awesome fat strains going as well (23oz 4 plants). I had a 4 inch inline on a small phresh filter. Still could smell dank up the stairs and past the living room, through the front door and 10 feet beyond. Luckily side walk is 30' away from front door


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 1, 2010)

I had to go back and look at the pics.Slh is some top shelf bud.I like it but like you mentioned i had small yeild myself but its def grade A smoke.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 1, 2010)

I think I got 3.5 oz of mine maybe 4 not sure? But on average I get 4-7oz per plant other strains. I am growing 2 from clone and I am pushing to get 4 oz each.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 1, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I think I got 3.5 oz of mine maybe 4 not sure? But on average I get 4-7oz per plant other strains. I am growing 2 from clone and I am pushing to get 4 oz each.


 Sounds good.How long will you veg the clones?Do you think its the best strain you grew yet?


----------



## okayimreloaded (Sep 2, 2010)

LLCoolJ said:


> I've got a buddy that sells Super Lemon Haze from his medical dispensary in California. So far he has only grown a few plants, but it is not a small yielder by any means. He vegged for 2 months and had 2 1000w HPS lights and got 6.5 oz of one plant, 8 oz off another, and 12.5 oz of the big momma. Keep in mind this was with only 3.5 gallon pots a piece in an ebb and flood system.
> 
> Not small in my book!


wow thats great. i always was very interested in that strain never knew it could yield so much.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 2, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sounds good.How long will you veg the clones?Do you think its the best strain you grew yet?[/
> I am giving them 8 weeks and I am fim and toping to keep them low and many tops. SLH is my favorite strain so far, and my wifes too. We love it so much, but I am now on a haze hunt and will be growing out many more haze strains.
> 
> [QUOTE. Originally Posted by LLCoolJ
> I've got a buddy that sells Super Lemon Haze from his medical dispensary in California. So far he has only grown a few plants, but it is not a small yielder by any means. He vegged for 2 months and had 2 1000w HPS lights and got 6.5 oz of one plant, 8 oz off another, and 12.5 oz of the big momma. Keep in mind this was with only 3.5 gallon pots a piece in an ebb and flood system.


 This is not the first time I have heard of a great yield from the SLH strain. I have hope, but I never expect a large yield until the end.


----------



## Cissy (Sep 2, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> This is not the first time I have heard of a great yield from the SLH strain. I have hope, but I never expect a large yield until the end.


I had a huge 1st yield. When I tell you how much, you probably won't even believe me. 

Well, thus far, I have 5.2oz dried in one jar, 1.7 dried in another, I'd guess another 2oz in the process of drying, and there is still a little bit left on the plant (the very bottom) which will fall somewhere between 1 and 2 oz. So do the math. This was definitely a healthy yielding phenotype and so far she is the best looking plant I have ever grown, from top to bottom. Very easy to trim too(I cannot stress that enuff). Not sure how much I will get off each plant in a SOG, but this mum gave me a nice 1st go around of at least 10 dry oz.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 2, 2010)

Indoor? That's very hard to believe, but you have the bud to proof it. The most I ever harvest was 7.5oz on a plant (not slh). I am doing everything I can to reach higher yields with the slh strain, and growers like you Cissy give us hope.


Cissy said:


> I had a huge 1st yield. When I tell you how much, you probably won't even believe me.
> 
> Well, thus far, I have 5.2oz dried in one jar, 1.7 dried in another, I'd guess another 2oz in the process of drying, and there is still a little bit left on the plant (the very bottom) which will fall somewhere between 1 and 2 oz. So do the math. This was definitely a healthy yielding phenotype and so far she is the best looking plant I have ever grown, from top to bottom. Very easy to trim too(I cannot stress that enuff). Not sure how much I will get off each plant in a SOG, but this mum gave me a nice 1st go around of at least 10 dry oz.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah that's an amazing harvest. The sample I grew I had to cut early because of a spider mite problem but it was the best smelling plant I've ever .... Smelt lol. Didn't end up tasting to good but I know it's got potential and I can't wait to try a ripe bud. I've got some outdoor SLH that just started to flower hella stoked about that. I'm gonna run her indoors until I get that cannabis cup herb. Lol! Oh and thanks for that light tip Golden.


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 6, 2010)

nice yealds chaps  i got 4.5 (1st time growing strain) of one slh lady  i'm going to scrog one in a 1m tent with a 600 hoping for a big yeald for that, i'll stop by in a few months and let you know the results 

edit - thats one of the colas in my avatar


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 6, 2010)

harvested my pineapple chunk yesterday gonna do a little work to my room & kick off my slh grow pics. coming soon


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Yeah that's an amazing harvest. The sample I grew I had to cut early because of a spider mite problem but it was the best smelling plant I've ever .... Smelt lol. Didn't end up tasting to good but I know it's got potential and I can't wait to try a ripe bud. I've got some outdoor SLH that just started to flower hella stoked about that. I'm gonna run her indoors until I get that cannabis cup herb. Lol! Oh and thanks for that light tip Golden.


 I had a SM prob too, and because of it and all the spraying I had to do, my current slh will not harvest as much as I have hoped. None the less I have 2 slh clones going in 12/12 this week.
+reps for growing towards the cannabis cup, good luck competitor.... lol



las fingerez said:


> nice yealds chaps  i got 4.5 (1st time growing strain) of one slh lady  i'm going to scrog one in a 1m tent with a 600 hoping for a big yeald for that, i'll stop by in a few months and let you know the results edit - thats one of the colas in my avatar [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Yeah post away on the SLH. I love to see and hear how well others can do. This one that is going to harvest in 2 weeks is not purple, not at all. The first one I did was 100% purple. I th
> ink I will start a new seed and see if I get the purp color.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice~ How far along are your SLH?


horribleherk said:


> harvested my pineapple chunk yesterday gonna do a little work to my room & kick off my slh grow pics. coming soon


----------



## caseyg2007 (Sep 6, 2010)

Yo GG long time no chat. I see your still doing wonderful with the grows. Gonna have a violator kush hitting a scrog screen here real soon in a little dresser with a 150hps. It is my test run with coco. So we will see how it goes. Sux about the SM prob. Good luck on your harvest.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you. It will only get better. I have some wonderful strains going (OG #18/LA Con/SLH/etc)
I grew Violater Kush a few times. Great Kush stone and a wonderful yielder!! Enjoy


caseyg2007 said:


> Yo GG long time no chat. I see your still doing wonderful with the grows. Gonna have a violator kush hitting a scrog screen here real soon in a little dresser with a 150hps. It is my test run with coco. So we will see how it goes. Sux about the SM prob. Good luck on your harvest.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 6, 2010)

View attachment 1140584here is a pic of my slh about 8'' tall


----------



## Guerillia Farmer (Sep 6, 2010)

would u guys recomend growing SLH up here in CANADA outdoors...... im in southern ontario at i think like 45 degree lats..... around there ahhh last frost is may but ive had sucess sending my girls out earlier with no protection from frost ( past 3 years sent them out on 4/20) and never had a frost yet.... it may get cold but no frost.

the fall frost comes in late sept to early oct but thanx to global warming i thinks its a lil later now.

think these growing conditions are good enough for some SLH

i use 5 gal buckets and raised beds and trashcans with the bottoms cut out cut in half adn sunken into the ground


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 6, 2010)

Guerillia Farmer said:


> would u guys recomend growing SLH up here in CANADA outdoors...
> think these growing conditions are good enough for some SLH
> 
> i use 5 gal buckets and raised beds and trashcans with the bottoms cut out cut in half adn sunken into the ground


 I don't know about being that far north and having a plant go into a 10-12 week flowering period. If you like Indica's a good outside one would be LA Con.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 6, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1140584here is a pic of my slh about 8'' tall


Oh yeah baby. Thats going to be sweet.


----------



## Guerillia Farmer (Sep 7, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I don't know about being that far north and having a plant go into a 10-12 week flowering period. If you like Indica's a good outside one would be LA Con.


ya thats what i thought thnx anyways


----------



## i8urbabi (Sep 9, 2010)

smoke report... amazing. very dense nugs, lil over 3 oz for my first yield. amazing taste and flavor and it made me pass out lol. By far the dopest dope ive ever smoked


----------



## tingpoon (Sep 9, 2010)

i know someone who grew it out and i thought my own grow of it turned out better...not to be a snob. it was her first grow so that might explain it.




i think this strain really tests how good a grower you are. it's a very hearty plant, but not easy to grow.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 9, 2010)

as a visual guy, must say, golden ganja always rocking some really nice pictures.

here's to many...

beautiful. bountiful. bong hits.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 10, 2010)

i8urbabi said:


> smoke report... amazing. very dense nugs, lil over 3 oz for my first yield. amazing taste and flavor and it made me pass out lol. By far the dopest dope ive ever smoked


 Awesome Herb huh. 3 oz not bad at all from slh. I wonder if it will be in the cannabis cup this November? It has won first place 2008/2009 and 6 other awards in the last 2 years.



tingpoon said:


> i know someone who grew it out and i thought my own grow of it turned out better...not to be a snob. it was her first grow so that might explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So how did your grow turn out? I don't think it is snobish to say you can grow better than another person. I think of it has a challenge well met.



gudkarma said:


> as a visual guy, must say, golden ganja always rocking some really nice pictures.
> 
> here's to many...
> 
> beautiful. bountiful. bong hits.


 Hey thanks man. I wish you could sample some of my herbs, there really fantastic. They always have eye appeal, over whelming smell ( I get attention) and just after a hit or 2 your like WEEEEEEEEEE. Makes you feel like a kid in candy store, you know it's all good!


----------



## blaze1camp (Sep 10, 2010)

just finishing up a lil SLH it is some of the best i have grown...heres a couple bud pics...
View attachment 1147902View attachment 1147901


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 10, 2010)

How's the smell? Strong or light?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 10, 2010)

View attachment 1148101View attachment 1148100View attachment 1148099hey g-g-13 it looks like i got 2 phenos [i think thats the term] of slh going on but both seem to respond to topping 1 plant is larger than the rest & has a darker green its hard to spot in the pics but i imagine as they get older the difference will emerge theyre doing what theyre supposed to & even though its only been a few days im seeing good growth based on my other grows it takes about 5-7 days to get acclimated to the hps.,the slab & the 18 hr. light cycle as clones they had 24hr. light , needless to say im all fired up!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 10, 2010)

View attachment 1148115the different plant is in far rt. corner he is huskier & greener from the rest


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah HH you should get fired up and stay there! Look slike you do have 2 phenos and that means twice the fun! Think of it man, 2 large bags of SLH and 2 different smells or colors, highs, etc. One never knows. That's why I try and drop 2 seeds at a time and run both until I find one with all the right pheno's for me.
Thats a pretty tight set you got there.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah they are cutie pie's i like both phenos its gonna be interesting im gonna number each plant & give the clones numbers matching the parent then i can isolate ones i like best


----------



## Cissy (Sep 11, 2010)

tingpoon said:


> i know someone who grew it out and i thought my own grow of it turned out better...not to be a snob. it was her first grow so that might explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are overlooking a very important possible explanation as to why your grow was superior to your friends. It very well could have been her inexperience, but another possibility is that she grew out a different phenotype. 

I have 1 phenotype that is simply the best ever, but then I have another that is one of the worst. Hard to believe they are both the same type of plant. Just think of the movie Twins with Arnold and Danny.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 11, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> yeah they are cutie pie's i like both phenos its gonna be interesting im gonna number each plant & give the clones numbers matching the parent then i can isolate ones i like best


Let us know what's what in the end.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 11, 2010)

i have 1 type with fat very jagged leaves & 1 type that the leaves are not as fat but grows faster & has a darker color & a 3rd typy with skinny leaves which is outdoors & i havent cloned yet but will in the next few days this stuff definatly has my attention i think it will become a classic like trainwreck or whitewidow maybe


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 11, 2010)

I think it will be a CC Winner for years to come.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 11, 2010)

hey gg-13 i gotta question ??? given my pretty fast growth rate in veg. cycle how tall would you suggest i let them get before going 12/12 ive topped twice [4 main colas] & have room for 4 feet of growth


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 11, 2010)

I put my clones in at 12" after a fiming them. Now I like the 4 top method but I also like following it up with a fim. Just 4 top is not enough for my liking.
With a 4 top method I would get them in at 8"-12" And also I like to keep the lights close for the first 2 weeks then as the flowers really start to take off, I raise the lights up and allow them to grow.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 11, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1148115the different plant is in far rt. corner he is huskier & greener from the rest


If this was my set, I would fim the 4 tops, wait 2 weeks then go 12/12.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 12, 2010)

GG What is the most yield you got with just 1 600??


----------



## OZ3 (Sep 12, 2010)

yo my only grow this year is one outdoor SLH. its so nice right now... wow. its budding, its my first grow, but i am so pumped to smoke this herb. its about 6 ft tall.. so nice


----------



## horsepower850 (Sep 12, 2010)

Man that is some tasty sounding stories. Do you have extra clones of it? Are you anywhere near Oakland?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 12, 2010)

hey hp 850 ive been seeing slh clones in the local clubs [stockton] i imagine if theyre here the bay area would have them as well


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 13, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> GG What is the most yield you got with just 1 600??


 The most I ever got was 23 oz. That was 2 violater kush, 1 NYS and 1 Northern Lights. I hope to break that record.



OZ3 said:


> yo my only grow this year is one outdoor SLH. its so nice right now... wow. its budding, its my first grow, but i am so pumped to smoke this herb. its about 6 ft tall.. so nice


 Your going to love it, the high is fast and only grows. The beauty is when the high is over, there is no crash just a smile on your face. Everyone who has smoked my slh has came back with a smile and a new love.



horsepower850 said:


> Man that is some tasty sounding stories. Do you have extra clones of it? Are you anywhere near Oakland?


 I do have clones and 3 more seeds. But I live in OR. I am waiting for the mother to the clones to finish up (Tuesday) and I will judge by the harvest/taste/high/etc if I want to keep running the clones or start a new seed. She is that amazing!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 13, 2010)

Great grow and harvest then Ill rep you when i can..Thanks for sharing the info.But some people think a 300 watt led can yield what 600 hps can.I doubt that coming from 23 oz from 1 600.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 13, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Great grow and harvest then Ill rep you when i can..Thanks for sharing the info.But some people think a 300 watt led can yield what 600 hps can.I doubt that coming from 23 oz from 1 600.


 I just don't think LED are where they need to be to compete with HPS yet. I get between 4-7 oz per plant and I always sit 4 under one 600. I'm just not ready for the led yet. Maybe 3-5 years from now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 13, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I just don't think LED are where they need to be to compete with HPS yet. I get between 4-7 oz per plant and I always sit 4 under one 600. I'm just not ready for the led yet. Maybe 3-5 years from now.


Yeah i agree and thats what i was trying to explain but people dont listen to me.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 13, 2010)

Well it's new and lots of people run out and buy what's new instead of waiting for the new to improve and be better than what's the now.


----------



## loaded ganja (Sep 13, 2010)

im going to get a ounce of super silver haze in a few days i hope it is as good as this!! got a ounce of some blueberry yum yum and it is amazing. i think my next grow will be super lemon haze and blueberry yum yum.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 13, 2010)

hey gg-13 i hopr you dont mind all these questions i keep asking but when it comes to this slh i think benefiting from your experience will probably benefit my grow i checked out the thread on fimming & im waiting for enough growth to get a good snip today is day #7 theyre getting pretty bushy its way to early to even think about yield but its one of those things that lurk in the back of the mind, my leaves are getting a darker shade of green & im happy here is pics just taken im envious of the fact you live in oregon as i love it there


----------



## horsepower850 (Sep 13, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> hey hp 850 ive been seeing slh clones in the local clubs [stockton] i imagine if theyre here the bay area would have them as well


 Thanks, I'll keep my eyes open. I have a Lemon Kush and it's a heavy producer. Just about to finish up the first run of it so I'll have to update when it's completely done. It looks awesome.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 13, 2010)

lemon kush sounds good i have a 707 headband outdoors its about as close to a kush as ive grown so far & it produces pretty good as well . i imagine over in the bay you got unlimited clone access


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 13, 2010)

I heard the SSH is amazing. I would love to try the BB yum yum. Luda says it's good lol.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 13, 2010)

My threads are always open to "everything" including questions. That's how we learn. And the fim is what yields me more every time and mean lots more. I have tried many methods.




horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1153803View attachment 1153801View attachment 1153799View attachment 1153797hey gg-13 i hopr you dont mind all these questions i keep asking but when it comes to this slh i think benefiting from your experience will probably benefit my grow i checked out the thread on fimming & im waiting for enough growth to get a good snip today is day #7 theyre getting pretty bushy its way to early to even think about yield but its one of those things that lurk in the back of the mind, my leaves are getting a darker shade of green & im happy here is pics just taken im envious of the fact you live in oregon as i love it there


----------



## Burger Boss (Sep 13, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> My threads are always open to "everything" including questions. That's how we learn. And the fim is what yields me more every time and mean lots more. I have tried many methods.


GG - Clear your PM box - new messages await - BB


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 14, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> GG - Clear your PM box - new messages await - BB


 Sorry, will do.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 16, 2010)

View attachment 1160352hey gg-13 upgraded to 1000w light today plants have been in room 10 days now theyre filling in gonna fim in the next few days, gonna clone as well


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2010)

Pics of my super lemon haze 1 week in flower.


----------



## Cissy (Sep 17, 2010)

Quick question

I mentioned earlier that I had a couple of very different phenotypes. 

Did you notice a major difference between phenotypes as well GG?

I have a 2nd pheno right now that is about 8 week into flower. It has a ton of branches that have grown nearly to the ceiling, but the buds are so airy. Just a lot of hairs, but no substance to the bud. I started the usual one (pheno "1") at the same time and it is looking so much more dense and resinous. Think there is any chance of this other one eventually filling in? A late bloomer? Otherwise, it is so thin and useless, I am thinking about just tossing it.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 18, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1160358View attachment 1160356View attachment 1160353View attachment 1160352hey gg-13 upgraded to 1000w light today plants have been in room 10 days now theyre filling in gonna fim in the next few days, gonna clone as well


 Right on, clone and tag so you know which is wich. 



wyteberrywidow said:


> View attachment 1160369View attachment 1160370
> Pics of my super lemon haze 1 week in flower.


 And only 9-10 weeks left, woot~



Cissy said:


> Quick question
> 
> I mentioned earlier that I had a couple of very different phenotypes.
> 
> ...


I am on my second seed and the first was all purple and LEMON SMELL HARD, Taste of lemons in and Heavy on the exhale (taste) with small buds and light yield. Second seed no purple (summer ?) and big buds, better yield and Tastie taste of lemon, not over powering, more fun and delicious. Did a taste test on small bud, rest still drying and this small bud after a 2 hits the high came straight at me into my eyes and then sunk into my toes and made them tingle, then 10 mins later I had the giggles.


----------



## scottishstoner (Sep 18, 2010)

nice mate how many days 2 flower


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2010)

I know its like the longest 9 weeks left haha.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 20, 2010)

View attachment 1166795View attachment 1166794View attachment 1166793heres pics of mine 14 days in room very stocky i topped twice & fim'd them like you said they have fat indica style leaves im hoping i can pull this off by x-mas how much will they grow after 12/12??? i know some strains can triple in size during bud cycle im curious because if they triple in size i would like to go 12/12 this wednesday i think the 1000w. upgrade will give me a little more yield plants are a very bushy 10'' tall & as big around as they are tall


----------



## cappeeler09 (Sep 20, 2010)

goldenganga13 love your grow mate,rep to u 

how tall was yur plants when u harvested,cos ive heard haze grow very tall
i'm gonna go for the super silver haze soon
let me know,would appreciate it


----------



## tingpoon (Sep 20, 2010)

herk, wish i could give you more rep but it says i cant give u anymore at this time.




thanks for the pics


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 20, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> heres pics of mine 14 days in room very stocky i topped twice & fim'd them like you said they have fat indica style leaves im hoping i can pull this off by x-mas how much will they grow after 12/12??? i know some strains can triple in size during bud cycle im curious because if they triple in size i would like to go 12/12 this wednesday i think the 1000w. upgrade will give me a little more yield plants are a very bushy 10'' tall & as big around as they are tall


If you just fimed them I would give them 10 days then go 12/12. That way you will keep some of the shortness instead of them getting really tall. mine went from 24" to 5'5" just after going 12/12. Are those clones Herk? Because I don't think those are SLH. SLH is a cross between Lemon Skunk and Super Silver Haze. Those leafs are indica dom fer sure.



cappeeler09 said:


> goldenganga13 love your grow mate,rep to u
> 
> how tall was yur plants when u harvested,cos ive heard haze grow very tall
> i'm gonna go for the super silver haze soon
> let me know,would appreciate it


 Hey Thanks man! Haze grows very tall once in 12/12. What I did this last time with my 2 slh clones was I fimed them a last time then waited 7 days and tossed them in 12/12 and I kept the light as close as I could with out the leafs turning yellow. So far it has helped keep them low. I will raise the lights (15") after the buds show and grow about 7-14 days. So far so good. But like you grower I am trying to figure out the best way to grow haze.
Oh my last slh harvest was 5'5" and I could not control her.


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 21, 2010)

hey hope ur good? got the lemon haze back in action over on my thread, stop by when u got a min bro. only a 3/4 week clone at the mo but she's starting to take off, flipping in 3 weeks this sat. i should have a 9 week 12.12 headband ready for xmas and the lemon ready for the new year 

edit - a scrog is a good way to tame the beast, i'm using one again


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 21, 2010)

those are clones i took from a 10-pack from greenhouse i have the skinny leaf pheno outdoors as you can see it is more like you would expect ive had these seeds since early -spring of -09 is it possible i have a pheno from early genetics or a throwback thats been bred out i bought them right when it started to get a lot of publicity in my case i dont think excessive heigth is gonna be an issue this is gonna get interesting


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 21, 2010)

i recently upgraded to a 1000w. light & its about 20'' away from plants my tub is 3x3 & my room is 3x4 i have plenty of lumens & at this point im trying to get them to stretch just a little


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah right on, going to have to take a look at that thread. Thats crazy that you have skunk looking leafs. I still have a few SLH seeds and I wonder if can see that pheno first hand.


las fingerez said:


> hey hope ur good? got the lemon haze back in action over on my thread, stop by when u got a min bro. only a 3/4 week clone at the mo but she's starting to take off, flipping in 3 weeks this sat. i should have a 9 week 12.12 headband ready for xmas and the lemon ready for the new year
> 
> edit - a scrog is a good way to tame the beast, i'm using one again


 Funny you mention that, I was thinking of that last night. This coming summer I might try it. I want them to stay low and out of the heat this summer.



horribleherk said:


> i recently upgraded to a 1000w. light & its about 20'' away from plants my tub is 3x3 & my room is 3x4 i have plenty of lumens & at this point im trying to get them to stretch just a little


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 21, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> i recently upgraded to a 1000w. light & its about 20'' away from plants my tub is 3x3 & my room is 3x4 i have plenty of lumens & at this point im trying to get them to stretch just a little


Why would you want them to stretch? That will not create more bud sites, just length between nodes.


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 21, 2010)

dont think i'll ever do it a different way, i like the light coverage all even that u get with it, works for me  just put my screen up today lol


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 21, 2010)

i want to get a solid canopy at this point everything is stacked on top of each other my pheno is really stocky i hope it fills in


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm thinking about 4-6 sog or scrog style this coming summer. That way I can keep them out of the heat.


las fingerez said:


> dont think i'll ever do it a different way, i like the light coverage all even that u get with it, works for me  just put my screen up today lol


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey what do you guys think of RIU's mandatory e-mail confirmation? Just woundering cause it's got me trippen!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 25, 2010)

View attachment 1177171View attachment 1177170View attachment 1177169here is pics from this morning theyre starting to grow but as you can tell my pheno is different, i have a second pheno outdoors & 1 in a r/w block going in another grow but the 9 i selected are all the wide leaf one


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 25, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> here is pics from this morning theyre starting to grow but as you can tell my pheno is different, i have a second pheno outdoors & 1 in a r/w block going in another grow but the 9 i selected are all the wide leaf one


 I have grown only 2 from seed and never yet have I seen anything but thin long fingers. I am thinking about starting another seed and seeing what pheno I get. LOL It's like spinning a wheel.


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 26, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I have grown only 2 from seed and never yet have I seen anything but *thin long fingers*. I am thinking about starting another seed and seeing what pheno I get. LOL It's like spinning a wheel.


never realise u'd met me GG lol. 

hope ur good this weekend? i've got a little clawing (seems to be going now) do you find she is a thirsty girl, quite likes the strong nutes rather than weak?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 26, 2010)

gg-13 the strange thing is that the new top growth has leaves that are steadily getting thinner these seeds i cloned from were bought in 2008 im wondering how stable they were but there is definatly some short stocky wide stuff going on in mine ill keep ya posted on what i end up with i took 28 clones from the wide leaf stuff & gonna clone the skinny leaf one i have in the r/w block the outdoor one is budding so i wont clone it


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Sep 27, 2010)

My lemon haze is about a month and a half into veg. I got two different looking phenos. one go longer skinny leaves and the other with the shorter fatter leaves. i got 9 of them, i'll try to get pics up tomorow. This thread got me excited about putting these into flower!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah I have the same towards the top. Slight curlying at the finger tips. I think she needs water every 3rd feeding. That and she does drink heavy nutes (organics).


las fingerez said:


> never realise u'd met me GG lol.
> 
> hope ur good this weekend? i've got a little clawing (seems to be going now) do you find she is a thirsty girl, quite likes the strong nutes rather than weak?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 27, 2010)

They stretch like mad in 12/12. My advice is too keep the lights as close as possible for the first 2 weeks, then adjust as needed. Yeah 2 different pheno's huh? Hmmm I wonder about the fat leafs, I wonder if it will put out more bud?


Civil.Dis0bedience said:


> My lemon haze is about a month and a half into veg. I got two different looking phenos. one go longer skinny leaves and the other with the shorter fatter leaves. i got 9 of them, i'll try to get pics up tomorow. This thread got me excited about putting these into flower!


----------



## gdingy (Sep 27, 2010)

This is my one SLH. Got it as a freebie back in may. Put outodoors in begining of June. Streched alot, the runt of my group.

Which pheno type do you think I got?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 27, 2010)

gdingy said:


> Which pheno type do you think I got? /QUOTE]
> 
> Looks like the same pheno I have. Skinny Fingers. I am going to start another seed here real soon. I want to see what the fat finger leafs are like.


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Sep 28, 2010)

Yea im going to take pics of all my super lemon hazes tonight and post to this thread. maybe you all can help me pick a mother since i'll be cloning tomorow.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 28, 2010)

I would pick the healthiest and fullest of them all. Maybe 2 mothers.


----------



## Cissy (Sep 28, 2010)

I have never seen such a huge difference between phenotypes. On the one hand, I have the best plant ever. Not even a close 2nd. Its fast, heavy, so full of resin that I can't even believe my eyes, purple, and just amazing in every regard. 

On the other, I have one of the worst. It's taking forever, it has no resin, the buds are pretty much non existent (just hairs, but no buds), and I am this close to just cutting it down so it stops blocking the light. 

So anyone who is growing SLH for the 1st time needs to consider this. Don't give up if you get a bad pheno, there is at least one amazing one out there. And you can't go by the way they look in veg. Both of these looked great early on, but this 2nd one has nothing positive to offer beyond that.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 29, 2010)

View attachment 1184121View attachment 1184120View attachment 1184119turned light 12/12 today today is day 21 of veg


----------



## gdingy (Sep 29, 2010)

I am hoping the tall lanky hairy pheno is the dankest lol. dont think i will get more then 7 grams off a 3ft plant lol


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 29, 2010)

I can't believe how different they are. Like my first was all purple and frosted white, stone comes on fast and giggly. Skinny sativa leafs. Then from another seed, I got something that put on more bud, but no color, and high was good, just not as good as first plant.

I wonder how Horribleherks fat leafed SLH plant is going to do when it buds out?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 29, 2010)

this is definatly a strain you can pop open a pack of seeds & start a grow with its time & work & im not sure if i got it right but im gonna run with it my stuff started out with really wide indica looking leaves so who knows where this is gonna go??


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 29, 2010)

meant to say this is definatly NOT a strain you can open a pack of seeds & start a grow [my bad] with


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 29, 2010)

hey gg-13 i have a 3rd pheno i havent cloned yet it has medium leaves & grows pretty aggressive popping open a pac of seeds of this is kinda of like the prize in a cracker-jack box its anybodys guess this is one i passed over for my grow its like one day something kicked in the ass & told it to grow it might be best of the bunch


----------



## Machigua (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello everyone, I've been lurking these forums for quite a while and decided to create an account to ask if any of you guys have any idea or experience regarding growing this strain outdoors in a tropical climate scenario. I live in central america, so it rains a lot and we have a lot of humidity. The temperature doesn't really fluctuate during the whole year, it's just rainy and not so rainy =P.

I've been researching on which strains to grow and after reading so much on the internet and specially, this thread, I'm super pumped about the SLH, but don't want to make the mistake of ordering the seeds and then failing =(.

I appreciate in any feedback that can be given. =)


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 2, 2010)

Welcome to RIU. Yeah I have no clue how slh would perform in your climate. She does grow like a haze so not bushy at all, so air can travel through plants and keep some moisture down.


Machigua said:


> Hello everyone, I've been lurking these forums for quite a while and decided to create an account to ask if any of you guys have any idea or experience regarding growing this strain outdoors in a tropical climate scenario. I live in central america, so it rains a lot and we have a lot of humidity. The temperature doesn't really fluctuate during the whole year, it's just rainy and not so rainy =P.
> 
> I've been researching on which strains to grow and after reading so much on the internet and specially, this thread, I'm super pumped about the SLH, but don't want to make the mistake of ordering the seeds and then failing =(.
> 
> I appreciate in any feedback that can be given. =)


----------



## Machigua (Oct 2, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Welcome to RIU. Yeah I have no clue how slh would perform in your climate. She does grow like a haze so not bushy at all, so air can travel through plants and keep some moisture down.


 Tyvm, I'll give it a hopeful shot


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 2, 2010)

View attachment 1189846View attachment 1189845View attachment 1189844in the past month my wide leaf pheno has really filled in & developing a full canopy put in room 9-6-10& vegged 3 weeks


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 2, 2010)

HH That looks great. I love the short node distance. My skinny leafs have LONG node spaces. I must start a new seed soon and see if I can find the wide leaf pheno.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 3, 2010)

hey gg-13 i wish you lived closer i could hook you up so far i have 3 distinct phenos im really starting to enjoy this grow


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah fer sure. I would trade some #18 for a dif pheno of SLH.


horribleherk said:


> hey gg-13 i wish you lived closer i could hook you up so far i have 3 distinct phenos im really starting to enjoy this grow


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 4, 2010)

View attachment 1192386my plants have decided to grow i must have 4'' of new growth over the week-end


----------



## littleflavio (Oct 4, 2010)

Machigua said:


> Tyvm, I'll give it a hopeful shot


 hey machigua, i am also growing my sLH on a tropical climate conditon outdoors. this thing loves to take a shower in the rain, and loves the sun as well. ill give 8-10 for pest resistance, they love to be fed as well. strong odor. all in all you will do fine with this strain, a no brainer


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome growth. Your going to have a happy harvest fer sure.


horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1192386my plants have decided to grow i must have 4'' of new growth over the week-end


----------



## cdogg23 (Oct 5, 2010)

I am about two seconds away from ordering some slh it sounds so tasty i love the lemon flavor and the seeds are cheap


----------



## Machigua (Oct 5, 2010)

littleflavio said:


> hey machigua, i am also growing my sLH on a tropical climate conditon outdoors. this thing loves to take a shower in the rain, and loves the sun as well. ill give 8-10 for pest resistance, they love to be fed as well. strong odor. all in all you will do fine with this strain, a no brainer


Thanx a lot, dude! I'm still debating between this strain and TW. Read that the SLH gives you an energetic feel and let's you function normally. Being a stressed and tense guy myself, looking for something to deal with that and anxiety ( more of a fucked up feel =) )


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 5, 2010)

Sup Golden... I just want to thank you for this thread, because of it and YouTube I now have super cronic trees. Lol I have three SLH outdoor and it looks like three diff pheno's. The frist smells like a fruity icecream! My second smells insanely like fresh sweet lemons and the third seems like a mix between the icecream and lemon. As far as smell and resin these plants seem amazing! Major resin on all three at a pretty early stage. They pack on weight quick too. Already starting to catch up to the October girls. Now I can't wait to taste these awsome looking plants! 
Icecream pheno#1









Lemony pheno#2









Lemon Icecream pheno#3


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 5, 2010)

WOW Ganja Geek those are beautiful and the biggest slh plants I have seen yet. And three different phenos, what a score.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 5, 2010)

Machigua said:


> Thanx a lot, dude! I'm still debating between this strain and TW. Read that the SLH gives you an energetic feel and let's you function normally. Being a stressed and tense guy myself, looking for something to deal with that and anxiety ( more of a fucked up feel =) )


If you are looking for a stress reliever, well look no further. Every one who I had try my SLH said just about the same thing~ Every ting be Irie!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 9, 2010)

View attachment 1201845View attachment 1201843hey gg-13 i took your advice & topped & fim'd & i cant to even begin to count the bud sites ive got & it seems like i got 4 phenos out of everything & 2 are definatly keepers the one in the chair is my favorite & i like the ones in my room [the wide leaf one] i know catches your interest & ill keep ya posted on my progress seems like i got a little bit of everything & i would like to take a minute to thank you for your advice i think it was right on the money


----------



## MasterHemp (Oct 9, 2010)

wow so many great photos in this thread! thank you all for sharing
i will post some pics when mine enter flowering, 1 month of veg left


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 10, 2010)

WoW Horribleherk, thanks man. I mean your welcome! It's great to hear that my advice helped. I know when first dealing with SLH it can be overwhemling soi I am glad your garden is moving along beautifully!!


horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1201845View attachment 1201843View attachment 1201842View attachment 1201844hey gg-13 i took your advice & topped & fim'd & i cant to even begin to count the bud sites ive got & it seems like i got 4 phenos out of everything & 2 are definatly keepers the one in the chair is my favorite & i like the ones in my room [the wide leaf one] i know catches your interest & ill keep ya posted on my progress seems like i got a little bit of everything & i would like to take a minute to thank you for your advice i think it was right on the money


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 11, 2010)

hey gg-13 this rockwool/e&f combo works out really good i vegged 21 days turned light 12/12 the 29th of sept 'im just short of actual buds the little hairs are getting tangled up & my room is gonna be literally wall-to-wall bud it helps getting advice from someone who knows the strain ill post you some pics as soon as i get just a little more bud development right now a pic wont look much different than what ive already posted ive got some bamboo stakes as theyre getting heavy


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 11, 2010)

LOL Thats great. I love it when you have to stake them up. Now when she is close to harvest, Make sure you don't allow any amber trichs.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 11, 2010)

hey gg-13 harvest is a ways off here is todays pic. you can tell theyre gearing up to start budding


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 12, 2010)

Those are beautiful. Just full of tops with short node distances. I am happy for you. Looks like you will have large buds. My first was small purple buds and my second plant was medium green buds. I am close to starting another seed and trying again. Just need to make room for one more in veg.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 12, 2010)

hey gg-13 i know its early to tell but it does look as if this pheno might produce medium -to large buds to me as well its definatly getting interesting


----------



## MasterHemp (Oct 12, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Now when she is close to harvest, Make sure you don't allow any amber trichs.


 Hey GG13, why is this?


----------



## Smokes11 (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice thread and flowers guys, after reading the many many posts i'am considering SLH from Attitude. Gunna try grow 5 under a 250W CFL using Aeroponics with about 4ft of height, anyone else using aero & any recommendations towards veg time etc.


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 12, 2010)

Nearly ready for the flip 

Hope ur good bro?

Fingerez


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah I think because of the short nodes you will have long fatt buds. WOOT


horribleherk said:


> hey gg-13 i know its early to tell but it does look as if this pheno might produce medium -to large buds to me as well its definatly getting interesting


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 12, 2010)

MasterHemp said:


> Hey GG13, why is this?


You want the head high and giggles. If you let her go until you start to see amber you are losing the head and giggles high.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey Las Fingerez That looks mighty fine. That should keep the stretch down. Keep us posted on the flip side.
Yeah man everyting be Irie here. Just harvested my LA Confidential. And oh my it's so so so stoney and so so so tastie!!! Yumm.
What about you, harvest lately?


----------



## MasterHemp (Oct 12, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> You want the head high and giggles. If you let her go until you start to see amber you are losing the head and giggles high.


I like abit of both, so i might let one of the slh plants go till i get some amber and harvest the other abit early when it's cloudy, best of both


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 12, 2010)

I would not advice allowing a Haze or Sativa get any amber. If you are looking for CL then go with a Indica or a indica/sativa. The SLH is so dam good,and it take 10-11 weeks to mature. I think it would have to go along ways to get amber. Try LA Con if you want a body high. That stuff is mighty fine. Grows very short too.
Whatever you do, chime in so we can learn.


----------



## MasterHemp (Oct 12, 2010)

i remember watching a video green house did about the slh, an they said 11 weeks till it's ripe, now i thought that ripe meant with a few ambers.. lol...
ah k that clears things up now dude, i thought you wanted me to pull them down at week 9 or something lol!
but my original plan was to let them go for 11 weeks anyway, so that's good and thanks for the heads up bro


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 13, 2010)

@GG13- So at 11 weeks you had no amber triches?


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 13, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> @GG13- So at 11 weeks you had no amber triches?


i know u asked golden ganja i'm sure he will answer u but asked him the same question  i took mine to 10.5 weeks with no ambers

edit - thats her about 8-9 weeks in my avitar


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah 11 weeks no amber, and lots of cloudy. The buds where swollen up so yeah she was ripe. I took a nug off at the 9-10 week and it less cloudy in the trichs and more of a giggle high. I am running 2 of them and have 4 and 5 weeks left. I am pulling one a week early to see if I get a major difference in highs.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 13, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i know u asked golden ganja i'm sure he will answer u but asked him the same question  i took mine to 10.5 weeks with no ambers
> 
> edit - thats her about 8-9 weeks in my avitar


How'd the smoke taste?


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 13, 2010)

personaly it was the best tasting stuff i've had. amsterdam standards, all my mates raved about it. you got the lemon pie inhale and the hazey exhale. obvioulsy a bit of both at the same time but it was mind blowing. the high is also pretty good, makes me feel like i'm in a bubble "haze bubble"

as u can tell i'm quite passionate about it, cant wait till xmas day 

edit - mines gonna be ready 3 days 10 weeks till xmas, gonna scrump some buds and leave the rest on for another week or so for NYE


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 13, 2010)

Sweet sounds awsome but what do you mean Amsterdam standards?


----------



## tingpoon (Oct 13, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> You want the head high and giggles. If you let her go until you start to see amber you are losing the head and giggles high.


true.




but when u see those amber trichs you know for sure that you are going to get messedddd up!


----------



## MasterHemp (Oct 13, 2010)

if anyone wants to add anything to the super lemon haze group feel free!
https://www.rollitup.org/groups/super-lemon-haze-growers-unite.html


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 13, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Sweet sounds awsome but what do you mean Amsterdam standards?


tasted as good as amsterdam standards. u been?


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 14, 2010)

hey masterhemp ill check your group out as i have to go for a physical this morning & glad to have a rep. from down under


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 14, 2010)

i think ill do both harvest clear/milk & let some turn amber for the couch potatoe crowd i checked out one of those eye-magnifiers & i gotta have one soon


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 17, 2010)

Flipping Wednesday evening


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 17, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> Flipping Wednesday evening


 That's sweet. I have yet to have a slh from seed to fill in so fat like in veg. Keep posting your pics Las Fingerez, going to get extremely interesting....


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 20, 2010)

View attachment 1223165View attachment 1223164View attachment 1223163hey gg-13 my buds are developing & my wide leaf pheno now has long skinny leaves


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 20, 2010)

Your kidding me! Those fat leafs turned skinny? Those buds are going to be fat and close togther. Great run. I am hoping to find that same pheno as soon as I start another seed.


horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1223165View attachment 1223164View attachment 1223163hey gg-13 my buds are developing & my wide leaf pheno now has long skinny leaves


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 20, 2010)

hey gg-13 another trait ive failed to mention is the overal smell [early on] it smells like an armpit in need of deodorant [b/o] for lack of a better term ,a slight onion smell the buds have a slight bubblegum odor with just a hint of lemonpepper


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 20, 2010)

ROFLAO that's awesome Horribleheck. I can't wait to start another seed or two and see what comes up. At first I was like, naaaa I will wait for a new seaon to start a new generation of SLH, but now I am totally down with starting 2 seeds. Just waiting for the room.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 20, 2010)

hey gg-13 i cant wait when i get in to open the door & see what this stuff has been up to im looking into some blue widow & blue hash too


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 21, 2010)

I've got both of Dinafem's Blue Widow and Blue Hash outdoors. Actually the BW is curing but both look amazing as plants.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 21, 2010)

I had grew out some Blue Widow, and let me tell you now~ that stuff made everyone who took a puff paranoid to the max. Stoney stoney stuff but paranoia every time. I thought it was so funny I would have my friends smoke a bowl and watch the paranoia come on. I thought it was funny!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 21, 2010)

What she smell and taste like man?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 21, 2010)

The smell was incredible, very strong and fragrant, Taste was amazing (really can't remember much, was 6 months ago). Buds and beauty where Top Notch.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 21, 2010)

hey gg-13 thats beautiful


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm enjoying this strain very much ^^ It's like a really good cup of tea, great at any time of the day, tastes awesome and the smell inspires you.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah but that kinda beauty can make a grown man sit in a closet and wait the high out in safety. LOL.


horribleherk said:


> hey gg-13 thats beautiful





xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm enjoying this strain very much ^^ It's like a really good cup of tea, great at any time of the day, tastes awesome and the smell inspires you.


 Nice analogy. When I first tried the strain I fell in love. I just dropped 3 seeds in for a 24 hr soak. I want to be set for the summer with plenty of slh. I don't think I will grow that strain in the summer. For some reason it attracts spider mites.


----------



## Anyk (Oct 21, 2010)

Two of my plants have a lot of darkness and orange hairs while the other 4 do not. Does anyone know why that is? It was an outdoor grow


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 21, 2010)

Mines are 3 weeks into flowering looking pretty good..the buds are growing much slower than my other strain and theyre smaller..but im sure it will make up for it in taste and potency


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 22, 2010)

It seems that the SLH strain has many traits.


Anyk said:


> Two of my plants have a lot of darkness and orange hairs while the other 4 do not. Does anyone know why that is? It was an outdoor grow





Civil.Dis0bedience said:


> Mines are 3 weeks into flowering looking pretty good..the buds are growing much slower than my other strain and theyre smaller..but im sure it will make up for it in taste and potency


 My first slh plant was small purple buds, and the potency was off the chart. Put your heart into the grow and you will be rewarded with Fire.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 22, 2010)

View attachment 1226462hey gg-13 heres pics from this morning we had rain last week & a storm is brewing right now this is my favorite tiView attachment 1226461me of year & the quality of life for my babies is good & for me as well a fishing trip is in the works & my garden is programing life is goodView attachment 1226460


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 22, 2010)

I can not get over how close your nodes are and how thick the veg is. No doubt you will have a heavy harvest. What type of fishing do you do?


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 22, 2010)

i live on the edge of the sanjoaquin delta so its striper time right now havent hit the salmon in a few years yeah i know oregon has stripers around reedsport on the south fork of the umpqua & ive fished the coquille[hope i spelled it right] yeah im not gonna be in town the rest of my days but gotta endure a while longer, have friends in between roseburg & coos bay


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 22, 2010)

yea cant wait for them to fatten up some..i did a LOT of lst..this is only my second grow and i think i went a lil over board with it maybe. basically any plant that got a branch growing significantly higher then the canopy i would bend it down. i got way more bud sites but now having trouble gettin them all under the light LOL. i know this is probaly bad but i couldnt help but whipe my finger on one of the small buds and to me it smelled like a lemon cream scent..so delicious


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 23, 2010)

We used to fish for strippers all the time in the San Joaquin Delta. Good fishing there. I sure miss it.


horribleherk said:


> i live on the edge of the sanjoaquin delta so its striper time right now havent hit the salmon in a few years yeah i know oregon has stripers around reedsport on the south fork of the umpqua & ive fished the coquille[hope i spelled it right] yeah im not gonna be in town the rest of my days but gotta endure a while longer, have friends in between roseburg & coos bay





Civil.Dis0bedience said:


> yea cant wait for them to fatten up some..i did a LOT of lst..this is only my second grow and i think i went a lil over board with it maybe. basically any plant that got a branch growing significantly higher then the canopy i would bend it down. i got way more bud sites but now having trouble gettin them all under the light LOL. i know this is probaly bad but i couldnt help but whipe my finger on one of the small buds and to me it smelled like a lemon cream scent..so delicious


 Grow and learn. I have had my slh up right into the light and tried bending them from one side to the other and tie it low. UGH. However at the 6-7 week of flowering I love to roll a fattie up ( using cured bud) and wipe it across the buds one time. Makes the smell of the joint and flavor intense.


----------



## Astaldoath (Oct 23, 2010)

Where do you recommend getting SLH from? Any specific seed shop online?


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 23, 2010)

Astaldoath said:


> Where do you recommend getting SLH from? Any specific seed shop online?



i got mine from attitude seeds


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 24, 2010)

I prefer THE ATTITUDE SEED BANK / Green house seeds.


Astaldoath said:


> Where do you recommend getting SLH from? Any specific seed shop online?


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 24, 2010)

i'm thinking she's gonna be a monster  5 days into 12/12


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Las Fingerz~ Wow that looks really thick. Nice veg job.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 24, 2010)

I just started 3 new slh beans~ WOOT


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 25, 2010)

after growing the plant more than once do you still think its the best "up/soaring/giggly" high cut at 9 weeks?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 25, 2010)

I thought I liked it more at 9 weeks than 10 weeks. I did not clone that plant and have since planted another seed, cloned and harvested mother. This one did not turn out so well and is being phased out. I have 2 new slh sprouted now and are ready to grow up ( babies).


Civil.Dis0bedience said:


> after growing the plant more than once do you still think its the best "up/soaring/giggly" high cut at 9 weeks?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey Golden when u pulled her at 9 or even 10 weeks, what would you say the % of white hairs was?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 25, 2010)

Maybe 20% if I remember correctly.


Ganja Geek said:


> Hey Golden when u pulled her at 9 or even 10 weeks, what would you say the % of white hairs was?


 I just harvested a LA Con (100% indica) it says it's a 55 day strain, well 69 days later I pulled it and I had no amber at all in the trichs, but powerful smoke.


----------



## jemstone (Oct 26, 2010)

What a story my Lemon Haze has a long story. First started with 2 clones named wonder woman, each flowered in 1 gallon bags about half full. They were so marvelous!  a giant bud on a stick and smelled like lemon zest you wanted to swim in. Got more clones of it did well with them for about a year. After the first round someone told me it was not wonder woman but Lemon Diesel! Ok I said I definitely smell the lemon but yeah ok I guess the diesel could be there, hidden deep behind all that bushy, softball size kolas! Another run goes by and some else says its lemon haze.  "Ok whatever", I say "sO i will just call it lemon because it smells like lemon and if you want to call it lemon haze then by all means please do. Hell, call it purple dick donkey fuck if you want!" 
Since I didn't know the true origin I just decided to stick with lemon haze but always refereed to it as lemon. Then someone said it was bluedream  


That is when I starting searching the internet for clues. Came across greenhouse seed co website and wow ok SLH, wow ok you got pictures. Now we r rolling boss. OMG WOW VIDEOS! Yes that wonderful smelling beautiful girl is SLH. 

I have 16 SLH left and they have been through some rough times to get to where they are now. The clones I have now came from this plant. A lonely survivor of many clones that didn't make it or got sent elsewhere. Planted in Late March/early April it kinda just hung out for a while. Summer solstice it was growing pretty good. By august still no flowers What the deal 'yo? It had droopy leaves on one side of it but not the others and it had plenty of water. Oh, maybe that big ass eucalyptus tree is blocking out the sun and the plant isn't getting enough light. So I thinned up the SLH trimmed the droopy limb side off and staked her up. Fired up the chainsaw and cut that big ass Euc down. The very next day there were popcorn sized flowers appearing all over it. Had to pull her down at least 10 days too early; coastal, rain on the way. So I tried ripening them by putting the stalks in a bucket of water under the lights inside, seemed to work ok but too many in the bucket allowed more mold to grow (_boytritis_ ewwwwwww).
And finaly I introduce to you my SLH outdoor.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 26, 2010)

If it smells like lemons and has you laughing while your toking, well I would say it is SLH. LOL Great story.


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 26, 2010)

hey golden you said your second slh wasnt as good...did it stiill turn purple though?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 26, 2010)

It did not turn purple at all. On top of that I moved into a new area and a bigger tent at the start of summer so I was trying to dial n with heat being a major factor and on top of all that .....Spider Mites where relentless. The harvest from seed turned out less than fair in taste and potency. I have 2 clones from her that are 4 weeks away from harvet and they are looking good. We shall see what happens. I will post pics soon of those two. Also I have seedlings that I just started. I am phasing out the cloned ones and starting new with the two seedlings.


Civil.Dis0bedience said:


> hey golden you said your second slh wasnt as good...did it stiill turn purple though?


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 26, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> It did not turn purple at all. On top of that I moved into a new area and a bigger tent at the start of summer so I was trying to dial n with heat being a major factor and on top of all that .....Spider Mites where relentless. The harvest from seed turned out less than fair in taste and potency. I have 2 clones from her that are 4 weeks away from harvet and they are looking good. We shall see what happens. I will post pics soon of those two. Also I have seedlings that I just started. I am phasing out the cloned ones and starting new with the two seedlings.


 cool man so do you think it was your temp issues that kept it from turning purple or just the phenotype. I got 10 of these going right now from seed and i got 75 to 80 with lights on and about 60 with the lights off..im hoping for some purple buds!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think it was more of the heat and SM issue than the pheno. Get those temos low at night and I am sure at least 4 out of 10 would be solid purple. 
Lucky grower you are to have 10 slh from seed going. If you are into sales, do not go less than 15 a gram on west coast and no less than 20 a gram on east coast.


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 26, 2010)

yea 20 gram is the USUAL price around here for GOOD weed. I could probaly go a lil higher if i wanted too..if its as good as you say it is i'll prolly sell my other strains and keep most the SLH for my personal stash  LOL


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 26, 2010)

its 3.5 into flowering and my #1 skunk and white widow buds are seriously like 5x the size allready lol


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 27, 2010)

And to think when they get into the 7th week they will fatten up. Dam thats going to be so nice buds. I do not let my SLH out the door unless it's gifted to a very close friend.


Civil.Dis0bedience said:


> its 3.5 into flowering and my #1 skunk and white widow buds are seriously like 5x the size allready lol


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 27, 2010)

hey gg-13 my stuff is doing good i have some outdoors [2-phenos] temps are dropping at night [39 last night] but purple so far isnt happening the day temps are still in the 70's this plant will be first to finish the clones are from pheno#3 &of coarse my inside grow as well but the outdoor stuff is almost there it seems purple is in & nothing else is moving around here


----------



## Cissy (Oct 27, 2010)

Civil.Dis0bedience said:


> cool man so do you think it was your temp issues that kept it from turning purple or just the phenotype. I got 10 of these going right now from seed and i got 75 to 80 with lights on and about 60 with the lights off..im hoping for some purple buds!!


Let me add to this as well, even though our good friend already replied. 

I had 4 different phenotypes. 2 were very lemony, but they were extremely thin and airy, they took longer to mature, and not even a hint of purple in them. They were potent, but not worth growing again for the reasons I just mentioned. The other 2 were both faster to finish and the buds were solid. I could tell the difference between all 4, even though 2 were similar and the other 2 were similar, but 1 stood out in a major way. 

This phenotype is simply the best I have ever seen. Purple as can be, fast to finish, the easiest I have ever trimmed, solid, caked with resin, smells good, looks good, and I have people begging me for clones. I have a 2nd generation of them about 5 weeks into flower right now and they are already caked full of resin. This pheno is so good that I am dumping some really great pheno's I have acquired of other strains (OG Kush, White Widow, and a White Berry pheno that were all loved). I simply see no reason to grow anything else. I couldn't ask for a single thing to be improved. Usually they either take too long, are a bitch to trim, yield low, look average, or leave something to be desired. but this particular phenotype was sent from the heavens. So I highly recomend that any of you trying SLH for the 1st time to keep searching for it and to not give up on the strain if you get one of the other phenotypes. They are worlds apart and hunting this one down will not leave you disppointed.


----------



## Cissy (Oct 27, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1235457View attachment 1235456View attachment 1235454View attachment 1235455hey gg-13 my stuff is doing good i have some outdoors [2-phenos] temps are dropping at night [39 last night] but purple so far isnt happening the day temps are still in the 70's this plant will be first to finish the clones are from pheno#3 &of coarse my inside grow as well but the outdoor stuff is almost there it seems purple is in & nothing else is moving around here


The purple in the above mentioned phenotype did not take a drastic change in temperature. I was not even trying and she was very noticeably purple. The other 3 phenotypes I have grown of SLH showed absolutely no sign at all of turning purple, even though I actually tried with them. So if you don't have a phenotype that is naturally purple, then lowering the temps will not make a difference. Like I said, the purple in mine is not hard to see. They are very much purple through and through. And glistening too. Just a pure joy to look at.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 29, 2010)

View attachment 1238909View attachment 1238908View attachment 1238907my indoor stuff is a different pheno than my outdoor pheno & the quality of both is very good so im happy [very happy] with the product the original 3 i cloned from i gave to a friend who just harvested & the product is gorgeous all the way around my outdoors slh is almost ready &indoors i expect in december by x-mas


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice color in there. I have 2 that getting closer but not close enough.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1238910View attachment 1238909View attachment 1238908View attachment 1238907my indoor stuff is a different pheno than my outdoor pheno & the quality of both is very good so im happy [very happy] with the product the original 3 i cloned from i gave to a friend who just harvested & the product is gorgeous all the way around my outdoors slh is almost ready &indoors i expect in december by x-mas


how many phenos are there? and could you describe them for me.. i have a slh fem. bean.. havent germed yet.. wanna know kinda what to expect..


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 30, 2010)

View attachment 1240564View attachment 1240563View attachment 1240562i have 3 [so far all are good] &there is also a purple one the 3 i have 1 is wide leaf but turns thin leafed as it gets older & the other is slender &lighter in color & the third i call #3 is a stout plant that grows fast &good size & is gonna be the parent plant of my next generation so i suggest you sprout it & see what comes up


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 30, 2010)

Horribleherk~ That set looks really great. I like them all being each one is carrying good traits, like lots of green leafs, or close nodes. Yeah that's really nice.
I have 2 babies (slh) going right now. One is taller than the other, but they have many moons to go.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 3, 2010)

View attachment 1247493View attachment 1247492View attachment 1247491theyre starting to frost-up a little bit


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 3, 2010)

They really look tight. Much better than my two scrawny bitches.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 6, 2010)

hey gg-13 does this stuff pack on weight right up to harvest ???? my buds keep swelling up & i still have a month +- to go il try to get my camera tuned in for a detailed pic im not too sharp at taking pics i tried to use my cell phone to give an idea of the bud size my outdoor plant is puny compared to my indoor stuff i think i get better pics when my light is off


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 6, 2010)

hey horribleherk when did you start flowering your indoors??...i started mine oct 1st..seems like we're close


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 6, 2010)

Mine our 2 weeks away from harvest and finally they are swelling. Yours are either on time or ahead of the game.


horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1253200View attachment 1253199View attachment 1253198hey gg-13 does this stuff pack on weight right up to harvest ???? my buds keep swelling up & i still have a month +- to go il try to get my camera tuned in for a detailed pic im not too sharp at taking pics i tried to use my cell phone to give an idea of the bud size my outdoor plant is puny compared to my indoor stuff i think i get better pics when my light is off


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok here are my two, which had a spider mite battle but still came up ok. The mother these clones came from was not stellar. I have since started 2 new seeds, oh and for the spider mite problem, I used Azatrol and mite x. Worked wonderful being the mite X kills sm and the azatrol keeps the new hatched sm from growing and repopulating.


----------



## Gamberro (Nov 9, 2010)

So based off the first page comments, I'm hoping that this is a fairly commercially viable strain? I'm looking for a heavy-hittin heavy-weight strain for ScrOG and SOG, and a good while back I was actually thinkin this, now I"m looking to buy some seeds within the week.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 9, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Ok here are my two, which had a spider mite battle but still came up ok. The mother these clones came from was not stellar. I have since started 2 new seeds, oh and for the spider mite problem, I used Azatrol and mite x. Worked wonderful being the mite X kills sm and the azatrol keeps the new hatched sm from growing and repopulating.


yeah this pheno looks more hazeyish.... looks just like the pics g.h.s. has on there site of this strain... how does this pheno smell golden? also how far along into bloom is she in the pix above? like 8-9 weeks im guessing?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 9, 2010)

View attachment 1258704View attachment 1258703View attachment 1258702hey gg-13 that looks delicious my leaves arent yellowing yet im getting ready to start the ripening feed schedule heres pics from this morning all 14 of my clones of pheno #3 took root gonna use best 12 in next grow


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's what I pulled off for my 2nd grow. Everyone I know said I was stupid for buying seeds but now there eating their words. It's all cronic but my Lemon Haze pheno is A+ outdoor! Excellent ganja! Very Lemony, very in the head. I have a cut of her indoors right now and she looks super dank. Cannabis Cup material for sure lol.

Pheno Types
Icecream Haze

































Lemon Haze













































Lemony


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah about 8 weeks now. Smells like a weird lemon.


theexpress said:


> yeah this pheno looks more hazeyish.... looks just like the pics g.h.s. has on there site of this strain... how does this pheno smell golden? also how far along into bloom is she in the pix above? like 8-9 weeks im guessing?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 9, 2010)

That l;ooks really tastie, my garden gloves are off to you!


horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1258704View attachment 1258703View attachment 1258702hey gg-13 that looks delicious my leaves arent yellowing yet im getting ready to start the ripening feed schedule heres pics from this morning all 14 of my clones of pheno #3 took root gonna use best 12 in next grow


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ganja Geek~ That looks amazing. I would love to be able to grow such beauty's like yours!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 9, 2010)

hey gg-13 i used the e&f method i usualy use & then took your topping & fe'ming advice ,so keep your gloves on you got a hand in this too!!! what you advised was dead on the money all i can say is THANKS!!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Horribleherk I am so pleased that my advice worked out for you. I got my gloves back on (thank you my friend), but also a bong awaiting your harvest!!!


horribleherk said:


> hey gg-13 i used the e&f method i usualy use & then took your topping & fe'ming advice ,so keep your gloves on you got a hand in this too!!! what you advised was dead on the money all i can say is THANKS!!!


----------



## Cissy (Nov 10, 2010)

Quick question here. Posting it here due mostly to the respect I have for GG and others who have posted in this thread. 

I burned the tops of my latest crop of SLH, which is about 45 days in bloom now. A slow burn that left the leaves on the top about half dead before i even noticed the damage. Just inexperience and trying to get the light down as close as possible. So now these burnt leaves don't allow any light whatsoever to penetrate and they are pretty much dried out, shriveled up and useless. It's just the top node and leaves on each plant, so I was thinking I might be best to chop them down at that point and allow the light to get through to the bulk of the plants. These don't have a big top bud anyway, the lower sites are just as big as the tops, so it would just be one of the many bud sites being chopped. 

I guess I answered my own question and it seems best to just take that top off and consider it a lesson in the books. But I do have another question. does burning the tops have a negative effect to the entire plant or just the buds that ended up getting fried?


----------



## mrdrywall (Nov 10, 2010)

View attachment 1260397View attachment 1260397


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 10, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Ganja Geek~ That looks amazing. I would love to be able to grow such beauty's like yours!


Naww outdoors easy, you grow like a pro bro! I am fighting spider mites off too right now. Except I'm 3 weeks from harvest and using ladybugs to wage war on the evil mites.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 10, 2010)

Cissy said:


> Quick question here. Posting it here due mostly to the respect I have for GG and others who have posted in this thread. Thank you Much!!
> 
> I burned the tops of my latest crop of SLH, seems best to just take that top off and consider it a lesson in the books. But I do have another question. does burning the tops have a negative effect to the entire plant or just the buds that ended up getting fried?


 I would not think it would have any ill effect on no other bud but the burnt one. One thing to remember is that the SLH plant will fatten up the last 2 weeks OH also she will drop many many leafs so do not take any off.


----------



## Cissy (Nov 11, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I would not think it would have any ill effect on no other bud but the burnt one. One thing to remember is that the SLH plant will fatten up the last 2 weeks OH also she will drop many many leafs so do not take any off.


I was actually raising the lights, as you suggested. and i only took off the very top that was burnt pretty badly. otherwise i never pick off any leaves. 

Didn't notice much fattening up last time during the last couple weeks, so i dont expect much this time either. maybe we just have diff phenos, but mine fatten up quite early, 5 weeks in or so, and dont really put on much weight after that. but i only grew it once, so maybe this time will be different. i will see soon enuff! they actually look done early (7 weeks in bloom as of tomorrow), hairs are all brown and curled in, full of resin, they just look done, but going to wait it out another week or two and let them turn nice and purple. 

All SLH in a SOG under a single 1k light btw


----------



## Bonzing (Nov 11, 2010)

whats up ,i got 3 SLH germinating right now , ive got 1 400watt cmh light and 1 150 watt hps light 

 ill keep posting times to times and let you all know how its going


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 11, 2010)

Cissy said:


> Di, hairs are all brown and curled in, full of resin, they just look done, but going to wait it out another week or two and let them turn nice and purple.
> All SLH in a SOG under a single 1k light btw


 I would really keep a close eye on the trichs. If all where cloudy and I saw one amber, I would pull it. There are so many different pheno's, I did not realize it until everyone started posting up. Thank you everyone!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 11, 2010)

Bonzing said:


> whats up ,i got 3 SLH germinating right now , ive got 1 400watt cmh light and 1 150 watt hps light
> 
> ill keep posting times to times and let you all know how its going


 Woot~ Keep them short as possible and they love foliage spray with kelp once a week. Well when they get about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 11, 2010)

im finally seeing purple in atleast 3 of my 10 slh. theyre 5 weeks


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thats great. Last 2 weeks bring temp down further.


Civil.Dis0bedience said:


> im finally seeing purple in atleast 3 of my 10 slh. theyre 5 weeks


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 12, 2010)

hey gg-13 i have a question do you count flower time from when you see first sign of actual bud starting or from when you cut light 12/12 they say this is a 9-10 week strain i like to start counting at the first sign of something i can call a bud start im gonna buy a magnifying scope to look at trichromes my friend has one [30 x] & the quality of his product has been better because he has a much better idea when its ready i really want this to be at its best when i harvest its looking better every day these pics are at week #4 of budding


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 12, 2010)

I always start the counting when I see the first sign of flowering. If you start counting at that point then you will have a more accurate date set. 
Did you SC or just squeeze those stems in the first pic and what do you think of the results?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 12, 2010)

i made an attempt to supercrop the taller buds to keep my canopy even it works pretty good but if you do it when the stem is too young theyll snap off if the stem is too old they try to stand back up but when its done right you get mini colas that dry into fat little nugs just dont supercrop after about the 4th beer


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 12, 2010)

LOL.... Yeah I tried the supper cropping of my slh a few grows back and no luck on keeping her low. I tried a few other strains as well (sc) I don't care for it. I prefer the FIM, also a 4 top method.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 12, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I always start the counting when I see the first sign of flowering. If you start counting at that point then you will have a more accurate date set.
> Did you SC or just squeeze those stems in the first pic and what do you think of the results?


me to!! seems like the rest the world starts count right at flip


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't know why? If it says 8 weeks flowering time, well the first 2 weeks there are no flowers lol. And most the time the plant will go 9-10 weeks of 12/12. Take a way the time it took to start and flower, well your back to 8 weeks.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 14, 2010)

that makes sense to me


----------



## tingpoon (Nov 14, 2010)

this thread always keeps me interested. good reading. i usually end up keeping my strains goin till about 10 weeks for the full maturation of the trichs and buds, unless the plant tells me otherwise.




and for a sweet smooth taste in smoke, tons of carbs at the end, like molasses. then i flush with clearex and flush with water.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 14, 2010)

I am growing organic now, and I feed 0-0-22 up to 9 days before harvest then I use molasses or Carb load (organic). Don't flush anymore, what a relief it is. Soon I will have 2 SLH harvested, not purple but the smell of lemons is strong. WOOT


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 15, 2010)

Sweet right on GG! Gonna have you some true lemon dank! So your telling me you don't flush with soil? Or are you just using full organics and don't feel the need to? Cause I'm using the Fox Farm line up and their feeding schedual says to flush three time throughout the grow. Oh and I was wounding if your 12/12 count is always longer then what the breeders say for flowering time. Because I didn't know any better and I started counting at the flip. Just thought that's what they meant... Maybe thats why most are 9 week strains...IDK?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ganja Geek ~ When I was using the whole FF line up (loved it) I would flush on the first week of 12/12 and after the clear water I would saturate each plant with FF Big Bloom. Like 1/2 cup per gallon. 
I would probably flush one more time before the last flush, which I flush very well about 9 days before harvest and my herb always burned clean and never harsh.
My Slh has been in 12/12 67 days now. It's a 70 day strain, but she is still swelling and many many white pistils.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 17, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I don't know why? If it says 8 weeks flowering time, well the first 2 weeks there are no flowers lol. And most the time the plant will go 9-10 weeks of 12/12. Take a way the time it took to start and flower, well your back to 8 weeks.


i count my flowering time from when i flip the lights, i suppose it dont really matter which way you do it so long as the trichs are the right colour and the bud looks right hahaha 






4 weeks from flipping the light to 12.12 

Fingerez


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 17, 2010)

Las~ I use the calender just as a "any day from here". I wait until I see the calyxs (bracts) swell. MMMMMmm


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah bro that works for me i call it the "second swell" then i'm starting to flush


----------



## Cissy (Nov 18, 2010)

Mine are currently at 8 weeks (measuring from the day they went into 12/12). They look done in every way, but they haven't turned purple yet. So I will give them another week. Thats what happened last time, they went from no sign of color to solid purple almost overnight. 

Got my nighttime temp set at about 63 (super low humidity during lights off as well). Think I could go with an even lower temp? Daytime temp is a constant 83 (humidity ranges from 40-60%, despite the dehumidifier constantly running). think I should go higher with this temp? lol CO2 held at a constant 1500ppm. trying to fine tune everything now.


----------



## Cissy (Nov 18, 2010)

Thinking about killing the light above them as well for this last week. I doubt they are getting any benefit from it. Have another system right next to it, so it wouldnt be totally dark.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 18, 2010)

I think the temps are great at night and yeah if there is a light that is an extra, I would shut it off now.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 18, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Ganja Geek ~ When I was using the whole FF line up (loved it) I would flush on the first week of 12/12 and after the clear water I would saturate each plant with FF Big Bloom. Like 1/2 cup per gallon.
> I would probably flush one more time before the last flush, which I flush very well about 9 days before harvest and my herb always burned clean and never harsh.
> My Slh has been in 12/12 67 days now. It's a 70 day strain, but she is still swelling and many many white pistils.


Oh ok so you flush until u see clear water running out right? Hmmm I run about 8 gallons of water through their 5 gallon buckets and it's a bitch. You think that's enough? I place them in a huge punch bowl and water until it fills up then I move em and empty it. I keep doing this until I have about 6 to 8 gallons through them. It takes forever! My SLH is a clone and she looks damn near done at 55 days (12/12). No white pistils and mostly cloudy triches, same with my Blue Hash... I have a hard time seeing a diffrence between cloudy and clear. So I always want to wait till I see some amber just to be sure.


----------



## dsnutts (Nov 18, 2010)

Ganja Geek, I love clones because they never take the full time to finish


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 18, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Oh ok so you flush until u see clear water running out right?. No white pistils and mostly cloudy triches, same with my Blue Hash... I have a hard time seeing a diffrence between cloudy and clear. So I always want to wait till I see some amber just to be sure.


 When I flushed I used the Royal flush treatment, and I try and simplify every step. What I do is use old clean milk jugs or 5 gallon water bottles from wal mart (cheap). I pour in 2-3 gallons of water, wait 20 mins then pour in another 1-3 gallons of water, wait 20 minutes then mix molasses in non chlorinated water (3 gallons) and last flush is done. I have them set in a container that will allow all water to flush through soil and into container (different sizes for small or bigger jobs) then that allows flushed water to drain out and away to my chosen location. First picture is for flushing 2 plants at one time and second pic is for flushing one plant at a time.


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 18, 2010)

Wicked thread GoldenGanj, just wondering how long you vegged your SLH to get 5+ oz. Mine are at 10 weeks right now and look a little small. Might be just next to the monster strawb haze. 

SLH @ 68 days veg


Compared to the strawberry haze


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 18, 2010)

dsnutts said:


> Ganja Geek, I love clones because they never take the full time to finish


 What really... that's hella cool!



GoldenGanja13 said:


> When I flushed I used the Royal flush treatment, and I try and simplify every step. What I do is use old clean milk jugs or 5 gallon water bottles from wal mart (cheap). I pour in 2-3 gallons of water, wait 20 mins then pour in another 1-3 gallons of water, wait 20 minutes then mix molasses in non chlorinated water (3 gallons) and last flush is done. I have them set in a container that will allow all water to flush through soil and into container (different sizes for small or bigger jobs) then that allows flushed water to drain out and away to my chosen location. First picture is for flushing 2 plants at one time and second pic is for flushing one plant at a time.


Dude that's legit! I love RIU! I'll definatly be doing somthing like that next time I flush but does your water come clean by the end and what should the PH of the runoff be? Is it normal for it to be lower then the water? Sorry for all the noob questions just woundering if anyone knows?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 18, 2010)

View attachment 1277120View attachment 1277118View attachment 1277116View attachment 1277115hey gg-13 here is recent pics im thinking 3-4 weeks untill harvest


----------



## Canibitual (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey Guys, This is the first time I'm growing this perticular strain, any idea when I should harvest? I'm figureing about 2 more weeks it should be done judgeing from the progress i'm seeing, but I'm not sure... I've got alot more bud vs. leave ratio than I'm seeing in most of your guys's pictures (more bud- less leaves) so I'm not sure how you guys are judgeing it... Can I use the tricomb method? figureing maybe 30% amber or something like that... They're still very white right now, but I'm seeing maybe 5% turning amber... color looks great...

has anyone taken a photo the day they harvested? and maybe 1 and 2 weeks earlier so I can judge the difference... 

Thanks a bunch

Canibitual


----------



## Canibitual (Nov 18, 2010)

stuff looks like Herks stuff... big nuggest the size of my cellphone, with little leave material... still not greenish like his pic though...


----------



## Dan Kone (Nov 18, 2010)

you guys talked me into it. Got some seeds


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 18, 2010)

This is the pheno I liked most from my outdoor. She's 8 weeks into 12/12 under a 1000watt. She's the best out of the six strains I'm running. Nice dence big buds covered in resin and reeking of lemon dankness.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 20, 2010)

NIce start there WOWgrow. I kept mine in veg for about 2.5-3 months. I wait until the plant matures then I wait 2-3 weeks more. SLH get her as bushy as possible, and thats easy once they mature.


WOWgrow said:


> Wicked thread GoldenGanj, just wondering how long you vegged your SLH to get 5+ oz. Mine are at 10 weeks right now and look a little small. Might be just next to the monster strawb haze.
> 
> SLH @ 68 days veg
> View attachment 1276363
> ...


----------



## str8ballin (Nov 20, 2010)

Was wondering why pollen sacks form ed in my buds, not opened just twisted????


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> What really... that's hella cool!? Is it normal for it to be lower then the water? Sorry for all the noob questions just woundering if anyone knows?


 When I was using synthetics ( FF Line up) I never worries about the run off (ph). And when it came close to the last pour of the Royal flush, the water would be much clearer. You know when you feed non organic (synthetics} the ph is adjusted for the roots to take up immediate nutrients. There is no micro life in soil to keep ph adjusted. So always set your ph to 6.5 when you feed/water. Just a thought.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 20, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1277122View attachment 1277120View attachment 1277118View attachment 1277116View attachment 1277115hey gg-13 here is recent pics im thinking 3-4 weeks untill harvest


Straight mouth watering !!!!! Thanks for the pics, way yummy....


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 20, 2010)

I wait until I start to see amber trics then I pull her. I do not like to let my slh get far from cloudy trichs. Are you talking about pistils (hairs) or tricombs (resin glands)?


Canibitual said:


> Hey Guys, This is the first time I'm growing this perticular strain, any idea when I should harvest? I'm figureing about 2 more weeks it should be done judgeing from the progress i'm seeing, but I'm not sure... I've got alot more bud vs. leave ratio than I'm seeing in most of your guys's pictures (more bud- less leaves) so I'm not sure how you guys are judgeing it... Can I use the tricomb method? figureing maybe 30% amber or something like that... They're still very white right now, but I'm seeing maybe 5% turning amber... color looks great...
> 
> has anyone taken a photo the day they harvested? and maybe 1 and 2 weeks earlier so I can judge the difference...
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 20, 2010)

str8ballin said:


> Was wondering why pollen sacks form ed in my buds, not opened just twisted????


She went Hermie on you. Just a bad/good DNA issue. Well if you don't want seeds I would wait 2 weeks at most then harvest.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey Ganja Geek, that looks great. LOL you will laugh when I post my SLH. She was a ugly mother with no flavor and low yield. Her 2 clones are 2 weeks from harvest even though they have been in 12/12 for 70 days. They still are not even close to looking like H.H. toasty looking buds or yours. 
\ I do have 2 babies (seed) in veg and they are just about to hit veg stage (woot). 
I took a a few nubs to see where the SLH was at about 7 days ago, and the high was fast (one hit) but no flavor yet (if any) and no color.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2010)

View attachment 1279737View attachment 1279736hey gg-13 im getting close to harvest i estimate around dec.7 not sure i got a 100-x magnifier but my trich's still look kind of clear but my hairs are turning red & the calyxs are swelling along with the hairs shrinking these pics were snapped this morning


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 20, 2010)

They are close. See how the leafs are turning up, thats a good sign of almost done, like any day now. Well that and you say you see her swelling up. Nicely done.


----------



## str8ballin (Nov 20, 2010)

goldenganja13 said:


> she went hermie on you. Just a bad/good dna issue. Well if you don't want seeds i would wait 2 weeks at most then harvest.


a hermie will form all over the buds not just at the base of the stem like a male???


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 20, 2010)

I see a female bud with male pollen sacs, errgo ~ self pollinating (hermie). I just harvest 2 OG #18 and one of them grew one pollen sac (that I saw) and pollinated them both. I looked it up and read that the #18 is one that hermies easy.


----------



## str8ballin (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks man, i just germed sum headband from reserva privada, got from attitude


----------



## str8ballin (Nov 20, 2010)

Headband hermies easy??, is it the heat that causes to hermie, i reached indoor from 89 to 94 degrees in the batch in question???


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 20, 2010)

I too have a headband growing. I cloned it just before she went into 12/12


str8ballin said:


> Thanks man, i just germed sum headband from reserva privada, got from attitude


----------



## str8ballin (Nov 20, 2010)

Was wondering if you can please tell me how to avoid having them turn hermie in the future, or any tips???


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 20, 2010)

OG #18 has hermie tendencies. I have not read anything negative about headband.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 20, 2010)

Make sure you have no light leaks at all, or light disruptions. Don't move them around too much. Hmmm that's about all I can say. Heat makes the bud fox tail and go airy. Also you lose potency and trichs. My grows went from average to stellar once I was able to control heat issue I had (like yours). It's all about fine tuning and improving all and any condition you can as soon as you can.


----------



## str8ballin (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks, man....


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 20, 2010)

Any time, every time.


str8ballin said:


> Thanks, man....


----------



## Canibitual (Nov 20, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I wait until I start to see amber trics then I pull her. I do not like to let my slh get far from cloudy trichs. Are you talking about pistils (hairs) or tricombs (resin glands)?


ok, so Cloudy with "some" amber tric's,

Thanks

I'll let you know how it turns out


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah you will see the bud start swelling in a few places then the whole bud starts to POP. That's about the time the trichs are ready.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 20, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> When I was using synthetics ( FF Line up) I never worries about the run off (ph). And when it came close to the last pour of the Royal flush, the water would be much clearer. You know when you feed non organic (synthetics} the ph is adjusted for the roots to take up immediate nutrients. There is no micro life in soil to keep ph adjusted. So always set your ph to 6.5 when you feed/water. Just a thought.


Sweet great info thanks man... I always PH my stuff. 



GoldenGanja13 said:


> Hey Ganja Geek, that looks great. LOL you will laugh when I post my SLH. She was a ugly mother with no flavor and low yield. Her 2 clones are 2 weeks from harvest even though they have been in 12/12 for 70 days. They still are not even close to looking like H.H. toasty looking buds or yours.
> \ I do have 2 babies (seed) in veg and they are just about to hit veg stage (woot).
> I took a a few nubs to see where the SLH was at about 7 days ago, and the high was fast (one hit) but no flavor yet (if any) and no color.


 Oh man! And thouse pics are from a week ago at 7 weeks. I took pics today (57 days) and she looks awsome. Swelling like crazy and turning purple! Any day now... Maybe you'll luck out with some bomb new pheno's. There seem to be alot of variation in this strain. I got one more seed I'll pop some day.


----------



## Cissy (Nov 21, 2010)

Pics from the ones I am about to harvest (last 4 pics). They look done, dont they? need a few more days to turn purple. last time it took them about a week to go from no color to a deep purple. 

The amount of resin on these is unparalleled. From top to bottom they are caked in it. It just glistens. This not a huge yielding pheno by any standard, but the bud is great all the way down to the bottom. even the leaves are full of resin all the way to the tips. look at the leaf in the background of the 4th pic for instance. this is what the buds looks like on all the plants. these pics were from some of the smaller plants and closer to the bottom than the top and out on the edge of a roughly 4x6 system. i'm 2short to reach to the top buds while they are still out in my garden lol 

The other 2 pics are my next crop which is 3 weeks in on 12/12. They are beautiful already. Genetic specimens. Super healthy looking and I cant wait for these to finish. This will be my last grow for a good long while. I wont need anymore for about a year now. So just thought Id share.


----------



## Cissy (Nov 21, 2010)

BTW anyone looking for a new reflector, i highly recommend the xxxtreme 8. i just got it and i can tell you that it is 10x better than any other reflector i have used. its expensive, but well worth it. its actually a behemoth. simply huge. about 4 feet long and 3 feet wide. it spreads the light perfectly over a 4x6 area (probably could cover more) and i only need to have the light mover going back and forth for about a foot for perfect coverage. if there is anything out there that is comparable, i wouldnt know what it is


----------



## str8ballin (Nov 21, 2010)

You know anything about flushing???


----------



## Cissy (Nov 21, 2010)

str8ballin said:


> You know anything about flushing???


i for one have never flushed. 

the last 2-3 weeks i no longer add nutes and just top off with water. figuring they already stored what they need. so the ppm drops a bit, but i have never bothered flushing. my system is a simple DWC setup


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ganja Geek~ Yeah my 2 babies are coming up with fatter leaves than any other SLH plant I have grown out. So there is something new already. I still have hopes that the 2 slh in bloom (75 ~12/12) will color change. I dunno I think it has maybe 10 days left. All pistils are white and trichs are clearish/cloudy. I am pushing her all the way till I see a amber trich.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Cissy your buds are truly swollen and look great !!! Yeah it must be nice to shut down and relax for a minute.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 22, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Ganja Geek~ Yeah my 2 babies are coming up with fatter leaves than any other SLH plant I have grown out. So there is something new already. I still have hopes that the 2 slh in bloom (75 ~12/12) will color change. I dunno I think it has maybe 10 days left. All pistils are white and trichs are clearish/cloudy. I am pushing her all the way till I see a amber trich.


Man I wish all breeders would tell us how much variation there was in there strains. Subcool from TGA seeds identifies and labels each pheno type. Which is hella cool... But I guess variety is the spice of life. Yeah the purple SLH is awsome! None of the outdoor mothers turned color even though it was colder outside then in my room. She's also gonna finish anyday now (9 weeks 12/12) so I really lucked out with this clone. Now I'm just waiting for a little amber trichs myself. 



GoldenGanja13 said:


> Cissy your buds are truly swollen and look great !!! Yeah it must be nice to shut down and relax for a minute.


 Man I don't think I could ever shut down. I have way more bud then I need, growings just to addictive! So many seeds to pop and not enough time! Lol


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 22, 2010)

I shut down once for 30 days. A major pain in the ass starting all over and waiting for each stage in life to get to the next. I did however grow out auto's while I started new season. That way when my autos where done, the veg went into flowering. Auto's can kick serious ass when grown proper.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 22, 2010)

i'll second that, my auto i run whilst vegging is pretty nice! having some nitrogen yellowing on my lemon, making some bat crap tea with some compost toi try to help. i find she's a hungry slag, my k-train is lookin lush compared to the lemon haze  lol hope ur good bro's?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 22, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I shut down once for 30 days. A major pain in the ass starting all over and waiting for each stage in life to get to the next. I did however grow out auto's while I started new season. That way when my autos where done, the veg went into flowering. Auto's can kick serious ass when grown proper.


 Damn I'm gonna have to wait for plants to veg. It's going to take forever. I'm going to restart from little clones and seeds to try and make some clean bug/fungus free rooms. Autos sound like an awsome idea! I would have never thought of that but don't auto have to be ran on 20 or so hours of light?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Autos sound like an awsome idea! I would have never thought of that but don't auto have to be ran on 20 or so hours of light?


 Yeah auto's are like 20/4 so they work just fine in same area even. I had my regular and auto's from seeds started same week. Grew everyone under a 8 bulb 4' T-5s (veg) until the auto's started to flower, then I just moved them over and hung a curtain (card board wrapped in panda film) between the veg lights and the 600hps I hung in same tent. Well let me tell you, this was my first experience with auto
's and I was ever so pleased with 1.5-3.0 oz per auto. And that was organic.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 22, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Yeah auto's are like 20/4 so they work just fine in same area even. I had my regular and auto's from seeds started same week. Grew everyone under a 8 bulb 4' T-5s (veg) until the auto's started to flower, then I just moved them over and hung a curtain (card board wrapped in panda film) between the veg lights and the 600hps I hung in same tent. Well let me tell you, this was my first experience with auto
> 's and I was ever so pleased with 1.5-3.0 oz per auto. And that was organic.


how did your autos smoke?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 22, 2010)

They where really good and flavorful. I tried it out on friends and they thought it was really good mids.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok here are my 2 SLH that are just about done. They have been in for 77 days now and the trichs are just thick and thicker each day, just sticky sticky. Lost a lot of leaves and still no amber trichs. Buds are really swelling up almost to peak. Bad pictures, but here they are in the very back under a 400hps cool tube.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 23, 2010)

looking sweet over there bro


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 23, 2010)

Here are my new SLH. one is shorter node than the other.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> They where really good and flavorful. I tried it out on friends and they thought it was really good mids.


and how your friends felt is how i felt when i smoked the diesel ryder... smelled bomb... look crazy all kiey and purpleish. but it tasted like hemp to me and the high was weak and went away fast


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 23, 2010)

The auto's I had was Red Dwarf and Double Diesel Ryder. The taste was good, not strong, the high was good and went for 1-1.5 hrs. the Red Dwarf was much better.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> The auto's I had was Red Dwarf and Double Diesel Ryder. The taste was good, not strong, the high was good and went for 1-1.5 hrs. the Red Dwarf was much better.


damn.... the diesel ryders gave me a mild sativa head high for 15 min.... ive herd ok things about the white and red dwarf...


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 23, 2010)

Try growing Organic.


theexpress said:


> damn.... the diesel ryders gave me a mild sativa head high for 15 min.... ive herd ok things about the white and red dwarf...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Try growing Organic.


they were grown in black gold soil/30% perlite and earth juic nutes.... i didnt grow them tho


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 23, 2010)

If nothing else, they are good for hash.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 23, 2010)

@ GG13- Right on bro looks tight. So did you make the two spaces light proof or did the autos light hit ur vegging plants? If you have to seperate the light then why not just flower some small plants? Sorry guess I need to read up on them. Your plants look awsome! That tent looks huge! How big is that thing? If I had to use one room I'd deffinatly grab one of thouse up.


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 23, 2010)

ughh almost on week 9 of flower for half my plants, and week 5 of my other half and i just spotted a pretty bad spidermite problem. not on my superlemon haze..but stilll . i ordered lady bugs i gave them a soap spray and im waiting to see how it worked. you know any other tricks golden?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 23, 2010)

Lady bugs are good in veg only for a short time. So is predator mites. The only solution us to kill now. 2 ways one is chems and the other is organic. Now the SLH is a spider mite attractent so look closer on those. Ok stay away from neem oil and pyrethins, to close to harvest. I have tried so many products and this (besides pyrethins) is what I love, love I say~ Azatrol and Organacide. The Organicide can be used to kill mites and the Azatrol will stop them from reproducing/eggs will not get past baby stage if the organicide does not kill them first.


Civil.Dis0bedience said:


> ughh almost on week 9 of flower for half my plants, and week 5 of my other half and i just spotted a pretty bad spidermite problem. not on my superlemon haze..but stilll . i ordered lady bugs i gave them a soap spray and im waiting to see how it worked. you know any other tricks golden?


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 23, 2010)

i was about to pick up some sns 217 tomorow..supposely it is 100 percent rosemary extract..will that harm my plants so close to harvest?..also i was JUST about to use this insecticidal soap i found in my shed made by shultz...do you think its a bad idea to use that right now so close to harvest?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 23, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> @ GG13- Right on bro looks tight. So did you make the two spaces light proof or did the autos light hit ur vegging plants? If you have to seperate the light then why not just flower some small plants? Sorry guess I need to read up on them. Your plants look awsome! That tent looks huge! How big is that thing? If I had to use one room I'd deffinatly grab one of thouse up.


 The tent is a 4x4x7 and what I did was hung a wall up from t-5s down. So no hps light could touch vegers. Perfect for starting new plants and auto's at same time. Keeping auto's under t5 until flowering so you get maximum veg.


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 23, 2010)

ah sorry but..also why are lady bugs not so good during flowering?? i was planning on using them last after whatever sprays i use


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 23, 2010)

Civil.Dis0bedience said:


> i was about to pick up some sns 217 tomorow..supposely it is 100 percent rosemary extract..will that harm my plants so close to harvest?..also i was JUST about to use this insecticidal soap i found in my shed made by shultz...do you think its a bad idea to use that right now so close to harvest?


I would not use anythng but organic solution that says safe to harvest in 24 hrs. As for the rosemary? If it slows them down, well thats a start. But remember SM will come back with a vegence of you do not kill all. So spray x3 or x4 I spray, wait 3-4 days spray again then wait 5 days and last spray.


----------



## rocky10 (Nov 23, 2010)

I posted theses in another thread but these are my SLH lst'ed...5 weeks veg, 2 days flower, 400 watt hps, ff ocean forrest soil with ff nutes in 15 inch pots....there are 3 easy ryders thrown in as well


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 23, 2010)

rocky10 said:


> I posted theses in another thread but these are my SLH lst'ed...5 weeks veg, 2 days flower, 400 watt hps, ff ocean forrest soil with ff nutes in 15 inch pots....there are 3 easy ryders thrown in as well


 Your SLH looks thick ! Your in for some great smoke no doubt.


----------



## rocky10 (Nov 23, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Your SLH looks thick ! Your in for some great smoke no doubt.


Thanks man, the main stems are only about 12" long but are about 1" thick! Now the hard part waiting out that long flower


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey Rocky will you come back and let me know how many days it took them to start flowering. My personal thoughts are she was under veged (3 weeks shy) and now I wonder how long will she take to show flowers? My slh that I just sat into 12/0 took 9 days to show signs of flowering. I did a 36 hr dark period before going 12/12. that and she was cloned from a mature mother and veged hard.


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 23, 2010)

hey dude i didnt even notice you had warlock..im growing one too in my bunch..i got it as a free seed. it has such a beast branch structure short and BUSHY smells great too.


----------



## rocky10 (Nov 23, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Hey Rocky will you come back and let me know how many days it took them to start flowering. My personal thoughts are she was under veged (3 weeks shy) and now I wonder how long will she take to show flowers? My slh that I just sat into 12/0 took 9 days to show signs of flowering. I did a 36 hr dark period before going 12/12. that and she was cloned from a mature mother and veged hard.


Most def will, I would have let them go a little longer but due to space I wanted to force them in. I forgot to add, I am using MOAB as well. In my experience from the past the MOAB tended to speed things up a little. I do have a 4th that I topped and am keeping in veg to grab clones off of once she matures... This is my first time with slh and wanted to try a sog going 12/12 straight from rooted clones next. Have you heard of anyone having good results doing this?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 23, 2010)

rocky10 said:


> Have you heard of anyone having good results doing this?


 There's been numerous slh growers posting there grows in here, look back and see if one catches your eye. I know my mind has been opened up to new ideas.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm using ladybugs to battle Spider Mites during flowering and they seem to be helping alot. Not gonna get rid of them but it's deffinatly stoping or slowing them down. I think introducing the ladybugs may have saved my whole crop and I didn't spray my buds with anything. 
GG13- Have you ever had any negative side affects from spraying during flowering? Any mold, or aftertaste? I've heard of many people spray organics but it still freaks me out.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 24, 2010)

hey gg-13 im getting close the top of 1 of my buds dried out for some reason so i snipped it & at least 1 is turning purple ive started flushing as harvest is gonna be a bit sooner than i first thought


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 24, 2010)

For your own knowledge look up the life of SM and you will see how many eggs one female can lay once she turns into an adult (3 days from hatching) and then also look and see how many eggs hatch into females. Very scary stuff. Now Lady bugs I appreciate, but they can never stop or slow down Spider Mites. Lady bugs will be out numbered in days. But on to question about spraying in flowering. I spray Organicide and Azatrol (mixed) in 12/12 and I have had some plants 5 days away from harvest and others just in and some in between. To keep from mold I of course make sure the filter runs 24/7 and then my inline that takes cool air from outside of tent and across my 2 600 , well I make it where it pulls air from in tent out instead of outside of tent and across lights and out. Basically I take the hose off between the lights so it sucks air out of tent. I never have had any issues from mold or flavor issues on buds being harvested 5 days later. using azatrol and organicide at the same time.


Ganja Geek said:


> I'm using ladybugs to battle Spider Mites during flowering and they seem to be helping alot. Not gonna get rid of them but it's deffinatly stoping or slowing them down. I think introducing the ladybugs may have saved my whole crop and I didn't spray my buds with anything.
> GG13- Have you ever had any negative side affects from spraying during flowering? Any mold, or aftertaste? I've heard of many people spray organics but it still freaks me out.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 24, 2010)

That looks so tastie. I always take a small bud or even a branch when I get withing 2 weeks of harvest. Give us a pre smoke report : )


horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1286629View attachment 1286628View attachment 1286627hey gg-13 im getting close the top of 1 of my buds dried out for some reason so i snipped it & at least 1 is turning purple ive started flushing as harvest is gonna be a bit sooner than i first thought


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 24, 2010)

my lemon haze cutting came with complimentary spider mites lol


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 25, 2010)

hey gg-13 just stopped by to wish you & yours a happy thanksgiving


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours as well. Don't eat too many Ganja Goodies.


horribleherk said:


> hey gg-13 just stopped by to wish you & yours a happy thanksgiving


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 25, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> my lemon haze cutting came with complimentary spider mites lol


 They are attracted to SLH. Real Bummer


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 25, 2010)

hey bro hope ur good? we're a little nieve to thanksgiving over the pond but have a good one u guys 

sorry to bring this up again but do you count 10 weeks from the 1st signs of flowering or from the day you switch to 12.12. i'm just wondering about what u said the other day and thinking about another week or so?

edit - found this earler 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/383665-1st-grow-super-lemon-haze.html

1st timer pop by and lend some support


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 25, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> For your own knowledge look up the life of SM and you will see how many eggs one female can lay once she turns into an adult (3 days from hatching) and then also look and see how many eggs hatch into females. Very scary stuff. Now Lady bugs I appreciate, but they can never stop or slow down Spider Mites. Lady bugs will be out numbered in days. But on to question about spraying in flowering. I spray Organicide and Azatrol (mixed) in 12/12 and I have had some plants 5 days away from harvest and others just in and some in between. To keep from mold I of course make sure the filter runs 24/7 and then my inline that takes cool air from outside of tent and across my 2 600 , well I make it where it pulls air from in tent out instead of outside of tent and across lights and out. Basically I take the hose off between the lights so it sucks air out of tent. I never have had any issues from mold or flavor issues on buds being harvested 5 days later. using azatrol and organicide at the same time.


I've read alot on SM and I know their a plauge! I must have caught them early because I don't see more mites then before the bugs but they could just be evenly taking over the garden lol. They seem to like my Blue Widow plant the best so most of my attention is on her. I do release about 500 every week so my room is crawling with them. I'll deffiantly use them as a preventitive from now on just so if any mites do get in they have natural predatores. If I get another infestaion I'll probably try the predator mites or maybe spray if I can bring myself to lol. 

Happy Thanksgiving y'all


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> I've read alot on SM and I know their a plauge!. If I get another infestaion I'll probably try the predator mites or maybe spray if I can bring myself to lol.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving y'all


Yeah they are terrible and I speak so much on killing them fast because when I first started growing and caught SM I thought I had them beat after a spray or 2 with neem oil, then after a few weeks I saw spider mite web tents everywhere! Like they just came out of the blue? 
I read up on predator mites and what I learned from lots of research is that it takes them 30-45 days to get control over the spider mites. Once the SM are gone they eat each other until there are none left. Also they are expensive. So I just don't see where they would be of any help in my garden.
Happy Thanksgiving My friend


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 26, 2010)

@GG13- Yeah your right they are a little spendy.... I'm just hella paranoid about fucking up my crop ya know what I mean. I guess I'll take your word for it and I'll try spraying next time. I just better not even get bugs this time around cause I'm going the whole clean room route. Probably gonna get a lab coat and everything lol. Replace my pantyhose with a true hepa-filter lol! I just know SM creep me out and piss me off enough to do anything. Thanks for all the knowledge man. I'd rep ya but I have to whore it out some more. You ever have to deal with Powdery Mildew? I got that problem too.


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 26, 2010)

this is turning out to be a nightmare!! so last night i sprayed my infested plants with a light mist to try to slow down the spidermites till i got to the store today. the only places i could get was lowes and home depot. neither sell anything with neem oil in it and obviously didnt have organozide and they didnt even have the damn no pest strips!! so now im shit out of luck again tonight..idk what to do really...do you think the rubbing alcohol water mix will be safe this far into flowering?? again...im half way through week 8? what would you do if you were me? i allready took out the worst plants and stuck them in another room. but last night i seen eggs on my other plants. My 1,500 lady bugs came in the mail today..but im thinkin i shouldnt let these loose untill i spray and everything right? i should i just let them go now?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 26, 2010)

Shit bro that sucks. If you can't find any organic sprays then I'd probably wait until you could but from what I read your ladybugs can be effected by anything you spray from up to a week before releasing them.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> ose with a true hepa-filter lol! I just know SM creep me out and piss me off enough to do anything. Thanks for all the knowledge man. I'd rep ya but I have to whore it out some more. You ever have to deal with Powdery Mildew? I got that problem too.


I have not experienced a serious problem with PM. Once I had a small amount on bottom meristem si I sprayed with water/baking soda. It worked, but it was a very small amount. If I had a serious problem I would go out and buy some sulfer? I think that is the stuff you light and allow to smoke out room. What ever it is I would ask the hydro shop before buying lol.


----------



## genuity (Nov 26, 2010)

hope you had a good thanksgiveing day GG.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Civil.Dis0bedience said:


> again...im half way through week 8? what would you do if you were me? i allready took out the worst plants and stuck them in another room. but last night i seen eggs on my other plants. My 1,500 lady bugs came in the mail today..but im thinkin i shouldnt let these loose untill i spray and everything right? i should i just let them go now?


 I would not allow lady bugs out yet, I would fridge them for now. I would buy a pyrethins bomb or go to a wal mart and look at every garden safe product they have and find something that has Pyrethins or Neem in it. Just read everything and get to spraying . Organicide is great stuff and Azatrol mixed with it is best in my garden. But get your ass to wal mart and start reading ingredients. Or how about any regular plant shop (nursery). they will have something.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 26, 2010)

genuity said:


> hope you had a good thanksgiveing day GG.


My Thanksgiving was wonderful, now on to the TG I really enjoy (Saturday) It's the Thanks giving of Harvest. We have a few growers over, throw down a pot luck and sample each others harvest~WOOT

How was yours Genuity?


----------



## genuity (Nov 26, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> My Thanksgiving was wonderful, now on to the TG I really enjoy (Saturday) It's the Thanks giving of Harvest. We have a few growers over, throw down a pot luck and sample each others harvest~WOOT
> 
> How was yours Genuity?


it was real good,got to see family i have not seen in forever.
now that TG sounds like a day/night event i would enjoy.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Well you are close by, being your location is "in the soil".


genuity said:


> it was real good,got to see family i have not seen in forever.
> now that TG sounds like a day/night event i would enjoy.


----------



## rocky10 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey Goldenganja, ask and you shall recieve....its day 5 and I have preflowers on 2 out of 3. It only took 5 days from making the 12/12 switch. Ill post some updated pictures soon. I also did some more tie downs to spread things out a bit.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 27, 2010)

Rocky10 Hey thats great. My guess is that you waited until plant was mature before you went 12/12. It normally takes me 9 days to get one to flower. Good for you!!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 27, 2010)

Well My SLH is about 5 feet tall and just completed day 81 (12/12) Still cookin. Looked at the trichs and I see not one amber. I shall wait and see how long she wants to go.


----------



## D.Aris (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice job man, i've learned a lot from this

Can i make some questions, on your thread, about topping SLH?
I've Posted a new but no reply. 
Thread title: I need Help with SLH

Tnx


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2010)

hows the tolerence build up to the slh?


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 27, 2010)

hey guys and girls,






40 days of 12.12. the yellowing has stopped and green slowly coming back from the middle of the leaves at last. been feeding her 2.4 ec (a mix of compost tea bat crap and formulex) which i've never done before, took her to 2.0 last time lol


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 27, 2010)

D.Aris said:


> Nice job man, i've learned a lot from this
> 
> Can i make some questions, on your thread, about topping SLH?
> I've Posted a new but no reply.
> ...


My threads are always open, post up, get your answers.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 27, 2010)

Topping SLH, well I have used a 4 top method and it worked just fine, but after that I think you need to fim or super crop, which ever you prefer. and keep on her until you go 12/12. After the stretch (2 weeks) take off all the thin crappy branches at bottom.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 27, 2010)

hey gg-13 i harvested 1 of my plants today & in the next week expect to harvest the others i bought a 100-x magnafier & pulling when about 50/50 clear/milky im gonna let some get a little amber too


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 27, 2010)

View attachment 1292175View attachment 1292173 Las Fingerez~ WOW that is so full and close nodes. I am hopping one of SLH from seed do as well or at least close to what you have growing.
Below pics are Slh up front 2nd from left and very rear under a 400 hps cool tube


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 28, 2010)

i dont doubt u compadre, i've seen ur grows 

thanks, havent posted for a while since the yellowing started. just poked my head in the tent and its more of an improvement than last night. i'll be back in a few days with some more pics. there are some close ups over at my thread. 

i used the mh for just under a week for the 1st week 12.12, i'm sure that helped with the node spacing. last week it smelt of lemon sherbert this week the hazey smell is starting to push through, a really nice smell.

regards yellowing, i'm not sure if its the calcium being sucked up by the coco or a nitrogen diff, either way i've had enough of coco for the time being. back to dirt for another round, then gonna unleash my hydro bubbler on the lemons


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah MH for the first 2 weeks...Hmmmm


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2010)

View attachment 1293895View attachment 1293894hey gg-13 i found some mold so i chopped today gonna have to work on heat & ventilation got purple too


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 28, 2010)

DAm that is fat. How much mold? I always and cautious when it comes to large colas. I once had a 1 oz cola off a auto,well once it dried I was stoked until I found the mold in the middle. I start backing off the water when I get close to harvest,lesson learned.


----------



## ABM2010 (Nov 29, 2010)

man this page is lookin good,nice work on the super lemons

rep to u all:
las fingerez
goldenganj
horribleherk


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 29, 2010)

When your ready ABM toss in your pics and 2 cents.


----------



## ABM2010 (Nov 29, 2010)

dont think i'l be ready to show pics off for a few weeks,ive got 1 haze out of 3 left
just germinated my last seed so 2 haze left and 4 kush
haze is growing very slow


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 29, 2010)

Most plants grow slow until they get into veg stage, then they grow a little faster, then when they mature in veg, thats when they kick ass and fill out. Try and wait until you get them kicking ass before going 12/12. Feel free to posting a link so others can see your SLH.


ABM2010 said:


> dont think i'l be ready to show pics off for a few weeks,ive got 1 haze out of 3 left
> just germinated my last seed so 2 haze left and 4 kush
> haze is growing very slow


----------



## ABM2010 (Nov 29, 2010)

well what i was thinkin was vegging for long as possible till it gets to about 1.5ft-2ft then takin a cutting from each plant and mark them so i know wich cutting came from what plant
flower them all and see wot the best pheno is then i will just keep the good pheno going
u ever grew violator kush b4?
or have u smoked it?

heres a link to my journal people

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/383873-barneys-farm-violator-kush-greenhouse.html


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 29, 2010)

Great Idea on a long veg and then marking your clones, but remember to harvest and smoke before you make up your mind on which plant is better. There are many factors, like yield, taste, density, color, potency.
Violater Kush, yeah grew it. Big ass buds got like 6-7 oz per plant (2). Here are some photos.


----------



## ABM2010 (Nov 29, 2010)

man they r some bigg ass buds,i would rep u but i cant lol
yuve got so much good stuff
yer im gonna keep the clones i take and start them as mothers up untill i finished the rest of the plants and smoke them
is it any good?
with 22%thc im thinkin its got to be potent,but ive heard people say its nothink special
obv depends how its grown,but would u say its well worth growing?
i dont really care,just an experminent

hey ganj have u got any pics of the kush when it was finished?
would love to see a pic


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 30, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> hey guys and girls,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3days later....






i had 2 move the light to get a good shot, thats the light shining at the front. impressed with the power of the tea.

sweeeeeeet


----------



## rocky10 (Nov 30, 2010)

Heres an update, nothing to exciting....still have a while to go but first week of flower down!


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 30, 2010)

rocky10 said:


> Heres an update, nothing to exciting....still have a while to go but first week of flower down!


nice bro cant wait for the fun 2 start. some big fan leaves u got on them


----------



## rocky10 (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah man I cant wait either...they showed preflowers pretty quickly, now that long wait...there are some huge fan leaves but they are just a pain in the ass....ive had to tie so many down just to keep light in....it seems like every other day I am re-adjusting all the branches


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 30, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> 3days later....
> i had 2 move the light to get a good shot, thats the light shining at the front. impressed with the power of the tea.
> 
> sweeeeeeet


Do tell how do YOU make your tea? 



rocky10 said:


> Heres an update, nothing to exciting....still have a while to go but first week of flower down!


 Rocky buy a small fan and sit the fan in or again'st the reflectors hole ( the one we see) and have it pulling air out and away from bulb. You would be amazed what a little cooling can do.


----------



## rocky10 (Nov 30, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Do tell how do YOU make your tea?
> 
> Rocky buy a small fan and sit the fan in or again'st the reflectors hole ( the one we see) and have it pulling air out and away from bulb. You would be amazed what a little cooling can do.


I have a occelating fan on them....I have thought about putting a fan on just so I can put a filter on it but the temp at the plants is only 72 degrees...The room stays pretty cool this time of year...Im almost worried it will be too cold with one. I do need to invest in one though, especially for odor control. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## MasterHemp (Nov 30, 2010)

Does anyones slh turn purple mid-way through flowering? the reason i ask is because i have 2 slh plants and one of them is turning purple!


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 30, 2010)

i was just reading quick before bed, quite high so please ask if its not clear  (blue cheese) but seems as u asked so nice 

get some old cotton rags, like a pillow case that ur not gonna use any more. put some of ur finest compost mix inside, i use 3-4 handful's for 5L water(aprox 1 gallon) and heaped table spoon of bat crap. tie some string around the bag to stop the bits coming out. i have a fish tank air pump with a air stone in the bucket, i think regular stirring would do it.

leave for 24 hours stirring every couple of hours. i also add a small amount of cannazyme but you could use any zyme based product, i'm sure it would work. this helps the nutes break down into stuff the plant can use, i think. not even sure this is necessary i just have some laying around i dont want to waste.

http://www.growell.co.uk/g/159/Bio-Bizz-All-Mix-Soil.html
thats what i use, also coz its at hand 

edit - water


----------



## rocky10 (Nov 30, 2010)

MasterHemp said:


> Does anyones slh turn purple mid-way through flowering? the reason i ask is because i have 2 slh plants and one of them is turning purple!


There are a couple posts about that in this thread...its a lot to look through but what I read is drop in temps can cause that.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 30, 2010)

MasterHemp said:


> Does anyones slh turn purple mid-way through flowering? the reason i ask is because i have 2 slh plants and one of them is turning purple!


yeah mine did at the end! are ur temps dropping at night?


----------



## MasterHemp (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah the temps do drop at night but it doesn't get too cold, the temperature with the lights on is between 75-80F and with lights off it's between 65-75F do you think this would be causing it?


----------



## dsnutts (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes some pheonos of SLH will turn purple if the temps get a little low. I really hope you took a clone or two of that one friend! I have been trying for over a year to find one!


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 3, 2010)

okay golden - i'm going to assume you didn't harvest your SLH, or you would have told us.....?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have her in the dark now ( 29 hrs ). I need lots of coffee, a shower, music, positive vibes and some hash. Once all that is in play I am going to harvest them both. It's been like 87 days of 12/12. Pistils are still white for the most part, and there is no amber trich ( don't want any ). Mainly cloudy with a few clear. 
I will post pics soon soon, but until then I will post pics of the two new SLH~


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 4, 2010)

Here are my 2 new SLH from seed. The one on left has a much better growth pattern so far. She grew out instead of up, and then yesterday I took the 4 branches that where going up and lst them. Her sister is going up so I am fiming her to keep her down.


----------



## ABM2010 (Dec 4, 2010)

lookin nice ganj,nice n bushy just how u want them
how long did they take frm seed
my SLH is growing to slow
decent job mate nice 1
rep to u


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 4, 2010)

View attachment 1304887That's probably 3-4 weeks now I think. I don't mark up my calender like I used too LOL.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 4, 2010)

View attachment 1304940View attachment 1304942View attachment 1304941View attachment 1304943View attachment 1304944Ok here are the Two SLH I am harvesting today. These came from a crappie mother, and I just wanted to see if I could do a little better before starting new seeds. Well I have improved but very little. There is a slight lemon scent, no color, but much more trichs than mother. So I am pleased that I did not give up and fought and won a small battle for the better.


----------



## ABM2010 (Dec 4, 2010)

its ashame that greenhouse r dishing out these daft phenos,doesnt look to good ganj
i will go ape shit if i get hermies or bad phenos


----------



## weeduk420 (Dec 4, 2010)

this stuff is the best man hits you strate away mmm taste great tooo pickd some up tday.


----------



## ford442 (Dec 4, 2010)

SLH was just about the best of the strains i tried this year - it is a decent producer, but the taste is incredible and i almost find it too strong as far as potency.. the first time i smoked it i was hearing phantom telephones ringing downstairs.. heh.. it is a powerful confusing stone - it makes your stomach start to feel warm and churn around.. i will for sure be purchasing more in the spring..!


----------



## Love2Smoke85 (Dec 4, 2010)

Here is my SLH, I will start flushing in about a week.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 4, 2010)

Now thats some Sticky SLH.


Love2Smoke85 said:


> Here is my SLH, I will start flushing in about a week.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 4, 2010)

ABM2010 said:


> its ashame that greenhouse r dishing out these daft phenos,doesnt look to good ganj
> i will go ape shit if i get hermies or bad phenos


 Everyone gets a bad pheno every once in awhile. Just have to weed them out. This one has one last clone in 12/12. I have since started 2 new seeds looking for another purple.


----------



## ABM2010 (Dec 4, 2010)

good luck to u


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 4, 2010)

Here they are. Easy harvest. Less than 3 hours with Larry Tricnome's help.


----------



## TheOrganic (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice and frosty! Larry does good work! 
My sage topped herself.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 4, 2010)

Again I must thank Larry for the help


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 4, 2010)

What..... Really ?


TheOrganic said:


> Nice and frosty! Larry does good work!
> My sage topped herself.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 4, 2010)

nice golden - can't wait to hear the weight!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm thinking 3+ per plant. The last 2 weeks they really swelled up and finally started to get triched out.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 4, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I'm thinking 3+ per plant. The last 2 weeks they really swelled up and finally started to get triched out.


very cool!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone? 

My cut/clone grown by a friend


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 6, 2010)

Damn Golden u grow some tall looking plants! Badass buds bro, respect.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll hit that, anytime!


las fingerez said:


> Anyone?
> 
> My cut/clone grown by a friend


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ganja Geek~ Started 2 new seeds and trying my best to keep them under 4'. So far so good in veg. Keeping 1 very low and fat. Her sister needs some training but I am on a mission.


Ganja Geek said:


> Damn Golden u grow some tall looking plants! Badass buds bro, respect.


----------



## weeduk420 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nicest stuff ever tru dat man one hit goes straight to the head taste so nice and lemony too


----------



## cowboylogic (Dec 6, 2010)

Supersize Beautiful as always GG. Well done.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 6, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Ganja Geek~ Started 2 new seeds and trying my best to keep them under 4'. So far so good in veg. Keeping 1 very low and fat. Her sister needs some training but I am on a mission.


Sweet hope you get that purple lemon pheno your looking for. Are you gonna keep her around if you do or do you not keep mother plants? Either way I can't wait to see what ya get next. 



weeduk420 said:


> Nicest stuff ever tru dat man one hit goes straight to the head taste so nice and lemony too


 Its my headstash for the time being... Just dank stuff. She will always have a place in my garden lol.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ganja Geek~ I will be taking cuts off both mothers and running clones 3x then I will be looking for another Haze to fill her shoes.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 7, 2010)

thanks bro  need to spread it around and all that rubbish lol.

started a new thread, pop by and say hello sometime.

hope ur good? just chuffing on some lemon


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 7, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Ganja Geek~ I will be taking cuts off both mothers and running clones 3x then I will be looking for another Haze to fill her shoes.


 Right on man... So you take new cuts off ur clones before u throw them into flower right? Just wondering cause I heard cloning clones decreases potancy or messes with the genetics. If it's true I need to lean how to keep a mother plant small and healthy. My SLH is now a second gen clone and I'd like to keep her that way.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 7, 2010)

i dont keep a mother if this helps. i take a few clones before flipping to 12.12 everytime. i've suffered no loss in potency or taste in any of my strains.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 7, 2010)

There is argument that the clones have a potential down grading effect? But someone please explain to me how? I mean I would need real facts. 
 Until then I always clone from mature mothers 2 weeks before going 12/12. I wait for Mom to mature, then giver her another week, take some bottom cuts and that way she gets cleaned up as well and commence to clone. I clone the clone about the same time, then clone one more time before searching out the next new seed/strain. Why stick with one when you can indulge in hundreds 
I have a buddy that has been running Train Wreck for 10-15 years now and when he gave me a O I was like "hey thanks man", then after smoking about 1/4 of it I was like "Ehhh" it was so sweet I could not take it anymore, even though the high was good.


----------



## cowboylogic (Dec 7, 2010)

An enviromental event before or during cloning that affects a donors vigor can degrade your genetics. But as long as the plants health is maintained during the process what little drift that may occur will never be seen. And always be sure to take your clones from nice mature areas of the plant. Topping and cloning the top is a great way to carry on......Branch structure can vary a bit at times.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 7, 2010)

nice info gents


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 7, 2010)

Valuable points that I never think to mention. +reps to you sir.


cowboylogic said:


> An enviromental event before or during cloning that affects a donors vigor can degrade your genetics. But as long as the plants health is maintained during the process what little drift that may occur will never be seen. And always be sure to take your clones from nice mature areas of the plant. Topping and cloning the top is a great way to carry on......Branch structure can vary a bit at times.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 7, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> There is argument that the clones have a potential down grading effect? But someone please explain to me how? I mean I would need real facts.
> Until then I always clone from mature mothers 2 weeks before going 12/12. I wait for Mom to mature, then giver her another week, take some bottom cuts and that way she gets cleaned up as well and commence to clone. I clone the clone about the same time, then clone one more time before searching out the next new seed/strain. Why stick with one when you can indulge in hundreds
> I have a buddy that has been running Train Wreck for 10-15 years now and when he gave me a O I was like "hey thanks man", then after smoking about 1/4 of it I was like "Ehhh" it was so sweet I could not take it anymore, even though the high was good.


yes - a clone is a clone from clone that's from a clone. And NO - there's no downgrading, or degrading or loss of anything. My text book on mary jane says they did a study and cloned a mother plant 24 times... and flowered/followed her through the entire cycle, from veg to smoke, and NO loss of anything.... after the 24th clone, they stopped the study...so - make your own call.

peace.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 8, 2010)

Sweet thanks guys! I don't really have time or space to fuck with a mother plant so this helps. RIU's the shit lol!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok my 2 organic SLH are weighed. Bag on left came in at 100.5 grams, and thats with all the larger stems out. The smaller bag came in at 76 grams and that is with 3 full colas (large stems).
I hang dry for 4-5 days then I sit in large baggies for 2-3 days then jar.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 8, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Ok my 2 organic SLH are weighed. Bag on left came in at 100.5 grams, and thats with all the larger stems out. The smaller bag came in at 76 grams and that is with 3 full colas (large stems).
> I hang dry for 4-5 days then I sit in large baggies for 2-3 days then jar.


Very nice work Golden


----------



## cowboylogic (Dec 8, 2010)

Yummy looking GG. But are you sure about those weights? LOL


----------



## hempstead (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice job man. Did you test it yet? I just harvested my SLH and it looks like the same hazey pheno. Smells like lemon candy in the jars and when I tested it it has a nice lemony peppery taste on the exhale.


----------



## rocky10 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok so heres an update on my SLH, they are about 2.5 weeks into 12/12. I might be a little paranoid but I want to get a decent yield out of these three but I feel like they may be lacking something. I know they have a long flower time but looking at pictures of other peoplse slh they seem like they are budding more then these. Plants seem very healthy but I think they should be a little farther along then they are. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

400 watt hps w/2700k clfs supplemental side lighting
FF Ocean forest soil
FF Liquid Nute trio W/ Moab, and molasses
Temp 72 lights on 67 lights off 
PH 6.4


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 9, 2010)

very healthy bro. looks like u may have the more sativa dom pheno as u have long thin leaves, might take a little longer 2 flower but it will be worth it  good luck


----------



## rocky10 (Dec 9, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> very healthy bro. looks like u may have the more sativa dom pheno as u have long thin leaves, might take a little longer 2 flower but it will be worth it  good luck


Yeah I was so worried about the long flower time as much as just wanted to make sure they looked like they are on the right track. I'm still pretty new to growing and am always looking for more knowledge.....Thanks for the reply


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 9, 2010)

Cowboy Logic~ I'm thinking they should be closer to 28 oz but I did not weigh them in pots LOL.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 9, 2010)

Did a taste test here goes~ Slight lemon on inhale and pepper like exhale. Smooth and 0 expand in lungs. 2 hits and I feel better, 2 more and I start cleaning house and starting little projects. Smoke a joint with a hash line in it and ....well um, my wife and I where up till 1 am laughing and sexing it up. It was a great night. Yeah I dig it. I mean the phenos are not as good as the first slh I grew but I like the effects it has on us ( up, social, energy, horny in a fun way)


hempstead said:


> Nice job man. Did you test it yet? I just harvested my SLH and it looks like the same hazey pheno. Smells like lemon candy in the jars and when I tested it it has a nice lemony peppery taste on the exhale.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 9, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Did a taste test here goes~ Slight lemon on inhale and pepper like exhale. Smooth and 0 expand in lungs. 2 hits and I feel better, 2 more and I start cleaning house and starting little projects. Smoke a joint with a hash line in it and ....well um, my wife and I where up till 1 am laughing and sexing it up. It was a great night. Yeah I dig it. I mean the phenos are not as good as the first slh I grew but I like the effects it has on us ( up, social, energy, horny in a fun way)


Go Golden! I'm sure it weighed close to 28 ounces!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 9, 2010)

Sounds like some groovy shit man... Have fun lol.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 10, 2010)

rocky10 said:


> . Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 400 watt hps w/2700k clfs supplemental side lighting
> FF Ocean forest soil
> ...


 Rocky the ph should be set at 6.5 or even 6.6 . Better for them in flowering. FF trio is some wonderful products. Also they look there on time. Just start counting down your 70 days fromt he day they started to flower.


----------



## 420Marine (Dec 10, 2010)

There's no way I can read through a whole 51 plus page thread atm but +rep for having a great thread in my book...very cool read so far.


----------



## cowboylogic (Dec 11, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Cowboy Logic~ I'm thinking they should be closer to 28 oz but I did not weigh them in pots LOL.


You said it all there brother........


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 13, 2010)

8 weeks (56 days) 12.12


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 13, 2010)

View attachment 1323495View attachment 1323494View attachment 1323493hey gg-13 started another grow this is day #13 turned light 12/12 today


----------



## rocky10 (Dec 14, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> 8 weeks (56 days) 12.12


Awesome man Cant wait to get there...Lookin good and tasty +rep


----------



## rocky10 (Dec 14, 2010)

So everything has been going pretty good with my SLH, this is my first go round with this strain. I woke up to this huge stretch today. Its been almost 3 weeks since the switch to 12/12. Not all of my branches have done this but there are a few. My 3 questions have pretty obvious answers but I wanna ask anyway,

1. Will these gaps fill in at all? I dont think they will
2. How bad will this effect my yield
3. Is there anything I can do to prevent this from happening any more 

Thanks


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 15, 2010)

they should fill in mine filled in so much that 2 weaker ones were choked out


----------



## MasterHemp (Dec 16, 2010)

Whats up guys im in need of some input, my slh#1 and slh#2 are just at the end of week 9 (63 days) the pistils turned orange not too long ago but now there seems to be more white hairs popping up everywhere like its in another stage of bud production! is this going to push my harvest further do use reckon? 
When do you guys like to harvest to get the most out of this strain, week 9, 10 or 11? 



How long do use think i have left judging by these pics, there not the best pics but i hope they will do, cheers fellas!


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 16, 2010)

MasterHemp said:


> Whats up guys im in need of some input, my slh#1 and slh#2 are just at the end of week 9 (63 days) the pistils turned orange not too long ago but now there seems to be more white hairs popping up everywhere like its in another stage of bud production! is this going to push my harvest further do use reckon?
> When do you guys like to harvest to get the most out of this strain, week 9, 10 or 11?
> 
> View attachment 1329424View attachment 1329422View attachment 1329420View attachment 1329423View attachment 1329426View attachment 1329425
> ...


Masterhemp - everyone that I know says 70 days.... (so one more week) also Greenhouse Seeds Co. Has a great video on their website about harvesting the SLh, and waiting an extra week on the harvest.
Good luck


----------



## MasterHemp (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok cool thanks man, i've seen that video already but i've heard mixed reviews on when to harvest with this strain, week 10 or 11 is what i had in mind, i'll see how this week goes, cheers mate


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 17, 2010)

hey masterhemp thats some frost s++t lol, pukka mate  i took my lemons to 73 days last time but wanna take it some more this time... it can go the distance


----------



## Slurpy (Dec 18, 2010)

I've tried growing SLH twice. First time she hermied on me and 2nd time i harvested way to early and stunted it by a few mistakes. 

Might start SLH and Seedism's Diesel both fem since they both take around 10 weeks in flower. Anyone got any tips on SLH as far as nute intake? I don't know how i stressed it to hermi before or if it was genetics.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 18, 2010)

Slurpy said:


> I've tried growing SLH twice. First time she hermied on me and 2nd time i harvested way to early and stunted it by a few mistakes.
> 
> Might start SLH and Seedism's Diesel both fem since they both take around 10 weeks in flower. Anyone got any tips on SLH as far as nute intake? I don't know how i stressed it to hermi before or if it was genetics.


slurpy-34 days in veg and still not at full strength.... SLH is sensitive....loves the FIM but not nutes.


----------



## MasterHemp (Dec 21, 2010)

PUMP! 

For those SLH lovers that are nearing harvest and want some container labels come and get em
https://www.rollitup.org/groups/super-lemon-haze-growers-unite-d1583-super-lemon-haze-container-labels.html
That one is not mine, i'll get more on there very soon, i'll have a go at some of my own designs aswell, any of you guys got a nice label design to share?


----------



## TheOrganic (Dec 23, 2010)

I like your curing method Ganja pretty much the same as mine with my outdoor(and it tasted nice). Did you give less water towards harvest? I couldn't water mine too much cause it was so cold and they dried so much faster than my indoor. I hung my indoor for 1-2weeks then went straight 2 jar and was still moist, lil greasy. I guess it prob needed too dry more. First time curing then and I think letting them dry out a little helps before harvest does that make sense?


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 25, 2010)

GG where are you?????????????????


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 25, 2010)

yeah was thinking that last night  hope ur good bro?

happy christmas from the uk to everyone that visits this thread, hope u and ur family have a good one.

Las


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 25, 2010)

what is irie


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 25, 2010)

hey gg-13 a merry christmas to you & yours


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 25, 2010)

GG13-merry christmas.... hope ur free and everything is okay.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 26, 2010)

Don't freak guys it's the holidays and dudes prob busy. Atleast I hope so... Marry X-mas all!


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 26, 2010)

dababydroman said:


> what is irie


It's Jamaican for "Google it".


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 26, 2010)

ohh greaat


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 26, 2010)

why the fuck would i google it


----------



## i8urbabi (Dec 28, 2010)

hey gg13, im gettin to that point again with my SLH.. almost harvest  Was curious if youd be willing to take a look and tell me how they are doing. I remember much earlier in your thread we talked about yours and getting some color, i wanted to get that color you did so i followed your steps. Look what you made me do! I did make a post in the newb section for help, but i was lookin specially for your input since you have good knowledge with this specific strain.

View attachment 1349526View attachment 1349527View attachment 1349528View attachment 1349535


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 28, 2010)

hey bro gg13 hasnt been around for few weeks  looking amazing there bro, beautiful colours, looking nearly done to me bro


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 28, 2010)

love that color & the fat leaves as well the pheno im now growing starts as wide leaf as well


----------



## i8urbabi (Dec 28, 2010)

ive been away myself but darn he had been growing SLH for quite a few rounds i believe. But i still appreciate everyone elses inputs! thankss


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 28, 2010)

@i8urbabi~ Beautiful... just beautiful! I agree looking mighty close...


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 28, 2010)

dababydroman said:


> what is irie





dababydroman said:


> why the fuck would i google it



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=jamaica+irie+definition

please keep good vibes on this thread


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 29, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=jamaica+irie+definition
> 
> please keep good vibes on this thread


Yes LAS - they must keep good vibes on this thread..... GG13 hasn't checked/posted in about 2 1/2 weeks. I hope he has his freedom - but he should because he's a medical grower.... but I don't know, and it's not like him not to help everyone.... so I don't get it - but am hoping for the best.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah he's a regular... Wounder what's up?


----------



## cowboylogic (Dec 29, 2010)

GG and Larry will be back after the holidays...........


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 29, 2010)

cowboylogic said:


> GG and Larry will be back after the holidays...........


Cowboylogic - please tell me you have first hand knowledge of this....... please


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 29, 2010)

sweet glad on that news  i love this thread, one of my faves on here very helpful and friendly, bar the odd troll lol


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 29, 2010)

Ha I knew it! Lol


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 31, 2010)

happy new year to all on this thread, hope u have great nights 

all the best for 2011


----------



## jewgrow (Jan 2, 2011)

these were taken two days ago 7 1/2 weeks into flowering, also i apologize about the quality, these were taken with an iphone


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 2, 2011)

Lemon Before the chop, some slight purpling going on, my temps have not been low at night around 18-20oC






never seen the dry box so full. only ever about 3/4 full 


76 days 12.12 

Las


----------



## tingpoon (Jan 2, 2011)

wow really awesome.




those branches are gorgeous!


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 2, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> Lemon Before the chop, some slight purpling going on, my temps have not been low at night around 18-20oC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW LAS - you're really after a gir's heart. Nice work mate.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks for the coments  

hope ur good kiki? gg13 where are u bro?


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 3, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thanks for the coments
> 
> hope ur good kiki? gg13 where are u bro?


I'm good LAS...and so is GG13.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 3, 2011)

how do u know mate?


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 3, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> how do u know mate?


i will PM you - hold on.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 3, 2011)

happy new year all~


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 3, 2011)

Outstanding Job Las Fingerez~ That is the best I have yet to see in growing a slh and keeping her low. Those buds are huge! Bet you get the same weight I did (or more) from my 5 footer.Keep us posted.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok Larry and I took a break and dropped out, I mean from everywhere, but we miss all of you greatly and are excited to share with you new things that we have found or are trying out. 
So SLH can be a tall one and hard to handle, but it seems Las Fingerez ( shout out ) has showed us it can be done. Myself I have been spraying them with sea kelp (strong) and I am using these metal garden circles to help guide limbs and keep them from swaying when they get over 3'. The height on the metal is 2 feet then the round top is like same in diameter? Not sure. None the less I am using them instead of using bamboo.
Now to keep them from stretching in the first 2 weeks of 12/12 I am leaving them under the T-5s (in veg) for 12 hours then putting them in the flower tent for the 12 dark. Daily work but so far it looks good.
Here are some pics of them~


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 3, 2011)

sweet bro glad 2 see u back  lovely looking lady u got there 2  

cheers for the nice comment, how much did u get of ur lady bone dry? i shall let u know my final weight in about a week or so


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 3, 2011)

Now you see that white color (spots) on leafs, well that is from a foliar spray of CO2 (calcium carbonate ~ http://www.extremepumpkinstore.com/ecom-catshow/extremegardening.html ) I sprayed this stuff under the leafs and 7 hours later I went back and POW~ they where looking there best, EVER ! Read all about it and get it soon. Also there is Azos it is awesome. After spraying Azos into soil and waiting 4-5 hours later all my leafs raised up towards the light and smiled. It was fast and lasted 2-3 weeks with one treatment. I tell you what, besides smart pots these two products are major finds in my garden. Waste no time and start reading about these 2 products.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 3, 2011)

Bone dry I got just over 3 oz.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 3, 2011)

I know I am all about SLH, but I must show you all what these new products I am using have done for me, well that and Smart Pots. These first three pictures are Sour Kush clones from Mother in flower (pic included). Smart Pots kept them short and allowed me to easy lst and remove when needed. The CO2 and Azos made them veg out and node up. I even sprayed my flowers one time and the next day they where all POPPIN. Even my OG#18 that was in week 9. The buds did not swell yet so I gave a quick spray of CO2 and the next day there was swelling.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 3, 2011)

Excellent looking plants yall! glade your back Golden nice start on that SLH. Right on track with Las stocky girl.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 3, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Ok Larry and I took a break and dropped out, I mean from everywhere, but we miss all of you greatly and are excited to share with you new things that we have found or are trying out.
> So SLH can be a tall one and hard to handle, but it seems Las Fingerez ( shout out ) has showed us it can be done. Myself I have been spraying them with sea kelp (strong) and I am using these metal garden circles to help guide limbs and keep them from swaying when they get over 3'. The height on the metal is 2 feet then the round top is like same in diameter? Not sure. None the less I am using them instead of using bamboo.
> Now to keep them from stretching in the first 2 weeks of 12/12 I am leaving them under the T-5s (in veg) for 12 hours then putting them in the flower tent for the 12 dark. Daily work but so far it looks good.
> Here are some pics of them~


okay GG13 - so you're flowering under T5's only for the first 2 weeks... how many T5's...? 
Where'd you get the metal circles?
What brand of sea kelp are you using?


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 3, 2011)

I am liking the smart pots would be so ideal for my height restriction. And Co2 spray that sounds like a nice way too directly give them it.
Should you still give that if you are running CO2?
I copied your post on those products and I want them thanks. And those plants looked really good and short. Awesome!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 4, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> okay GG13 - so you're flowering under T5's only for the first 2 weeks... how many T5's...?
> Where'd you get the metal circles?
> What brand of sea kelp are you using?


 I have a 4 foot 8 bulb T-5s I am using veg lights (veg room) and the SLH are slowly stretching under it during the 12 on. Those metal hoops with the squares on top where found at Home Depot (hardware store) back where they sell pots and landscaping stuff. The Sea Kelp I bought from e bay and mix it with water to create my own (pure).



TheOrganic said:


> I am liking the smart pots would be so ideal for my height restriction. And Co2 spray that sounds like a nice way too directly give them it.
> Should you still give that if you are running CO2?
> I copied your post on those products and I want them thanks. And those plants looked really good and short. Awesome!


 Smart Pots are fabulous. I take a 5 gallon and roll half of it down, then fill with soil and a plant, wait until plant reaches sides with branches and then just before going 12/12 I unroll the half and fill it up with fresh soil. That way the whole time in veg the plant thinks it only could grow wide, not tall.
I would doubt you need co2 spray if you are running co2.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 4, 2011)

Heads Up~ So I brought in my Strawberry plant from the outside (winter coming) and sat it in my veg tent. In less than 3 weeks it was so full of spider mites that it looked like they sat up tents everywhere! But no other plant in veg had a SM. All where cared for just in case, but my point is that Strawberry's attract SM like cheese and mice. Keep them far away from grow area.


----------



## Alganj (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey Ganja13!!!!
Man I really enjoyed reading this thread. I have 2 SLH going now on their 2nd week in veg. Im gonna ver the larger one as long as I need to get some clones off of her. Im going with StinkBuds perpetual setup.

Im really interested in the spray CO2 and the AZOS. Both sounds like some "extreme gardening" for sure.

Did you not notice any negative repercussions from the use of those products? Have you seen anyone else using those 2 products? They sound like brilliant products. I checked em out on that website you posted. 

Last, you said you got little over 3oz dry per plant SLH???? Thanks bud


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 4, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I have a 4 foot 8 bulb T-5s I am using veg lights (veg room) and the SLH are slowly stretching under it during the 12 on. Those metal hoops with the squares on top where found at Home Depot (hardware store) back where they sell pots and landscaping stuff. The Sea Kelp I bought from e bay and mix it with water to create my own (pure).
> 
> GG13- I got it now.... thanks for xplaining.


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey GG13 I am wondering about the co2 spray myself..I was thinking of going a little different of a route but I like the facet you can concentrate the co2 where you want to put it..I've learned control of every aspect of your grow is crucial..also what is this AZOS..def need to find out more about it.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 4, 2011)

Alganj said:


> Hey Ganja13!!!!
> Man I really enjoyed reading this thread. I have 2 SLH going now on their 2nd week in veg. Im gonna ver the larger one as long as I need to get some clones off of her. Im going with StinkBuds perpetual setup.
> 
> Im really interested in the spray CO2 and the AZOS. Both sounds like some "extreme gardening" for sure.
> ...


post your link to your grow so we can watch your SLH grow!!! don't you know were a bunch of SLH finatics over here......


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 4, 2011)

Alganj said:


> Hey Ganja13!!!!
> Man I really enjoyed reading this thread. I have 2 SLH going now on their 2nd week in veg. Im gonna ver the larger one as long as I need to get some clones off of her. Im going with StinkBuds perpetual setup.
> 
> Im really interested in the spray CO2 and the AZOS. Both sounds like some "extreme gardening" for sure.
> ...


Nothing Negative as of using co2 (cal carb) as a folair spray. Used it twice now in 3 weeks and everything is lush green or bud squirting. I have not seen anyone using these products yet, they are safe for organics and r a must try.



420Marine said:


> Hey GG13 I am wondering about the co2 spray myself..I was thinking of going a little different of a route but I like the facet you can concentrate the co2 where you want to put it..I've learned control of every aspect of your grow is crucial..also what is this AZOS..def need to find out more about it.


AZOS is crazy great stuff. What it does is pulls nitrogen out of the air and then the roots can get at it. Now you have to read about it to get the facts but the skinny is~ Air holds (x) amount of nitrogen in it, Azos pulls nitrogen from air and therefore roots can have at it like never before.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 4, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Smart Pots are fabulous. I take a 5 gallon and roll half of it down, then fill with soil and a plant, wait until plant reaches sides with branches and then just before going 12/12 I unroll the half and fill it up with fresh soil. That way the whole time in veg the plant thinks it only could grow wide, not tall.
> I would doubt you need co2 spray if you are running co2.


So you just top dress the rest of the smart pot right?



GoldenGanja13 said:


> Heads Up~ So I brought in my Strawberry plant from the outside (winter coming) and sat it in my veg tent. In less than 3 weeks it was so full of spider mites that it looked like they sat up tents everywhere! But no other plant in veg had a SM. All where cared for just in case, but my point is that Strawberry's attract SM like cheese and mice. Keep them far away from grow area.


Damn that sucks bro. Which reminds me. You were right about the Lady Bugs not doing much of anything to my Spider Mite problem. After the chop I found a million SM all over the tops of the branches and the line holding them. It was insane! So apparently Lady Bugs don't do shit. IDK maybe the SM were scared of them because they didn't seem to do much damage. Lol Anyway I won't be using them anymore. Thanks for the knowledge and help buddy. 



Kiki007 said:


> post your link to your grow so we can watch your SLH grow!!! don't you know were a bunch of SLH finatics over here......


 Yep gotta love the lemons!


----------



## Alganj (Jan 4, 2011)

I need to post the link to my grow if I can figure out all the aspects of this site. Its pretty in depth with a lot of resource avenues of information. I'll get some pics up of the grow tonight.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ganja Geek ~ Yes I just add soil to top and Bobs your Uncle.

Alganja~ Post up bro, we love the SLH in here and as you can see, everyone benefits from everyones grow in one way or another.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 4, 2011)

Alganj said:


> I need to post the link to my grow if I can figure out all the aspects of this site. Its pretty in depth with a lot of resource avenues of information. I'll get some pics up of the grow tonight.


yes Alganja - we are SLH freaks around here!! Welcome.


----------



## Alganj (Jan 5, 2011)

View attachment 1364367View attachment 1364370
Super lemon haze in week 2 of veg. She is short and thick. The stalk is no shit 3/4 of an inch thick already and the plant is only about 10 inches. Ha Ha.
As I said earlier. The tips of 2 or 3 nodes worth of shutes is white. Looks almost yellowish-white now. 
2nd week of veg.
Humboldt nutrients-grow, micro, bloom, prozyme, sea-cal, white widow, flavorful. Following 3/4 strength was humboldt feeding chart calls for.
1000W MH about 32" away from the plant canopy. 
temps 72-77 day and 66-68 at night. Humidity is about 35-40% during the day, and 75% for the 5 hours of darkness
Plant has and is making great progress since I put it in Veg and started with nutes. The white/yellowish tips do not seem to bother it at all growing wise, Im just cautious right?
Any other questions of comments are appreciated. Thanks fellas.

Man I finished off a gram of Lemon Kush today. A friend gave it to me yesterday and boy was it yummy. I cant wait until that magic day when I can finally harvest something smokeable!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

nice one bro, hope u get a nice pheono. sounds like u have with the tight nodes  good luck with everything bro


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 5, 2011)

My Humidity goes from 45-55 during lights on to 65-70 lights off, so I tried blowing air around in large room where my flower tent is and no luck so then I added a small heater to room where flower tent is and turn it on when lights go off and the humidity stays just below 60 with lights off.


Alganj said:


> Super
> 
> temps 72-77 day and 66-68 at night. Humidity is about 35-40% during the day, and 75% for the 5 hours of darkness
> Plant has and is making great progress since I put it in Veg and started with nutes. The white/yellowish tips do not seem to bother it at all growing wise, Im just cautious right?
> ...


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 5, 2011)

HYGROZYME who is not using it ? Prozyme I use along with it, but people let me tell you Hygrozyme has made a big difference in my garden. It has a long shelf life, so a large bottle would be good. I do believe one should stop using it in the 6th week of flowering. I did not stop using it in the 6th week I went 8 weeks and now my OG#18 are into day 84 and are still not quite ready. Buds are starting to swell, but trichs are clear/CLOUDY/no amber. 
Point is Hygrozyme Works wonders but prolongs flowering.


----------



## Alganj (Jan 5, 2011)

Hydrozyme is for the roots right? I currently use prozyme which eats the dead roots. But back to my white tip problem... 
HELL0

WHERE IS HELP!!!! WHITE TIps!!!! See pictures above
Super lemon haze in week 2 of veg. She is short and thick. The stalk is no shit 3/4 of an inch thick already and the plant is only about 10 inches. Ha Ha.
As I said earlier. The tips of 2 or 3 nodes worth of shutes is white. Looks almost yellowish-white now. 
2nd week of veg.
Humboldt nutrients-grow, micro, bloom, prozyme, sea-cal, white widow, flavorful. Following 3/4 strength was humboldt feeding chart calls for.
1000W MH about 32" away from the plant canopy. 
temps 72-77 day and 66-68 at night. Humidity is about 35-40% during the day, and 75% for the 5 hours of darkness
Plant has and is making great progress since I put it in Veg and started with nutes. The white/yellowish tips do not seem to bother it at all growing wise, Im just cautious right?
Any other questions of comments are appreciated. Thanks fellas.

Man I finished off a gram of Lemon Kush today. A friend gave it to me yesterday and boy was it yummy. I cant wait until that magic day when I can finally harvest something smokeable!!!!!


----------



## Alganj (Jan 5, 2011)

Ive been readong about pheno. Without going into great detail bc I could just google it, what does it mean to "have a nice pheno"? thanks lol


----------



## Alganj (Jan 5, 2011)

GoldenGanja,

Hey man. We were talking about the higher humidity. I also added a heater into the room so when the lights go off, and the heater reaches 68, it goes on. However its been like 25 degrees outside and my grow is in my basement so the heater really has to work for it. My humidity stays high at night about 75% but as far as Im concerned, thats just fine. I think out in nature when it gets dark, sometimes its humid as shit outside. I figure this is like misting my plants with water, except it happens naturally and I dont have to do it. ha know.

Whats a pheno in a stoners words and how do you give someone a "rep" besides just typing "rep" into the box.. lol.. thanks


----------



## Alganj (Jan 5, 2011)

More questions......lol

How do you see when you guys go into the grow room at lights out to foliar feed or apply preventative pest control?

Do you foliar feed with nutes or just cal-mag or something for CA and MG?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

Alganj said:


> Ive been readong about pheno. Without going into great detail bc I could just google it, what does it mean to "have a nice pheno"? thanks lol


there is some "bad" pheno's out there aparently, not tight buds, not big yealders. some do better than others out of the same packet of seeds  clone ur seedlings, label them then u'll know which one to keep if u want to keep it of course



Alganj said:


> GoldenGanja,
> 
> Hey man. We were talking about the higher humidity. I also added a heater into the room so when the lights go off, and the heater reaches 68, it goes on. However its been like 25 degrees outside and my grow is in my basement so the heater really has to work for it. My humidity stays high at night about 75% but as far as Im concerned, thats just fine. I think out in nature when it gets dark, sometimes its humid as shit outside. I figure this is like misting my plants with water, except it happens naturally and I dont have to do it. ha know.
> 
> Whats a pheno in a stoners words and how do you give someone a "rep" besides just typing "rep" into the box.. lol.. thanks


see that little star? hit that leave a little comment AND UR NAME coz some people dont then u cant rep em back. oh and i never mesure my humidity but havent had any problems with mold or anything like that, yet...



Alganj said:


> More questions......lol
> 
> How do you see when you guys go into the grow room at lights out to foliar feed or apply preventative pest control?
> 
> Do you foliar feed with nutes or just cal-mag or something for CA and MG?


go in just before the lights go out to spray, my spider mite cure said at low lights so 5 mins before lights off i sprayed till the lights went off


----------



## Alganj (Jan 5, 2011)

NEED HELP

WHITE TIPS TURNING YELLOW AND SPREADING. PICS. HELP I am only running 3/4 strength nutes at about 700-1000 ppm. The plant is a month and a half old , but is only in its second week of veg under 1000W MH. Still growing, but now my SHUTES are turning yellow also. 

I hardly thing its nute burn bc the ppm is low so I think and last week during the first weeView attachment 1364985k it was higher? What else could it be?
I adjust my PH EVERY DAY to 5.8 and within the day it goes up to 6.5-7ph and I bring it back down.

HELPView attachment 1364984


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

hmmmm i'm no expert but i thought tips where the first to show when ur nutes where a bit high. just a thought but flush ur tank and use a slightly lower ec?

by shoots do u mean the new growth? mine always looks a little lime green in the middle of the new growth but it soon sorts its self out

do u let the water sit for 24 hours (at least) for the temp to rise? cooler water has a different ph to warmer water


----------



## Alganj (Jan 5, 2011)

Ive been using all distilled water so no need for sitting. I also let the water acclimate before dumping in. Maybe over nuting. I hope so, thats an easy fix.

Im just comparing the yellow/lime green new growth tops to the Super Kush I have about the same size sitting right next to it. 

I got the ppm down to 615 now. I still used 3/4 nutes yesterday when I changed the water and added some distilled. Im gonna start using tap water that has sat out for a day because all of the trace elements in it. What you think?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

ah haa thats why ur ph screems up and down all day, no buffers in the distilled water i think, may be wrong. yeah try the tap water for a few days and see if that helps?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 5, 2011)

Alganj ~ Looks like nute burn and from what I have been seeing with SLH she does not take to high nutes, more on the lower side. 
Phenos are attributes that the plant carries. Like the SLH I have in 12/12 harvesting this month, well it has bad Pheno's. The lemon smell is light, the buds are not purple (good pheno is purple) and the high is mids compared to all other SLH I have grown.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 5, 2011)

Humidity high like that in veg is ok, but in flowering is a no no. Also to see in the dark use Green CFL bulbs. And Green LED flash lights. Then you can work all night and never bother them. 
If you get spider mites, the best and I mean very best product I have ever used is Azatrol.


----------



## Alganj (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey las fingerz, 

I tried to rep you by clicking the star like you said, and it said "This post has not received any reputation. You currently have 29 reputation point(s)."

But then I repped ganja no problem. weird.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

i think u clicked on ur own star bro 


edit - yep


----------



## Alganj (Jan 5, 2011)

Golden Ganja,

What nutes do you use for your SLH grows?

So you think the SLH is sensitive to the nutes huh?

I'll keep her at 700 ppm for a week and see if I start getting anybetter.

When I first noticed my white tips, my ppm had spiked from 1000 to 1300 overnight and the water was super low. She was thirsty I guess. 
I added distilled water and brought it down to 700 where it stayed for 3 days. Last night I changed the nutes 2 days early because there was heavy sediment at the bottom of the rez. I again used 3/4 nutes and adjusted with distilled water to get to 700ppm. Although the last 3 days of lower nutes, the problem has actually seemed to get worse believe it or not. 
Is 700 pretty safe??? I mean if in 3 more days of running 700 ppm and it gets worse, do you think I should again lower nutes to 500ppm and see what happens there, or should I increase nutes. ? What ppm do you run at for your 1st-3rd weeks of VEG with you SLH??????

Thanks guys. Does this sound like a good course of action to take with the nutes?


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't grow slh but I know when I had some nute burn I pulled back dramatically and did a thorough flush. Wish I could help more with specific amounts but I run organics soil


----------



## cj7420 (Jan 5, 2011)

i went to my local dispensary and picked up some SLH and SSSDH (super silver sour diesel haze) The SLH was right on. i think one of my fav for a afternoon/ early eve smoke. one hit and i was feeling very nice. great strain!!! a must try. now the SSSDH...... ehhhh not even worth the green leaf the tric's where grown on. had a nice start with the high then it ended like 40 mins later as if i never smoked anything at all.


----------



## Cropcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

I have 2 SLH 4 weeks into flower. My first experience with it. They r both 6' tall and 4' diameter! I think the yield will be ok. LOL

View attachment 1365202


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

garden a said:


> has any1 eva used bud blood or big bud and overdrive with canna a&b and canna boost and pk 13/14 then?????????????and if so how much wud i use and when i grow in coco


nope but i'd be careful using them altogether, i burned a blue cheese with just a+b and pk  a little high on the ec. get urself a ec pen then u'll start learning how much they need and when. i'm not gonna say x.x is the best ec as different strains different techniques


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 5, 2011)

Alganj said:


> Golden Ganja,
> 
> What nutes do you use for your SLH grows?
> 
> So you think the SLH is sensitive to the nutes huh?


 I only grow organic and so I really have no idea about hydro and such. But yes I believe the SLH to be sensitive to strong nutes. Flushing and starting a lower dose is advised. 



cj7420 said:


> i went to my local dispensary and picked up some SLH and SSSDH (super silver sour diesel haze) The SLH was right on. i think one of my fav for a afternoon/ early eve smoke. one hit and i was feeling very nice. great strain!!! a must try. now the SSSDH...... ehhhh not even worth the green leaf the tric's where grown on. had a nice start with the high then it ended like 40 mins later as if i never smoked anything at all.


 Hey thanks man for the heads up on the SSSDH. I would hate to invest in seeds and time for less than top shelf.



Cropcircle said:


> I have 2 SLH 4 weeks into flower. My first experience with it. They r both 6' tall and 4' diameter! I think the yield will be ok. LOL


 You might find that the SLH is a beast first time around, gets easier to grow the more you grow lol. I am finally getting them down to the shorter side, even with the long veg I enjoy giving them.


----------



## Alganj (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome Thanks Ganja......

Are yours short and bushy too? Do you, or have you topped them?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 5, 2011)

Heres some better pics of my SLH with my camera. The Iphone just dosnt show the resin. What ya think of that purple Golden?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 5, 2011)

Alganj said:


> Awesome Thanks Ganja......
> 
> Are yours short and bushy too? Do you, or have you topped them?


 Mine are 26-30" above soil and Fimmed out so I have about 20 tops per plant. And they are about 18-20" in diameter.
I am a Fim guy from the gate. Tried every technique I have read about 2+ times to really be fair about it and I stay with the Fim above all. Of course I use other methods along with it, but Uncle Bens 4 top or Fim from seed.....FIM



Ganja Geek said:


> Heres some better pics of my SLH with my camera. The Iphone just dosnt show the resin. What ya think of that purple Golden?
> ]


 Ok first off Ganja Geek I have a rather large erection. That purple makes me think you are about to embark on a giggle journey, full of social activities, and smiles. I do believe that you GG will have above top shelf SLH.
+reps from my heart GG.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 5, 2011)

Lol thanks man... Yeah it's in the curing stages now but it's already some of the best herb I've ever smoked. The look, smell and insane lemon taste is a must. This pheno will be in my garden forever!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 6, 2011)

Amen Brother Ganja Grower. First time I grew SLH I had the good pheneos as well and I was trippin the same. I believe SLH is the first and only (so far) strain that I have kept in my garden over the year.


Ganja Geek said:


> Lol thanks man... Yeah it's in the curing stages now but it's already some of the best herb I've ever smoked. The look, smell and insane lemon taste is a must. This pheno will be in my garden forever!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 6, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Amen Brother Ganja Grower. First time I grew SLH I had the good pheneos as well and I was trippin the same. I believe SLH is the first and only (so far) strain that I have kept in my garden over the year.



mine is gonna be dormant in veg for a few months to make room for some other strains i wanna try but then i'm jumping in with 4 scrogs like before  i dont think i'd ever get board of it


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 6, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Amen Brother Ganja Grower. First time I grew SLH I had the good pheneos as well and I was trippin the same. I believe SLH is the first and only (so far) strain that I have kept in my garden over the year.


it's funny GG because I just pulled all my clones on Christmas Eve - 5 of everything.... except the SLH, which i pulled 15!!! he he.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 6, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> mine is gonna be dormant in veg for a few months to make room for some other strains i wanna try but then i'm jumping in with 4 scrogs like before  i dont think i'd ever get board of it


 Yeah I don't think I will ever get bored with it unless there is a new strain that can make everyone who I gave slh too come back and say that they never felt so good and for so long as they did on my slh. But I would like to try SSH.



Kiki007 said:


> it's funny GG because I just pulled all my clones on Christmas Eve - 5 of everything.... except the SLH, which i pulled 15!!! he he.


 HE HE, ROFLAO that's a understatement lol. Good for you. Your going to have a smile for along time.


----------



## dsnutts (Jan 7, 2011)

Geek, man you just gave me the whole christmas morning feeling all over again with those pictures! I know i will never get to smoke any of yours but I cant wait to get a hold of mine! The excitment level has now gone through the roof! That is some good looking stuff man!!! BRAVO....


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 7, 2011)

HA HA! Right on bro thanks. You`ll find a keeper just like that. Just make sure you take clones of everything. Did you start from seed, how many?


----------



## Alganj (Jan 7, 2011)

Ganja,

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! HATS OFF TO YOU ON SLH GROW!!!!!

Im so nervous that something is gonna happen and sabatage my grow. I think I overbabied the first 2 months.

I germed 20 seeds, and only 2 SLH made it. The other one is tiny and scrawny compared to my baby mama haze.

Im all set up to flower 18 plants at once. Im building my clone and veg room now to imitate stinkbuds setup. The only difference is Im doing a DWC clone system. We will see how that works., I just cant afford that damn 50$ timer yet for the aero sprayers.

Im gonna veg this SLH out and just take clones from it. God help me with my clones and help them to survive. I cant even afford any meds right now Im so po po.

My SLH is super bushy already with lots of tops growing from underneath her. I have not topped or supercropped. She seems like she will just be a little girl.

Im so nervouse something will happen and kill her. I want to flower her so I have smoke, but I need clones, what to do, what to do.

Ganja, do you supercrop at all????View attachment 1369072View attachment 1369073View attachment 1369074View attachment 1369075

Does anyone know ANYTHING about NFT systems????


----------



## Alganj (Jan 7, 2011)

Kiki,l

How are clones looking that you took on xmas eve? Any roots yet? 12 days?????


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 7, 2011)

Alganj said:


> Ganja,
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! HATS OFF TO YOU ON SLH GROW!!!!!
> 
> ...





Alganj said:


> Kiki,l
> 
> How are clones looking that you took on xmas eve? Any roots yet? 12 days?????


ALGANJ - I posted a couple clone pics on my thread.... and tomorrow there are more to come because I was impatient with rooting.... but my boys calmed me down and I regained my patience.... so I'm going to post more pics tomorrow.... I had a busy damn day farming and going to the hydro shop. also----WAIT WAIT WAIT for SLH.... don't get impatient because money is tight... you'll regret it in the long run I promise! I took 50 clones on christmas.... 15 of them are SLH..... ha ha. She's worth the wait. Out of 50 clones..... I have lost 4. The rest are green and beautiful and rooted.


----------



## Alganj (Jan 8, 2011)

kiki, Are the SLH pretty easy to clone? I could take about 5 clones from my mama right now, that would leave her with tiny branches but still alot of tops everywhere on the plant. Or I can wait two or 3 weeks more and get enough to fill my cloner with about 16 of them, then on to veg. God its so slow. I feel like I check my germm seeds everyday and look look look. I wish I could take a vaca for a month and come back and its all ready.... grrrrrrr....

What kind of cloner are you using? I'll check up on your thread now.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 8, 2011)

@ ALGANJ - I'm working on a new screen all day - give me until tonight or tomorrow and I'll post some good cloning pics for you. Did you grow your SLH from seed? If so - how many days old are they... I'm such a newbie, but I was taught not to pull clones until they're at least 35 days old... 5 to sprout and 30 to veg.... but that's just my opinion... if you can only pull 5 clones... she doesn't sound old enough to pull anything off of her..... ket me know.. and my cloner is a standard 7" humidome... I'll post pics later... it's just been busy with me having to do an "emergency" SCROG!


----------



## Alganj (Jan 8, 2011)

kiki, was this your first time cloning,?

I think I will wait 2 weeks so I can take alot more clones.

I grew my SLH from seed yes. I had a lot of problems in teh beginning. I planted her on Nov 14th and she didnt really start growing until mid december because I kept overwatering her like an idiot.

She has been vegging under the big lights for 18 days so I think she is really a month old. 

I got 2 white widows coming up out of the rapid rooters, also got 3 purple marocs sprouting already too. I bought the fem purple marocs because they looked awesome and were cheap, I found out they are an outdoor strain only.

Im gonna try and grow them indoors anyway. Hell maybe when april gets here, I'll move 1 outside in the sunlight and let it grow over 8 feet tall till october.


----------



## Alganj (Jan 8, 2011)

Does anyone on here know anything about NFT?

What do you do if the roots are not hanging out of the netpots far enough to sit in the nutrient flow?

Im using 5"x5" pvc fence posts like stinkbuds but Im using NFT not aero. 

Do I top drop feed until the roots hang in the water flow on the bottom of the channel?View attachment 1370282


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Alganj said:


> kiki, was this your first time cloning,?
> 
> I think I will wait 2 weeks so I can take alot more clones.
> 
> ...


yes ALGANJ - it was my first time cloning... and the SLH are slower than my other strains to root..... be patient - and do what everyone else says to do - put them in the humidome and forget about them!! I would wait another 10 days or so before you pull clones off of her - given your problematic history with her.... 

and when you get nervous about watering - just remember, they're more likely to survive underwatering than they are overwatering.... so go the other way. You'll know when you underwater because you will open you grow room to find wimpy droopy leaves.... water them, and in 2 hours they'll be perked right back up - - - you can't do that if you overwater...... there's no quick fix. Don't worry - we all did at one time or another.


----------



## Alganj (Jan 8, 2011)

kiki,
you rock for a noob shit....thanks

Do you use a heat mat for your cloning station? R u cloning in hydro, or rockwool, dirt etc? what temps do you keep your water, soil or cloning station? did you use clonex gel?


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I used clonex rooting get - and clonex seedling solution to soak my rockwool in ahead of time - be sure to PH your rockwool, and then re-PH it again as the rockwool itself can change the PH of your water after you soak. Yes I used a heating mat - the clones need the warmth. It was my first time cloning... but I'm told that if you don't have the warmth - they will root much slower, and can rot. Start your first water at about 67 degrees... and let your water stabilize overnight before you just go dumping them into rockwool cubes.... in other words - set your heating mat up, get your water in the bottom stable and adjusted - then take your clones the next day. Remember to scrape the bottom 1" of them main stem, and then make another new fresh cut just before you put it in the rooting gel. Also - no one told me this but it's a trip - the clones DO NOT root from the bottom cut that you're going to make. It will trip you out if you don't already know that. If you don't know that- I'll tell you that the roots come out above the cut and scrapes that you make.


----------



## Alganj (Jan 8, 2011)

Thats awesome. So you have a tray with about 1/4" of water, with the rockwool cubes sitting in the water? Is your heating pad one that you can set the temperature on to maintain it?

Also, does the bottom of the cutting stick out of the bottom of the rockwool, or does it sit inside ? like how far down do you stick the cutting?


----------



## Alganj (Jan 8, 2011)

Kiki,

I think Im falling in love with you............


----------



## Alganj (Jan 9, 2011)

Just joking .. hello.. ha ha...

Got 2 white widows coming up from seed.... YAAAAYYYY I did it.. I didnt over water or over nurture... I also have 2 bag seeds that came up and purple maroc, outdoor strain. Have anyone every grown an outdoor strain indoors?????


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 9, 2011)

Daryl, Daryl and I just want to wish GG, Larry and the rest a sticky green 2011.....


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 9, 2011)

Here Here. Larry is passed out, but I am sure he wishes all on this thread the same, and One Love~


----------



## Alganj (Jan 9, 2011)

GG... did you harvest your SLH already?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 9, 2011)

No. Still going. It will be 70 days of flowering time on the 19th so I am hoping around there.


Alganj said:


> GG... did you harvest your SLH already?


----------



## dsnutts (Jan 10, 2011)

Geek, I got a 5 pack from attitude and as i grew them i took a few clones and have been trying to dial them in ever since. Right now I am down to 2 of the 5 originals that i planted. I hope to choose the best one out of the two and then zero in on maximizing my grows. Up until now its been trying to find the best plant for me and soon I will hopefully be producing buds like yours. My friends love it when i come to chill out because around here mids are the best you are going to find!! They always want to buy some but i NEVER sell i would rather bet blasted together.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 10, 2011)

Right on man... I'm the same way... ALL THE ENDOS FOR ME! Lol


----------



## Alganj (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey ALL,

This is my first grow and I have Super lemon haze going, royal queen super kush, white widow, and a freebie Kannabia La Blanca which sounds like the mexican white widow.. lol...

Here is my link
CRITIQUE ME and HELP ME if you want to.

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog6182-first-grow-ever-hydro-super.html


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 11, 2011)

And now the SLH goes under the 600hps . I believe I have stopped her from stretching, being I waited for her to start to flower before moving them under the 600hps


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 11, 2011)

love the individual SCROG you have goin on in pic 4..did you buy that or make it mate.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 11, 2011)

gonna be a monster bro, great stuff


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Those are 3 legs with a top screen. I bought them at Home Depot Garden Center. They are 2 feet high then the round screen on top. First time using them and I like them so far.


420Marine said:


> love the individual SCROG you have goin on in pic 4..did you buy that or make it mate.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> gonna be a monster bro, great stuff


 Thank you. They both are from seed so I am stoked. One has purple on the outer side of leafs. I hope that they do not attempt to stretch now that they have HPS lighting.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah thouse things look niffty! SL2 is doing the same thing. I'll be watching both of you for updates on this technique.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 12, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> And now the SLH goes under the 600hps . I believe I have stopped her from stretching, being I waited for her to start to flower before moving them under the 600hps


beautiful garden you got there GG.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you Kiki. LOL I started with a veg area in the laundry room, them moved them over to a 3x3x8 closet, then finally into tents. And now I have no veg, no clones, just 2 12/12 tents ( full circle). I am getting ready to take vacation. I told the wife I would get us up to 2+ pounds of serious dank of many strains then take the summer off. Here I am getting close to vacation and I wonder how long I am really going to be away from gardening? It feels strange to not have a veg, or babies.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 12, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Thank you Kiki. LOL I started with a veg area in the laundry room, them moved them over to a 3x3x8 closet, then finally into tents. And now I have no veg, no clones, just 2 12/12 tents ( full circle). I am getting ready to take vacation. I told the wife I would get us up to 2+ pounds of serious dank of many strains then take the summer off. Here I am getting close to vacation and I wonder how long I am really going to be away from gardening? It feels strange to not have a veg, or babies.


well GG - that sounds good now - but I think you're too good and too addicted to stop - so I'll wish you luck with that.... and we'll see when summer gets here....


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 12, 2011)

agreed with kiki...I'm addicted to growing I find it to be extremely therapeutic too me..


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 12, 2011)

yeah- I don't see a realy grower like GG just up and stopping for the Summer...... no way!


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 12, 2011)

would be a shame to lose A) such a cool person and B) a cool person with loads of good info...but I can see how you would/could need a break...I ca' timagine how much stress you must've had putting up that SCROG netting.


----------



## rocky10 (Jan 14, 2011)

So Im in week 7 of flower, Everything has been going pretty well. I had 1 that was a little more sensitive to nutes and got burnt but has bounced back pretty well. The other two are doing great. . I am using fox farms nutes, ocean forrest soil and 400 watt hps. My ph is at 6.5. I know there isnt anything I can do with the plants in flower but I have a pretty big mother plant that I am going to flower out once these have finished. I am looking to get bigger buds from my mother plant. Would bushmaster help keep my stretch down? also would going to a 600 watt or adding a second 400 watt help with this? I see alot of pictures of some monster buds from slh and would really like to increase my yield. When I flower my mother it will be the only plant under the 400 hps


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 14, 2011)

rocky10 said:


> So Im in week 7 of flower, Everything has been going pretty well. I had 1 that was a little more sensitive to nutes and got burnt but has bounced back pretty well. The other two are doing great. . I am using fox farms nutes, ocean forrest soil and 400 watt hps. My ph is at 6.5. I know there isnt anything I can do with the plants in flower but I have a pretty big mother plant that I am going to flower out once these have finished. I am looking to get bigger buds from my mother plant. Would bushmaster help keep my stretch down? also would going to a 600 watt or adding a second 400 watt help with this? I see alot of pictures of some monster buds from slh and would really like to increase my yield. When I flower my mother it will be the only plant under the 400 hps


ROCKY - if that is SLH you are growing there - it is very sensitive to nutes, and you have to be extra cautious about burning her. Your grow looks good- you should start a grow journal and post your link in you sig..... you're doing a good job.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 14, 2011)

Rocky ~ Great Growing ! Sensitive strain huh. Yeah I try and push mine to the limits every time and I am know thinking the only way to really dose them good is with a foliar spray. But you must have a penetrator like DutchMasters added into it. But back to your grow now~ I would add a 600 so you have it now and the future when you want to grow more. Also you can hold the stretch down with a 600 easier than a 400 and then when she has 2 weeks left you can use the 400 and the buds will crystal out - less intensity. I would not use Bush Masters! I would use top shelf kelp foliar and keep then under a MH or T5s for first 2 weeks of flowering. I would start her right now in 12/12 under your veg lights. Look man I just did that with 2 SLH. I kept them 12/12 under a 4' 8 bulb T5s until they started to flower (9-10 days) and they did not stretch like normal it was much less, much. The flowers are coming out fat and tight nodes. They have been under a 600 hps (cooled) at like 15-18" and still no heavy stretch. Last thing, SLH has very strict pheno's and only will do what she is programed too through her DNA. I mean so far no 2 slh are the same lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 14, 2011)

clean cut gg13 bro 

would have 2 agree with pretty much everything up there bro (dont know off the nutes ur talking about), nicely put. would 100% agree that the strain is very varied in pheno's from what i've seen on here but there is a few good ones out there 

also gonna try using the mh for the 1st 1-2 weeks of 12.12 on some other strains 1st then back to the slh. i used it for 5-6 days last time with good results


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 14, 2011)

im about to get down on some SLH shit looks yum


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 14, 2011)

wannaquickee said:


> im about to get down on some SLH shit looks yum


its the real deal bro  laying in bed with a joint of the lady/beast a page or 2 back. proper nice taste and i'm super high 

edit - more than a few pages back, check my album on my profile if u want


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 15, 2011)

I really think the MH/fluors helps all plants flower faster and keep tighter nodes (less stretch). I have tried it with SLH, LA CON, and Sour Kush. All have great results. So I will be using this method again and really dial it in to maximum benefits.


las fingerez said:


> clean cut gg13 bro
> 
> would have 2 agree with pretty much everything up there bro (dont know off the nutes ur talking about), nicely put. would 100% agree that the strain is very varied in pheno's from what i've seen on here but there is a few good ones out there
> 
> also gonna try using the mh for the 1st 1-2 weeks of 12.12 on some other strains 1st then back to the slh. i used it for 5-6 days last time with good results


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 15, 2011)

Just uploaded some SLH so I thought Id post them here too.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 15, 2011)

nice SLH geek - I hope mine turns out that good!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 16, 2011)

Never ceases to amaze me how frosty slh can get. Make you want to lick it real gooood.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 16, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> nice SLH geek - I hope mine turns out that good!


You'll find your keeper! 



GoldenGanja13 said:


> Never ceases to amaze me how frosty slh can get. Make you want to lick it real gooood.


I know what you mean man. It's stright up candy.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah I really really love this strain. I never thought I would run a strain more than one season. SLH is on her second season in my garden and I plan on bringing her back for a 3rd season.


----------



## Alganj (Jan 16, 2011)

Check out these roots. 

SLH 3rd, almost 4th week veg. Ive been using LOW nutes. Ive been running her at 600-700 the whole time pretty much after my first scare of nute burn, I figured safe than sorry

Shes also got about 25 bud sites (tops) (shutes) whatev. Super tight nodes. Shes small but shes gonna be a super producer someday. Shes got about 10 nice clones on her and that will take about half of her growth.

Each clone site has already been topped, so all my clones will already have to main cola sites. 

This is an awesome hobby


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 16, 2011)

Very Nice, very nice. Yeah looks like you have control of them. One nute scare is enough.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 17, 2011)

lmao i'm not sure what it is with my cut, everything else around it burns and she wants more lmao


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 17, 2011)

yes SLH will be around for a long time in my garden too.... some of the others are going away - but not her!


----------



## Alganj (Jan 19, 2011)

GG or kiki,,,,

Thanks...GG...... I think I did get a hold of the nute burn. Thank GOD,

Let me ask you..... If I use distilled water, with lets say a "0" PPM, I know how much nutes Im adding to this because whatever ppm I come up with after adding nutes, is my total. 

Lately, Ive started using nothing but de-chlorinated tap water that is at 300ppm. When I add nutes now, do I subtract the 300ppm from the final level to know what my nutes are? Or if I add 300ppm of nutes, and the water is 300 ppm, I just assume that the total ppm is 600???? Im confused because Im running around 600-700 ppm now, but 300 of that is my tap water... Am I now under nuting for 2 weeks??? Thanks


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 19, 2011)

Alganj..my buddy made a nutrient calculator and I someoen else in another thread (the person's name is snow crash) made a great spread sheet program that you can add your total starting ppm (300) and still figure out the nutes and have a final correct ppm at the end...for now here's the calc so you can figure out your nutes and basically add in the 300 PPM...just remember the top part is for EACH of the solutions your using not total amount.

Nutrient Calculator


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 19, 2011)

Alganj~ I always added everything I wanted to feed the plant then check PPM. I never subtracted or any of that stuff that 420 Marine is speaking of. My water came out as 250 and I just added nutes slowly until I reached 450 for young vegers or 1300ppm for flowering buds.
Just a note, I do think what 420 Marine is speaking of should be looked into being you both are on same page.


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 19, 2011)

GG...belive me I rather be using a PPM meter and or an EC meter..unforuntely funds are desperately low at this point so I have to do the math on a comp...I personally just like keeping track and keeping very very detailed logs.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh I see. Yeah I feel ya. I am very detailed as well so I feel ya.


420Marine said:


> GG...belive me I rather be using a PPM meter and or an EC meter..unforuntely funds are desperately low at this point so I have to do the math on a comp...I personally just like keeping track and keeping very very detailed logs.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 19, 2011)

i love my ppm/ec meter  i do count the ppm of the water (i use ec) (when it says 1300ppm thats it, nothing taken off) then just build from there like gg13 does, that way i dont burn my plants that often, only when i'm pushing a new strain to the limits  my lemon is nearly running out but i've got some cheese drying to numb the pain  wont have any of my own lemon for around 4/5 months but my mate has some on the go about a month or so away and i'm gonna lend him some cheese hehehe


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 19, 2011)

How can you guys smoke any Cheese. Oh my Gosh I smoked some Blue Cheese one time and I mean one hit and that was it. I was like oh hell no. LOL I don't eat stinky cheese and smoking it is almost the same lol. 
But Lemons well I like Lemons lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 19, 2011)

lmao, people like different things i guess? i've heard of a lot of imitations, like the one i'm growing but unless u've had the real deal original uk exodus cheese then u aint had cheese imo. i've grown one good blue cheese and one terrible, both the same style growing. its like ur clone only strains u have in the US, people just jump on the 'blandwagon' and try and cross it with average results.

anyways enough about the cheese, this thread is about the super lemon haze which i'm smoking laying in bed


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey everybody I just set my new 6x6 tent up today. I left the fan mounted to the wall above the window but im just venting into the room. All the flaps on the bottom are open so if I leave them that way that means no hepa-filter. I fired up the 1000 watt and left the window cracked open 2 or 3 inchs for cool fresh air. An hour later I returned to find the temps inside the tent at 89 degrees. Damn! I was hoping I could get away with a passive intake. Im thinking I'll either have to vent out the window again or use a fan to push air into the tent. Shit maybe both. Heres some pics of the setup as of right now. Any adivce?
View attachment 1392042View attachment 1392041View attachment 1392043View attachment 1392044View attachment 1392039


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ganja Geek said:


> Hey everybody I just set my new 6x6 tent up today. I left the fan mounted to the wall above the window but im just venting into the room. All the flaps on the bottom are open so if I leave them that way that means no hepa-filter. I fired up the 1000 watt and left the window cracked open 2 or 3 inchs for cool fresh air. An hour later I returned to find the temps inside the tent at 89 degrees. Damn! I was hoping I could get away with a passive intake. Im thinking I'll either have to vent out the window again or use a fan to push air into the tent. Shit maybe both. Heres some pics of the setup as of right now. Any adivce?
> View attachment 1392042View attachment 1392041View attachment 1392043View attachment 1392044View attachment 1392039


GG - you're gonna have to vent that light out the other side.... the 1000's are too hot for passive intake.... unless you're willing to keep that window wide open, and have an oscillating fan in the door of an unzipped tent.... i have 1000's and had the same problem - until i got the set up right - i had to put a fan in the door of the tent, and leave my side garage door open all the time for the 35 degree cold outside to come inside - otherwise i was running high 80's just like you.
Good luck.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 20, 2011)

Damn girl your grows not locked down? I can't have the door open so I think Im going to do my old window venting method. Which kinda sucks because that means I'm using this tent just for the reflective material. Well at least this round. Untill I move it to my garage. My garage already has two vents in the roof that I was planning on using if I had to. It's freezing in there so I hope I don't have to install ducting. So does anybody filter their intakes with these tents? Because I dont see how to with these rectangular flaps. Gotta run some ducting in or sumthin.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 20, 2011)

getting an intake from near the window and venting hot air out of the room the tent is in will help if practical


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah that's what I'm thinking thanks man... I just hope I don't have to do this in my cold ass garage.


----------



## Alganj (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Hazers,

female or male or unknown?

Im stoked!!!

I bought a bag of super lemon haze the other day and found 1 seed in it. I have bought several bags of this batch and this was my first seed.

I was wondering, will this seed be female or not? because The plant was obviously a female since the buds were so nice and there were no seeds, does this mean the one seed I got will be a female?

I think I just got lucky and I think its going to be female. Usually female plants have no seeds, and the pollen from a male is used to pollinate a branch or two to create seeds on those brances?

If my thinking is correct, I have a female on my hands. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 28, 2011)

it probs hermed due to the quality ghs genetics, which created some "selfed" seeds. natures way of giving u a freebee. its probs femmed if it is selfed but will probs hermie again :/


----------



## tingpoon (Jan 28, 2011)

plant it and see what happens. just wanted to quickly throw my vote in, everyones talkin about cheese strains. get ur hands on So Gouda! i tried it in ams, i was at bluebird, i asked the guy if it was good and he was like "its soooo gooda!"




rofl anyway he was right.


----------



## Alganj (Jan 28, 2011)

BUMP BUMP on the female seed scenario?????

Also, its been 8 days since I took clones for my very first time off of my super lemon haze. I have a DWC clone setup with lots of bubbles, some clonex gel, small amount of bloom nutes and BAM, roots on 6 out of 7 clones in 7 days... !!!! Im so excited. My garden is growing and Im about to finally be ready for a veg and bloom room. I started with 2 seeds and two plants and not I have 17 girls total that are thriving. All in 2 1/2 months!!!!!!

I hear the CHEESE is bomb, but if it really smells like cheese doesnt it kinda remind you of funky feet when smoking?


----------



## Alganj (Jan 28, 2011)

420, 

Thanks for the help with the nutrient calculator. Thank god I have a ppm meter. Got it off ebay for like 25$ or something.

I started using distilled water and spring water again. 

Soon Im gonna get a RO filter syste.

What type of water are you all using?


----------



## Alganj (Jan 28, 2011)

GG,

Did I read somewhere that you run young veg plants around 400-600 or so and 1300PPM for flowering????? Was this with the SLH strain? Ive head some people taking their straings to 2000ppm.
Everytime I hit 1000 I start to tell my baby's dont like it.


----------



## steampick (Jan 28, 2011)

Been following this thread on and off for a bit and decided to get 5 GHS SLH (fem) seeds. All germinated (took about 4-5 days), and all are just over a week old now (closet grow w/400MH for veg, HPS for flower). Lots of good tips and grow and smoke reports on here. Anyway, very much looking forward to growing this one out. It's my 2nd grow (though I've smoked for 20 years or so). I grew out 10 Arjan Haze #3 this summer. Started them outdoors but had to finish them inside (I'm in Canada) as they flowered for 16 weeks. Thought they'd never finished. Anyway, I've been bitten hard by the sativa bug, and these SLH are getting the good reviews. Will post some picks when things get a bit more worthy.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 29, 2011)

hey steampick, welcome to the thread  congrats on a great purchase  share some pics when u get things rolling, ask any questions we're a friendy bunch over here


----------



## steampick (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome. I'll get some pics up, but right now it's just some wee plants in pots in my walk-in closet. I suspect things will get interesting in a month or so.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 29, 2011)

show off ur yins  label them up and take cuttings nearer to flowering time, theres some random pheno's on the slh, hopefully u will get a good one that you can run again, if u wanted to of course  but i'm sure u will once u've tried it, i've had my clone going for well over a year now 

good luck with ur grow 

Las


----------



## Alganj (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is my SLH week 4 of veg.
I have been running low nutes until a few days ago I brought her near 1000 and shes loving it.

Also, I have ROOTS on my SLH clones. I took 8 clones and 7 have roots already and its been 9 days.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 30, 2011)

Lovin the lemon love over here you guys LOL! Yep theres a keeper for everyone in these seeds. Good luck on finding yours Steampick. Alganj your plants are coming along nicly. Does the SLH you pick up have the lemon smell and taste?


----------



## steampick (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks GG. I'm used to the variety in the GHS strains. The Arjan Haze 3 had a few too. One smelled very lemony, and others very peppery, and some right in the middle. Probably the same for the SLH. Even at a 10 days from germ, some leaves are broad, others a bit thinner. I doubt I'll do cloning off of anything, though. If at the end its really is "super" lemon haze, I'll get 5 more and clone from that.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 30, 2011)

Where do you guys put SLH in terms of potency? Cause last night she about blew me head off haha!


----------



## Alganj (Jan 31, 2011)

gg,

It sure did...

It was very strange to come across it in such a small town I live in.

It had a VERY DIFFERENT taste than anything Ive ever smoked b4. lemony taste, very very smooth and when you exhale, again, the strangest low key lemon taste ever.

produced a head high, not so couchlocked . I had lots of energy and could function. I was high as a kite. The ONLY thing I DONT LIKE about the SLH is that when Im high as a kite,
I could be in the middle of a conversation with someone and totally forget what we are discussing.

I must have asked my friend, "what are we talking about again damnit" He laughed everytime. I felt like an old person with Alzheimers.


----------



## steampick (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay, here are some pics of my little closet grow of SLH. This is 11 days after they popped through the soil. At what point is it okay to start giving them nutrients. I have some iguana juice for veg fert. Man, that stuff reeks. There should be a warning on that stuff, like, "May Smell Like Iguana Shit That's Gone Bad."


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 31, 2011)

steampick said:


> Thanks GG. I'm used to the variety in the GHS strains. The Arjan Haze 3 had a few too. One smelled very lemony, and others very peppery, and some right in the middle. Probably the same for the SLH. Even at a 10 days from germ, some leaves are broad, others a bit thinner. I doubt I'll do cloning off of anything, though. If at the end its really is "super" lemon haze, I'll get 5 more and clone from that.


 Hey man I recommend the cloning. What if you get super dank! (like I did) and you don't score on the same pheno next round. I'm sure the lemons your looking for are in thouse 5 lol. 



steampick said:


> Okay, here are some pics of my little closet grow of SLH. This is 11 days after they popped through the soil. At what point is it okay to start giving them nutrients. I have some iguana juice for veg fert. Man, that stuff reeks. There should be a warning on that stuff, like, "May Smell Like Iguana Shit That's Gone Bad."
> View attachment 1414844View attachment 1414843View attachment 1414842
> View attachment 1414841


Nice start... I wouldn't give em anything for at least a week or two. Let the soil do it job for now.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 31, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Where do you guys put SLH in terms of potency? Cause last night she about blew me head off haha!


I'd say a B+ or A. But it's more in the head for me so it's hard for me to rate it's potency. For some reason I think strains that knock your dick in the dirt are the potent ones. I know that's not a good way to determine it but....


Alganj said:


> gg,
> 
> It sure did...
> 
> ...


LOL I know what you mean. I love the happy buzz this weed gives me but if there is a down side it's that! Smoke to much and it mind fucks you stupid.. Haha. Well worth the energy just don't go take a test while high on it. That's cool you can grab sacks of it haven't even heard of it down here yet.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 31, 2011)

I harvested my SLH and got a whopping (dry) 5.5 oz. I am so stoked, but she was not from great genetics. She has some lemon taste, no purple buds and no super up high that usually is associated with SLH. None the less here is the harvest


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2011)

nice harvest golden?? there what 3 diffrent phenos of slh? how bad do they smell in flower?


----------



## 420Marine (Jan 31, 2011)

Looking fabulous GG13...impressive harvest


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh man five and a half that badass bro! AND taste like lemons! I'd rep ya if I could. So if not a happy head high then what? Couchlock?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 31, 2011)

No not couch lock, it's just a nice social high. See she was a clone from a mother that had poor pheno's. Of course when I cloned her I had no idea. None the less she is a nice up high that is social, but lets say on a scale of 1-5 on UP High, she is a 2 at best. My first SLH was Purple and white and that was the BEST up high I ever had. One toke and you started giggling and talking.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 31, 2011)

I cracked four seeds and got three diff pheno but I'm guessing there's alot more.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have 2 SLH from seed in flowering. They are doing great! So I am stoked about that. I have been foliar feeding and cal carb once a week. I figure I will sell off this curing slh when the other 2 come in.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ganja Geek said:


> I cracked four seeds and got three diff pheno but I'm guessing there's alot more.


When I look back and read all these post on SLH grows, that's when I realize how many pheno's there are in size, height, color, highs, etc. So growing from seed and more than one is a must. Of course one needs to clone them all at least one time.


----------



## Alganj (Jan 31, 2011)

Holy Macaroni Ganja Geek

That is what I am striving for bruddah!!!!


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 31, 2011)

Alganj - nice to see you still around - - how's it growing?


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful harvest GG13, she is a monster. Wasn't sure if anyone was going to be able to rival Las' lemon lady but she is a corker! 

Here's my SLH at the shallow end of the gene pool week 10


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 1, 2011)

yes she is..... so who's the next SLH King on the block?


----------



## Alganj (Feb 1, 2011)

I dont know if I was praising ganja geek or golden ganja...

I was so high on SLH last night I blacked out.....

You 2 must be brothers or some shit cause I keep getting you two mixed up especially since you are showing us your stash at the same time.

Good job both of you!!!!

Im off to assemble my veg unit and finish building my new veg room. yippee


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 1, 2011)

Alganj said:


> I dont know if I was praising ganja geek or golden ganja...
> 
> I was so high on SLH last night I blacked out.....
> 
> ...


ALGANJ - post some pics on a thread already!!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 1, 2011)

hell yeah i dont mind giving up my crown for that performance gg13, i hear by name u the new king of SLH  LMFAO hehehe.

i'll be back in a few months with my next contender for ur crown lmao


----------



## Alganj (Feb 1, 2011)

Whats up Kikikikikiki

ok ok already...lol......

I went down into my grow room and did a photo op for you.

As a recap, I had 2 momma plants that were the only survivors from 20 good seeds... Learning curve...lol...

Mammas are both 2 1/2 months old. Very small, but very bushy and thick with a lot of very tight nodes. Solid root system.

I took 8 clones 13 days ago and 7 out of 8 took root. Im happy with that for my first time and will be much more confident next time I do it.

I have 1 white widow and 3 purple marocs that sprouted on Jan 7 , 25days ago.

I also have 2 little turds. The root systems were damaged and clipped so they are just not starting to pop new roots.

I built and assembled my Stinkbud cloner today and got all the materials for the veg unit. Does any one reading this use Stink Buds system?

Im working on building my new veg room. My old veg room is gonna be the new flower room bc its larger. Gonna start vegging my 7 clones here in a few more days along with the 6 others...(WW,SLH, SLH,PRx3).

After 3 weeks in Veg, not a day more, Im going to put them in the flower room. Im setting it up to do a 9 week cycle, with a perpetual harvest every 3 weeks.

3 weeks max from now, I will start to [email protected]#[email protected]$#(&[email protected])*[email protected]#%$)&#@!$%(&-------SO 12 weeks and I'll have some bud.,... FSDFA()*&(*

Here are the pics...lol


SLH is on the left, and Royal Queen Super Kush (freebie) is on right.
cloner and mini veg unit is on the left on the floor.




Thats the Royal Queen Super Kush
Short, stalky, tons of shutes or tops..



Here are my 13 day old SLH and RQSK clones. I took 6 SLH and 2 RQSK- its a DWC setup with bubbles 
Check out the bottom left.. See the little week old baby girl. I grew her from seed. I picked up a bag called hindu kush off the street again,
and after smoking a quarter, I found 1 seed. It should be female if my perstinctions are correct.


Here are a couple odds of my GR. And my froggy humidifer.

I had SLH I picked up off the street the other night. Tonight I was out, so I trimmed the crap outta both plants and have been blazing nutrient infested leaves all night.

I will admit, I do have a decent buzz though and have smoked about 5 bubblers full....

Maybe Im higher than I thikn I am because I feel like I have been doing this post FOOOOOORRRREVER....

Your turn KIKI... Where you been? How is your husband doing? is your op coming along???? I wanna see


----------



## Alganj (Feb 1, 2011)

Forgot these ones of my mini DWC veg unit.

In my mini vegger we have white widow, SLH, and Purple Maroc which is an outdoor strain. I wonder how its gonna do indoors.


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 1, 2011)

Alganj said:


> Forgot these ones of my mini DWC veg unit.
> View attachment 1417680View attachment 1417681View attachment 1417682
> In my mini vegger we have white widow, SLH, and Purple Maroc which is an outdoor strain. I wonder how its gonna do indoors.


ALGANJ - looks stellar.... very impressive for a newbie.... so everything looks great, EXCEPT it looks like you may be flirting with burning the house down.... you got some serious electrical going there darlin'.... husband is still very sick - thanks for asking.... and I'll be posting a big update friday as usual on my thread - my first harvest is in 9 days, so I'm pretty excited about that. Take a looksee on my thread friday afternoon. Cheers!


----------



## Alganj (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks a lot kiki,

All the wires are for low voltage low current stuff like timers, rheostats to control the speed of my exhaust and fresh air fans. Circulating fans, heat mats etc...

My 1000W digital MH+HPS only pulls 9amps...... I have the system on a 20amp breaker and have never popped the breaker one time ever. Ive hooked it all up including a heater and the lights and let it run for days. Never popped the breaker...lol...

I'll be running another drop into the room just to be safe.

Thanks a lot. I have been reading alot on here for the last 3 months. I feel like I got it nailed down decently enough to harvest some buds someday!!!! lol


----------



## Alganj (Feb 4, 2011)

I just had sour diesel for the first time. Very good. Potent.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Feb 4, 2011)

Never smoked it but want to. _It's supposed to be some ledgendary clone only strain._


----------



## Alganj (Feb 7, 2011)

Sour Diesel..... I wake up in the morning wondering what happened the night b4...WOW


----------



## steampick (Feb 7, 2011)

Here's the latest with my 4 (was 5, but I yanked a weakling) SLH. This Thursday they'll be 3 weeks old exactly, and will go on 12/12. I was thinking of topping them, but they look a bit young still. The best of the lot is the one alone. The others are already showing signs of being just a bit different looking (not as broad leafs or vigorous growth on some). I've thrown in a picture of this Panosonic bathroom fan I read about on the odour control forum. It's got a frame rigged up with activated carbon poured in it. Works great. Right now it's just venting right back into the room. Heat isn't an issue, and the room actually smells fresh as hell.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 7, 2011)

steampick said:


> Here's the latest with my 4 (was 5, but I yanked a weakling) SLH.


 Plus REPS bro for taking out the weak. Yeah I would wait 2 more weeks maybe less then 4 top or fim. But it's a must with slh. Also I would transplant them now into larger round buckets but not too high. And bury them just as deep as possible. Also if you are just growing them, keep them under MH/Fluors for the first 2 weeks of 12/12 and that really keeps the stretch to a minimum


----------



## steampick (Feb 8, 2011)

Golden Ganja

So, topping in two weeks would mean I'm topping during flowering. That's cool to do? I read your post about the MH light for the first two weeks of flowering and I'm certainly going to try that. Bigger pots, eh? I was hoping to get away with what I had, but I'll go and get some bigger ones (and soil). Thanks for the input.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 8, 2011)

I would not top in flowering. I would and always do now that I found it works, More space in width and less in height. Happy Grows ~


steampick said:


> Golden Ganja
> 
> So, topping in two weeks would mean I'm topping during flowering. That's cool to do? I read your post about the MH light for the first two weeks of flowering and I'm certainly going to try that. Bigger pots, eh? I was hoping to get away with what I had, but I'll go and get some bigger ones (and soil). Thanks for the input.


----------



## steampick (Feb 8, 2011)

You mean you _used_ to not believe in topping during flowering, but now you do?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Feb 9, 2011)

No I think he means he tops the slh from now on but not in flowering.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 9, 2011)

I never would top in flower ? I did fim a few times as soon as I seen flowers. It was an experiment many moons ago.


steampick said:


> You mean you _used_ to not believe in topping during flowering, but now you do?


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 9, 2011)

topping in flowering is not cool to do.


----------



## steampick (Feb 9, 2011)

Understood. Just a bit confused by the wording in Golden's post.

So far I haven't really given these plants any nutes at all. I did squirt 3ml of organic guano into about a 20 L watering can, but it was recommended at 8ml per litre, so virtually nothing. Plants look very green and healthy, though. Kind of wasted my money on the veg nutes I guess. Not much point when you only veg for 3 weeks.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2011)

steampick said:


> Understood. Just a bit confused by the wording in Golden's post.
> 
> So far I haven't really given these plants any nutes at all. I did squirt 3ml of organic guano into about a 20 L watering can, but it was recommended at 8ml per litre, so virtually nothing. Plants look very green and healthy, though. Kind of wasted my money on the veg nutes I guess. Not much point when you only veg for 3 weeks.


na dont worry bro, if u get a little yellowing leaves, give em a shot of veg nutes  obviously depends on ur symptoms. i fed my last round which was only a few times with my veg nutes as i had run out of the organic flowering nutes. 

damn i miss my SLH already, my clone is picking up though, should be able to take clones of it soon for my next round. i have one gram in a jar, in the dark, i'm waiting to smoke all my cheese before i smoke that, gotta save the best till last aint i lol.


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 10, 2011)

Your clone is looking swell las, im a big believer in saving the best till last!

Got a few pics of my SLH for you lads. (sorry las, know you've already seen them lol)


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 10, 2011)

That looks so dam tastily. I have 2 from seed and they are 4 weeks away,WOOT.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Your clone is looking swell las, im a big believer in saving the best till last!
> 
> Got a few pics of my SLH for you lads. (sorry las, know you've already seen them lol)


 
another week or so thats ready to chop


----------



## ABM2010 (Feb 10, 2011)

lookin amazin theexpress
respect for that shit right ther
rep to u theexpress


gotta question for u,hope u can help me out
i bought myself 5 super lemon haze seeds from greenhouse and 5 violator kush from barneys seeds
ive had them for 12 weeks now from germination and ther still in the veg cycle 
i dont know alot about hermie as this is my 1st time doin seeds my pre-flowers hav finally showed an the violator kush r showing male and female pre flowers and the super lemon haze havnt shown any male pre flowers
so does this mean that my super lemon haze will not hermie?
maybe a silly question but just want to be sure
im about to put them in flower in a few days,i will try and get some pics in

i would appreciate the help from u or any other person
ive tried asking a few people on this site and youtube but noone has shown with a answer

just want some good lookin bud like yours
peace


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 10, 2011)

Are you sure the VK is showing balls? If so take her out and trash it, then wipe down all the walls with a water sprayer. The Slh will not hermie at this point, as long as you don't screw with lights on when they are 12/dark


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 11, 2011)

hell wow i've seen em and i'll see em again  hehehe


----------



## tingpoon (Feb 11, 2011)

great resin production with this strain, are u going to wait for the trichs to turn?




once theyre fully matured (or at least cloudy) its the best high/flavor.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2011)

ABM2010 said:


> lookin amazin theexpress
> respect for that shit right ther
> rep to u theexpress
> 
> ...


yooo that aint my grow lol.........


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 11, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I'm on the West Coast, and prices here are no better when you pay 150 a 1/2 and you get crap. My wife and I tried to different sources and they turned out the same. That's when we decided to start our own garden and show up these sources that sell high priced weak herb.
> 
> 
> Oh man thats looking really good. Mouth watering


I know someone that knows someone who sells high priced weed that dont get you high
What are they doing wrong in the grow room?


----------



## MasterHemp (Feb 11, 2011)

In there eyes they are doing everything right, getting high yield and selling it quick as possible
they probably chop the plants down way too early, not even giving enough time for the thc to develop and mature
but they dont care for quality, they want to make as much money as they can in the shortest amount of time, its business
and thats why we grow our own  to get away from the crap stuff, this is only 1 reason there could be others aswell
like shitty genetics etc... but if there selling the same crap over and over then your better off finding a new dealer


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks Masterhemp

Your first paragraph nails it.
He gets some great looking buds but I dunno if he is waiting long enough to cut and dry. More likely its more important to him to pay the light and water bill. He has trouble paying those even though he has no rent. Living rent free while his house is foreclosed on.
I keep thinking that someday I will go over there and he will be smoking some one toke weed but it has not happened yet.

Everyone should grow their own and if I was not fearful of going to jail and having to go through their unjustice system of making sure everyone (cops to judges to politicians to jailers to lawyers to bailmen and all the people who work for them) gets a fat paycheck and health insurance, I would grow my own.

Its amazing what "you people" do with weed. I love the pics and never realized how easy it was to grow super good pot in your bedroom.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Feb 12, 2011)

Haha love it


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 18, 2011)

I haven't been in here in quite a while. Thanks for the tips and suggestions back when I grew mine.


----------



## steampick (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's an update on my SLH. Vegged for 3 weeks and 3 days, and now they've been on 12/12 for 1 week. You can really see the difference between phenotypes now. Two out of my four are very indica-looking (bushier, darker green), while the other two (and one in particular) are very sativa looking (much lighter colour and stretching more). So far I still haven't put any nutrients in the water and they're doing alright. The white spots on some leaves is drywall dust that got on them when I cut a hole in the ceiling to vent to the attic. 


Indica pheno (topped)



sativa stretcher


side-by-side (indica pheno on left)


 all four (indica phenotypes on left)


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 19, 2011)

That's crazy how the sativa pheno sticks out so much from the others. I have 2 from seed almost done (3 weeks left) and I can't wait to see the difference in taste/high. You are going to love having 4.


----------



## steampick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, there is no mistaking that sativa pheno. The healthiest indica pheno I topped, but instead of two tops, I got three as the cut stem regrew between the two new tops.

I'm loving 4 right now, but hope these things don't get out of control for my little 400 watt light.

The sativa pheno looks less impressive, but really, that's the plant I want producing, rather then the Lemon Skunk indica pheno. Haze rules!


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 19, 2011)

very nice steampick -


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 19, 2011)

looks like some IRIE stuff nice job to everyone.


----------



## Jinxter (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey GG13, what yeild did you get with your L.A. Cons? Im finding them to be low yeilders. Great body but just low yeild.


----------



## steampick (Mar 3, 2011)

Here are my 4 SLH after 2 weeks of 12/12. I have one very strong indica pheno. It's much shorter than the others, and when topped, it popped the two new colas up, but regenerated itself where topped, so now there are three potential coal sites on top. The little indica plant looks the healthiest, and is also the stinkiest (by a long shot). Man, it smells pretty skunky already. The other 3 seem to more the sativa pheno and the smell is totally different: very mildly peppery right now. Anyway, so far no nutes of any kind (I'm starting to believe nutes are a major rip off).


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 3, 2011)

that front left one on the first pic looks like my pheno about there bro at that time 12.12, i'll be watching that one hehe. looking healthy mate


----------



## steampick (Mar 3, 2011)

That's the purest sativa pheno on the front left. Very stretchy, and hardly any scent. On the right in that shot is the strong indica pheno.


----------



## axl (Mar 3, 2011)

I just chopped my slh indica pheno, it was finished in under 50 days. I know many here chop early, i have that out of my system, this was done, which for me means 10 percent amber. It was some of the best weed i have smoked, which is totally subjective obviously. It grew very dense hard, sticky, beautiful nugs, light green, with very bright orange hairs, and completly frosty. The smell is amazing, very lemon/skunky, very strong, i have about a pound of ak 7 drying in my tent, and the little super lemon haze organic crop is what stands out. The high is awesome, for the indica pheno, it has a very noticeale sativa presensce, with a nice body stone, a perfect 50/50 and it is very long lasting. I cant say enough about it man, wonderful bag appeal, even after a microwaved nug, i still caught lemon flavorand a strong stone. This is the real deal. I am trying to re veg this special pheno right now, and so far so good. I am a medical grower, and i have a hydro tent with co2, to make some money, and after a long search, i have found my perfect strain, i hope all goes well for you, good luck


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 3, 2011)

steampick said:


> That's the purest sativa pheno on the front left. Very stretchy, and hardly any scent. On the right in that shot is the strong indica pheno.


mine dont smell much till week 4 ish, give it time bro when the white hairs are in abundance thats when the lemony hazy ping starts coming. the further she gets the stronger she smells  hope its the same pheno the leaf pattern and strech look very familiar, take a look at mine, theres a picture before harvest in the mini movable scrog link in my sig, u'll know the one when u see it lmao


----------



## steampick (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey, I'm not disappointed in the lack of smell on some of them. I'd prefer they didn't smell at all.

Good to here that stinky indica pheno finishes earlier. I definitely got one indica dom, one sativa dom, and two smack in the middle. I prefer the sativa dom, but aint too picky (smoked a dried out bannana peel as a teenager once 'cause somebody
said it'd get you high! It doesn't. Old rope made of hemp doesn't either (yes, I've tried that too!)).


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 4, 2011)

i wana try slh badly...


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL man that banana trick goes way back~ Some slh phenos are crappy, but like one out of a hundred. And some of the best phenoes are color ( purple ) Frost,LEMON SMELL an taste,and not to mention the best clear, energetic high, feeling Irie stone with legs~


steampick said:


> Hey, I'm not disappointed in the lack of smell on some of them. I'd prefer they didn't smell at all.
> 
> Good to here that stinky indica pheno finishes earlier. I definitely got one indica dom, one sativa dom, and two smack in the middle. I prefer the sativa dom, but aint too picky (smoked a dried out bannana peel as a teenager once 'cause somebody
> said it'd get you high! It doesn't. Old rope made of hemp doesn't either (yes, I've tried that too!)).


----------



## steampick (Mar 5, 2011)

Aspirin in Coke doesn't work either. Spinning around in a cirlce produces a nice body and head buzz, though. Very uplifting (until you fall down), and it's free!

I thinkI have one clunker pheno. The plant in question always seemed a bit droopy (as if slightly over-watered, even though it got the same amount as the others), and has a bit of N deficiency on the larger leaves. Still, it's poppin' up hairs right now, just like the others. I'm still impressed with that indica pheno, especially how, when topped, it refused. Yes, it created the two new tops, but then a third right outta the topped part! Ha. If you try to kill it, it will just multiply. It's my zombie indica pheno.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL sounds nice a Zombie plant.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 5, 2011)

My last SLH was a crappy plant all together. Lacked in flavor, not strong. High was 50% of what I am use to from slh. Color was not purple but the yield was above average. I have 2 from seed that are a week or so away from harvest, no purple though.


----------



## steampick (Mar 5, 2011)

I've got some purpling in the stems on most of mine right now. How many weeks have your 2 from seed been flowering?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 5, 2011)

Started 12/12 Jan 01 2011


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2011)

oh yeah chucked a very small SLH plant from clone into 12.12 the other day, my plans got messed up so changed them and went with it lol. this will be the smallest slh i've grown but i'm only looking for a bit of smoke to see my by.






the one on the left in the airpot  the right one is a blue cheese re-veg


----------



## Kiki007 (Mar 5, 2011)

GG12 - you're right - I just harvested 3 SLH and they smell so good..... it's unbelievable.!!!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey need a little advice from the pros! Frist tent grow got me 9 seeds 2 of which are fem and 5 clones. Question is do you think I should veg a bit longer and flower or should I top, lst and veg to try to fill the tent more. Its a 6.5 x 6.5 x 6.5.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 6, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> GG12 - you're right - I just harvested 3 SLH and they smell so good..... it's unbelievable.!!!


Haha isnt it though!


----------



## Kiki007 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ganja Geek said:


> Hey need a little advice from the pros! Frist tent grow got me 9 seeds 2 of which are fem and 5 clones. Question is do you think I should veg a bit longer and flower or should I top, lst and veg to try to fill the tent more. Its a 6.5 x 6.5 x 6.5.
> View attachment 1477421View attachment 1477420View attachment 1477419


GG - how many days veg...? it looks good, but maybe you should flip - or you will run out of room.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> GG - how many days veg...? it looks good, but maybe you should flip - or you will run out of room.


yeah i'm with kiki, just imadgin that the strechy ones are going to end up nearly or more double that size when they have finished streching.

i'd say u was good to go for a tent full of fun  good luck with ur 1st tent grow, i love it


----------



## Kiki007 (Mar 6, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah i'm with kiki, just imadgin that the strechy ones are going to end up nearly or more double that size when they have finished streching.
> 
> i'd say u was good to go for a tent full of fun  good luck with ur 1st tent grow, i love it


LAS - my garden is all 1000s... so my plants tripple in size from the time i flip to 12/12.... until harvest.... its amazing!


----------



## eoddom (Mar 6, 2011)

What kind of yeild are you guys getting per plant?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 6, 2011)

They are about 5 weeks from breaking soil and remember 7 of them are reg seed so I should get a few males. I think im going to top, lst and flip in a few days. If I do that height shouldnt be such a problem. Ok thanks you guys.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 6, 2011)

eoddom said:


> What kind of yeild are you guys getting per plant?


I got 3 oz off one clone. Got two this time. I'll post up when they finish.


----------



## Kiki007 (Mar 6, 2011)

eoddom said:


> What kind of yeild are you guys getting per plant?


it's about 2-3 ounces per plant..


----------



## steampick (Mar 12, 2011)

Four weeks flowering complete:
The indica zombie-hydra pheno with its multiple cola sites. This one is just getting more indica by the day. There is a strong skunk smell to it if you brush it and it is the shortest of the plants.



A little glitter is starting to show. Week 4 had a lot of progression. Pistils started shooting up and frostiness too, but only on the 2-indica dominant plants. The sativa doms have the pistils (though thinner and longer looking) but no trichomes.

One of the sativa pheno, which also have a distinctly different scent than the indica. No skunk smell at all right now, just a faint peppery smell. Rather intoxicating, actually.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 12, 2011)

My Last slh was very peppery. I am harvesting 2 as we speak (wife is busy I am taking break) one has a nice purple tint on buds. Both are coated in trichs. I'm thinking between them both I will get 3-4 oz. Organic


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 14, 2011)

steampick said:


> View attachment 1489884
> Four weeks flowering complete:
> The indica zombie-hydra pheno with its multiple cola sites. This one is just getting more indica by the day. There is a strong skunk smell to it if you brush it and it is the shortest of the plants.
> 
> ...


Thats sick! I kept the shorter multi cola pheno. Mine also has a very skunky lemon/lime smell. "Dopest dope iv'e ever smoked!"





GoldenGanja13 said:


> My Last slh was very peppery. I am harvesting 2 as we speak (wife is busy I am taking break) one has a nice purple tint on buds. Both are coated in trichs. I'm thinking between them both I will get 3-4 oz. Organic


Nice got the purple back huh. Right on, hows these girls smell?


----------



## steampick (Mar 14, 2011)

I could see why you'd keep that pheno, ganja geek. The heavy indica pheno is just a power plant: early to show pistils, early to show trichomes, hard to harm, and stout. Still waiting for a single trichome on my sativa-heavy pheno (indy-pheno has been nicely dusted for a little more than a week.

Golden: Did your purple plant begin its life with just purple stems? Right now, my sativa pheno has got all purple stems. In fact, all of them do except the indica dom.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 14, 2011)

Power plant for sure! Short stocky dence. I got 3 zips from one little plant!


----------



## raymoe (Mar 14, 2011)

I had some good slh too, did not yeild alot but top A+, here is the pic. But know my sLH got pollonated with my sour diesel wondering hows thats going to taste!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 14, 2011)

Steam Pick, The purple came on the buds but never the leafs. 
Ganja Geek, Yeah they smell like lemons. Almost done drying then off to cure. But in the mean time I took a small nub from the purple one and the high was up but you could feel it in your head, shoulders, arms, and upper chest.
The other slh (no purp) the high came on just as fast stays in shoulders and up. 
Both make you want to clean house with a smile.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 15, 2011)

Excellent I love the energetic stuff!


----------



## IndoGrower (Mar 16, 2011)

I just ordered some Super Lemon Haze during the birthday promo on the tude. I can't wait to get these growing.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 16, 2011)

It's a nice Strain, No a great Strain.


----------



## steampick (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd say certain phenos are great with this strain, and if you like a variety of phenos then it is a great strain. But 5 seeds will produce 5 varieties of plant. There is very little in common between my sativa strain and my indica strain. You get the whole spectrum with the SLH, that's for sure.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 16, 2011)

I 2nd that above.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 16, 2011)

3rd Defiantly!


----------



## steampick (Mar 19, 2011)

It snowed on my plants this week. Here's my little indica pheno.



First pic is a closer look at the indica pheno. 2nd pic is one of the sativa pheno (though not the most sativa pheno). All photos after 5 weeks flowering.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 19, 2011)

Dude I swear I've had both those phenos. Like I said the shorter one is a keeper! Be sure to let us know how they smoke buddy.


----------



## steampick (Mar 19, 2011)

I prefer a sativa-type high, but it's hard to argue that the indica pheno isn't impressive looking. I'll be sure to see this through to the smoke report.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes! That's another great thing about my cut. It's super heady... Dont get me wrong it can fuck you up if you smoke enough but it's not like gravity has you by the balls. It's more because your brain just doesnt work.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 19, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> It's a nice Strain, No a great Strain.


sorry to correct u GG13 bro its a fcuking wicked strain lmao  hehehe 

been riding the train tonight, christmas has come early so to speak, long story but i'm smoking SLH tonight and for a few weeks yet lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 19, 2011)

steampick said:


> View attachment 1502896
> 
> It snowed on my plants this week. Here's my little indica pheno.
> 
> ...


and my money is still on the sativa pheno at this stage


----------



## steampick (Mar 20, 2011)

The sativa, eh? If this were a horse race, the sativa pheno would be bringing up the rear at the 3/4 pole. One still has zero trichomes. I'm hoping for a strong finish from the sativas, but it aint getting no 14 weeks to do it. My Arjan Haze #3 took longer than that. Man, did I get some sativa strains in that batch.


----------



## smok3y1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey I wanted to know whats everyone getting per plant for indoor for 2-4 weeks veg and looking at some of your lot pictures they look amazing!


----------



## steampick (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't know yet, personally. I vegged for 3 weeks and 3 days, so I'm not expecting a ton of weed off of these. Ganja (golden and geek) and las fingerez could probably give you some idea about that.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 20, 2011)

Ganja Geek said:


> Power plant for sure! Short stocky dence. I got 3 zips from one little plant!





Kiki007 said:


> it's about 2-3 ounces per plant..





GoldenGanja13 said:


> I'm thinking between them both I will get 3-4 oz. Organic


It probably depends alot on what pheno you get but the average looks like 2-4 oz. I forgot what did you pull from yours Las?


----------



## lovemug (Mar 20, 2011)

i got about 2 ounces off a plant vegged for 21 days. ive got some clones scatered in my grow expecting about the same off each, it dosnt have a really big yeild for me but way more than you would think for the lankyness of the plant.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah I average 2 oz Organically. Good Morning to all~


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 22, 2011)

Ganja Geek said:


> It probably depends alot on what pheno you get but the average looks like 2-4 oz. I forgot what did you pull from yours Las?


6 week scrog veg 4.5 oz but i'd say off 3 weeks adverage veg u'd get 2-3 oz per plant depending on the pheno??


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 23, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> 6 week scrog veg 4.5 oz but i'd say off 3 weeks adverage veg u'd get 2-3 oz per plant depending on the pheno??


Nice I would kill for an extra oz right now! Lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 25, 2011)

finally after yrs of wanting to try the lemon haze i finally have and also got a cutting of her, WOW is where i will start never had a high like it from weed never had such a up high from smoking i actually could and wanted to get up and do stuff but yet still was stoned? also really could feel the high more in my head dunno how to describe it really? and lights seemed so much nicer than usual im talking bout the sun shine really, when i usual smoke its always couch lock stoned from the short flowering inidicas that ive grown or brought this was just soooo much different.

as for the taste i really was blown away i was lucky enough i accuire a smaple of the bud with my cutting and like i say was just blown away with the taste and smell loved how when you pulled on the joint before lighting it you could really taste a sweet lemony flavour then once alight it was pepperry with hints of lemon really did enjoy and after 16yrs of smoking can finally see the different kinda highs there are to offer.

carnt wait to grow her now lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 25, 2011)

nice one sambo, i wont wish u luck with the pheno like i do with the other chaps as i think we ALL know thats a good pheno  i think gg13 said it was one of the best one he's seen and i'd have 2 agree 

good luck with it mate  nice 2 have another brit on the thread 

1000th POST LADIES AND GENTS!!!!!

and what a nice way 2 celebrate


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 25, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> nice one sambo, i wont wish u luck with the pheno like i do with the other chaps as i think we ALL know thats a good pheno  i think gg13 said it was one of the best one he's seen and i'd have 2 agree
> 
> good luck with it mate  nice 2 have another brit on the thread
> 
> ...


ive done a little research in the past and that was always my worry with the SLH getting the seeds and not finding a good pheno or a pheno that is not a true reflection of the strain but i can DEFO say i no i got a SLH keeper 

carnt wait to start flowering her shes gonna get a long veg then im gonna clone and flower the mother will prob leave her untouched apart from taking some of the bottom growth off, does she stretch much in flower?


----------



## Cissy (Mar 26, 2011)

As for yield. I normally get about 2pds under my 1000watt light with other strains (White Berry, OG Kush, White Widow, LA Con, and a couple others), but with the pheno of SLH that I liked best, I only got about 1-1/2pds each time I grew it (the last two grows). This whole question of "how much per plant" will not give you the answer you need, since plants can vary in size (I have grown as few as 6 or as many as 45 under that same 1,000watt light). So just figure that SLH will produce about 75% of the yield that most other strains will yield (well, at least the strains I have grown, as compared to my pheno of SLH). So its a decent, but not a great yileding strain (in my experience at least). 

With that being said, I will definitely be growing this strain again next time I grow (in a few months). I even kept a clone going (cloning clones and keeping them small, but 1 available for later) during my time off here to use when I am done growing my vegetables. Quality over quantity for me and SLH was my alltime favorite.


----------



## steampick (Mar 26, 2011)

The 4 Phenos: Most sativa on the left, with each of the next plants being more and more indica.




Compare the trichome production on the most sativa pheno with that on the most indica pheno. Very different. 
All pics taken after 6 weeks of flower. It appears the indica plants only have two more weeks to go. Pistols have browned and are retracting. Leafs are yellowing and curling. Bad signs in veg, but signs the end is near (and it's not even 2012 yet!).


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 26, 2011)

picture 2 of 4 looks like it could go a good few weeks longer but the other one with the sugar coating looks not far from done, 8 weeks perfect i would of thought  nice work bro


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 26, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> picture 2 of 4 looks like it could go a good few weeks longer but the other one with the sugar coating looks not far from done, 8 weeks perfect i would of thought  nice work bro


las could i ask what the stretch is like in 12/12 on the pheno i got that i no you have good knowledge off


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 26, 2011)

hmmm we'll i've not grown it srt8 up but i have seen it, well over double i'd say. that infamous scrog beast was flipped with the new shoots level with the screen and it streched 18-20" above it but i think if u leave it o' naturel it could end up 3x the size? i put a small say 6" clone in flower a couple of weeks ago i'll let u know the final hight in a week or so


----------



## steampick (Mar 26, 2011)

las

Thanks.
Yeah, pic 2 plant is almost exactly 2 weeks behind if you judge by the appearance of trichomes (which is what I'm going by). I'm thinking that plant will take 10-11 weeks. The next sativa-dom will go 9-10, the next 9, and the sugary one will go 8. This strain is all over the fucking place, but growing well under two 400 watt lights (1 per plant pair).

Next up will be Querkle, and most of those I'll put outside in June and hope it finishes by the end of September, which is pushing it a bit here in Canada.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 26, 2011)

yeah mate that sounds like a plan if u pull them down like that, its worth giving that sativa dom one a few more weeks, it still looks a bit like my pheno and mine goes 10-11 weeks


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Mar 26, 2011)

Ugh! cant wait for MY SLH ..... I Wanna laugh w the ladies tooo! lol...


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 28, 2011)

How tall would you expect SLH to be after 4 weeks veg and topping at 2 weeks?


----------



## waz666 (Mar 28, 2011)

SLH, isn't that tall of a plant for being Sativa dominant. Mine were at around 5 foot after a 6 week veg 13 week flower. Great smoke and taste by the way. Greenhouse haters are everywhere, but GH really nailed this strain. Cure it for at least 6 weeks to get the best bang for your buck!


----------



## steampick (Apr 2, 2011)

SLH indica-zombie-hydra pheno after 48 days of 12/12. This one is close. A pretty uneventful grow so far. About the only odd thing is that the SLH as weird, downward hooking leaves. Almost an overwatering droop, but not, as the leaf ends are definitely hooked down.




Let it snow.

The sativa pheno is a good 4 weeks behind this one, but it looks exactly like the one on GH's website.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 2, 2011)

Damn nice job bro. That looks like straight bud candy! That's funny about the leaf curl. My cut does the same thing despite every thing else in the tent looking healthy. IDK what's up.


----------



## steampick (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks ganja. As for the leaf curl, I've stopped worrying about it, but the most sativa pheno does not have it at all, while the other three plants that are not as sativa-y do, so it's something in that Lemon Skunk pheno, I'm thinking. Anyone ever grow that out?


----------



## tingpoon (Apr 3, 2011)

when i first read this i thought it was a deficiency but i doubt that now. i think that the leaf curling youre experiencing is just wat happens with some strains when they start approaching the end of their life cycles. or it didnt get enough phosphorus during flowering. either way it wont really be a problem, they are looking pretty cheery. nice work!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 5, 2011)

this is my SLH coming along nicely now, will be vegged for another 5-6wks b4 i flower her tho carnt wait


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 5, 2011)

steampick said:


> Thanks ganja. As for the leaf curl, I've stopped worrying about it, but the most sativa pheno does not have it at all, while the other three plants that are not as sativa-y do, so it's something in that Lemon Skunk pheno, I'm thinking. Anyone ever grow that out?


 Lol yeah i stopped caring too. Doesn't seem to effect it at all anyway. I have a Lemon Skunk freebie. I'll try to remember that when I get to grow it.


----------



## steampick (Apr 5, 2011)

Those look familiar, sambo. Good luck with your grow. Almost time for some bigger pots. If you veg them another 5-6 weeks they'll need it.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2011)

i would be sooo fucking pleased if this is the pheno i got..... i hope its not one of the more hazey ones


----------



## steampick (Apr 5, 2011)

That pheno was distinct right from the start. Vegged robustly, flowered quickly, crystaled up early and abundantly, and grew thick creamy pistils, and smelled wonderfully potent. An amazing plant to watch grow.

The crazy hazy sativa pheno is of course a bit taller, and has much bigger buds and a totally different smell. I'm enjoying growing it out as well, and am looking forward to its mature stage. By that time, though, I'll be smoking the indica pheno.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> this is my SLH coming along nicely now, will be vegged for another 5-6wks b4 i flower her tho carnt wait


i think that might be a deeper shade of green than mine u git lol  its funny how it dont look to sativa but when it flowers it starts spitting out thiner fan leaves lol, strange

edit - i'll take a pic of mine 2moro and come back and post lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 5, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i think that might be a deeper shade of green than mine u git lol  its funny how it dont look to sativa but when it flowers it starts spitting out thiner fan leaves lol, strange
> 
> edit - i'll take a pic of mine 2moro and come back and post lol


yeah i was thinking that las bout the shape of the fan leaves, looks like she will be a real bushy plant too after another 6wks under the 250 cfl im prob gonna give her a 600hps and a whole tent to share with just 1 other plant for the 12/12, i want a SLH monster lol and also the slh will be all kept as my percy stash lol


----------



## steampick (Apr 9, 2011)

8 weeks flowering, and that's that. Chopped the indica phenos this morning. A bit early, but they were getting rather stinky.


Loads of trichomes.


Closer shot with no flash reveals the purple coming out a bit. 

Skinned alive.



Ah, but there is still the matter of the two sativa phenos. They were spared the ax as they're still a few weeks minimum from being ready. They look good, though, and have
nowhere near the stink factor of the indica phenos.

End transmission.


----------



## tingpoon (Apr 9, 2011)

awesome updates, its a free country ofc but i wish you woulda kept the indicas around for another week max and then you would get like, knocked out blaze. but they all look beautiful great job!! just make sure they are drying them from anywhere for 4-5 days to a week. it depends on the moisture level of the room. then to really oomph it of course, the mason jars for curing. beautiful plants though really. +r3pz


----------



## steampick (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey, thanks tingpoon.

Yeah, I wish I coulda kept them a bit longer too, but they were stinking up the house, and I got kids, and they've got noses, so...

I did notice the plants really reeked it up the first two or three hours after the lights went off for the day (7 pm-9pm), which is of course when everybody is home. Anyway, this was my first indoor grow and it was really experimental and play-it-by-ear type of thing. I kept them small on purpose (3 weeks veg), and played the stink factor by ear. Started with no venting at all, then added an 80 cfm bathroom fan rigged with a DIY carbon filter vented to my attic around week 2 of flower. Then added another 80 cfm bathroom fan w/filter around week 5 of flower. They vented the room well, but man those indica phenos stank. Now that they're gone, there is barely any smell in the room from the two sativa dom phenos.

Curing jars have already been secured. Drying is going on in my outdoor shed at the moment. I've sealed it to stop light getting in, but it's a bit nippy out and the temps are not ideal for drying. May move the little stinkos inside at night to the grow room. Lots of fun.


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 9, 2011)

steampick said:


> Hey, thanks tingpoon.
> 
> Yeah, I wish I coulda kept them a bit longer too, but they were stinking up the house, and I got kids, and they've got noses, so...
> 
> ...


Great going... astonished


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry I'm too occupied to research all this myself, but what are people's opinions on the yield? I grow commercial, currently have AK-48 and am looking for a separate product with a "working high", type of euphoric creative get-things-done high, and this seemed like a good strain-- correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## steampick (Apr 11, 2011)

I will when I know myself. For all of my newfound expertise on the SLH, I still don't know what kind of buzz it gives. Soon, though, very soon. Generally speaking, though,the SLH high would depend on the phenotype that is dominant, and there are a few with this strain.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 11, 2011)

There are many wonderful flavors mixed in with the SLH. and as for the high. I would say its always UP and entergitic , although some phenos have a much more Euphoric High.


----------



## steampick (Apr 11, 2011)

When you capitalize Euphoric High, it makes it look like you're talking about a highschool. Good ol' Euphoric High. That woulda been nice.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL Thats funny. Yeah my first slh grow (first post) was the best ever. I have grown 4 seeds since then and none compared to the first with all her glory and color (purple). I have had flavors from astringent lemon to pine lemon and pepper.


----------



## goozeberry yum yum (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah that's haze for ya


----------



## MrDank007 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry late to jump in I'm sure this has been talked about, but there are a 104 pages here. 

I have 2 going. Starting on 8th week of flower today. One is the indica and close and one is the sativa and not close. Amazing these seeds were right next to each other in the pack. When are you guys chopping each pheno? I was thinking 9 on the indica...how long did the sativa dominants take?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 11, 2011)

Man this threads a survivor! I love it, you created a monster Golden! LOL


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 11, 2011)

here here 

SLH is a legend that aint gonna die out i dont think  (my clone aint thats for sure as long as i'm growing)


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have found that the best time to harvest was dead on 10 weeks. I went with a clear/cloudy and it was great. When I went all cloudy, it was less up up high and just up high.


MrDank007 said:


> Sorry late to jump in I'm sure this has been talked about, but there are a 104 pages here.
> 
> I have 2 going. Starting on 8th week of flower today. One is the indica and close and one is the sativa and not close. Amazing these seeds were right next to each other in the pack. When are you guys chopping each pheno? I was thinking 9 on the indica...how long did the sativa dominants take?


----------



## MrDank007 (Apr 11, 2011)

Was that 10 on the indica dom pheno?


----------



## steampick (Apr 12, 2011)

You can go 10 on the indica pheno for sure. I chopped at 8, but it was early. I'm thinking more like 12 for the sativa pheno of mine.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 12, 2011)

I went 12 weeks on one of my sativa pheno's and wish I didn't. I believe it is best up up high before trichs go cloudy.


steampick said:


> You can go 10 on the indica pheno for sure. I chopped at 8, but it was early. I'm thinking more like 12 for the sativa pheno of mine.


----------



## steampick (Apr 12, 2011)

Really? What was the buzz like at 12, just a bit more body? My one sativa pheno looks nowhere near done here in week 9. There's nothing but white pistils and deep, dark green leaves, and just a puff of trichomes. The buds are big, but loose and you can still see right through them. Hey, if it starts to dense up good after 10 weeks then I'll gladly chop 'em, but this one looks like a 12-weeker.


----------



## MrDank007 (Apr 12, 2011)

Appreciate the advice. The indica dom will come down in 9 most likely just by looking at it. This sativa though...maybe one orange hair at the beggining of week 8, but pretty much as steam described. We shall see.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 13, 2011)

I like to take a nub and do a smoke test like a week before harvest. So when I took of a bud of SLH at 9 weeks and quick dried it. Well it was a soaring high, laughter,energy, Irie feeling for 2+ hrs. Then I waited a week (10 total) and harvested her. The high was the same. The next round from seed I let go for 11 weeks and the high was not so giddy but all energy. I believe after growing 4 from seed that the best high was found at 9-10 weeks and no more than 10 weeks.
I have had some slh that was little tight buds everywhere and some that grew cola style. My favorite was the little tight buds.


----------



## steampick (Apr 16, 2011)

9 weeks of flowering in the bank. Just the two sativa phenos left and niether have so much as a single browned pistil. So I'll let those go a few more weeks.

I did manage to dry the indica phenos for 4 days, and they've now be curing for 3 days. Naturally, I've smoked some. I don't really trust "smoke reports" as they seem to be highly subjective and dependent on lots of things besides the pot, but for what it's worth, here's my "smoke report" on the indica pheno, flowered for 8 weeks.

First of all, this isn't some kind of "blow your head off" weed. I think a lot of growers invest so much time into their grow that they over-exaggerate their bounty. With that in mind, I'll say that I've had stronger weed from my dealer. I've also had a hell of a lot weaker. I'd say it's a middle potency weed. It actually reminds me of the Arjan Haze #3 I grew out last year. It certainly has a similar smell after 3 days cured. Very astringent and cutting. Like the Arjan Haze, I find this SLH to be a sativa-type mental magnifier. For me, this stuff focuses my thoughts. It's a very smooth smoke even with the short cure time. The buzz doesn't hit you like a ton of bricks, and is definitely more of a creeper. I like that. I see all buzzes as waves, and we tokers are the buzz surfers. Sometimes you can ride that sucker all the way to shore and just step off. Other times you wreck immediately and suffer the consequences. This buzz/wave is easy to get on and nice to ride. It aint the biggest wave in the ocean, but it's a rideable wave. The buzz lasts a few hours. Last night I started with the SLH, then smoked some Master Kush, then the SLH again, and the SLH did cut through the Master Kush and gave me another "up" kind of buzz. The Master Kush is good weed, so that the SLH has an impact after already smoking some then smoking some strong indica is a sign that it does have good potency.

We'll see what the super sativa pheno brings. I would imagine any plant that goes 4-5 weeks longer is going to be more potent than something that only goes 8 weeks.


----------



## steampick (Apr 16, 2011)

The most sativa pheno after 9 weeks 12/12 Lots 'o pistils for sure.


Pushed a few branches back to get a shot of the whole bud stem.


This is the 2nd sativa pheno which is about 1 week ahead of the super sativa pheno. Lots of trichomes on the SLH no matter what pheno.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 16, 2011)

SteamPick~ I don't think that is a fair smoke report on the indica dominate SLH being you harvest so early. Just my 2 cent's being a SLH lover.


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 17, 2011)

If it really is a mediocre stone as SteamPick suggests, then I'm disappointed. I expect better from Cannabis Cup winners.


----------



## steampick (Apr 17, 2011)

GoldenGanja: Certainly 8 weeks was a tad early and they did have lots of clear trichomes with some cloudy and just a few amber. That's what I wanted, though. I like the clear, head high. I'll say the SLH is a bit above average after 8 weeks. I'm not really down on the high at all, just that it isn't "rip your head off" weed. I could see with two more weeks of flower it being strong weed. But again, I really didn't want that. I was looking for some weed that when I got home from work and wanted to do something would not knock me out. This weed is doing that.

After smoking about 3 or 4 with friends last night I will add that the buds on the indica pheno were very dense. When I break apart a nug to smoke I always end up with way more than I thought. And it's pretty smooth for having virtually no cure. I certainly had no complaints from the friends on the weed as they all enjoyed it, and one sorta non-smoker did get a bit too high at the start. Again, though, I've had much stronger weed.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 17, 2011)

SLH may not be the strongest, but my first SLH grown was a one two hitter and thats all you needed for 2-3 hours of pure happiness. Between 2009-2010 SLH has won over 8 awards (several first place) in the Cannabis Cup Awards alone.

The last 2 from seed I grew where only half the fun as the first.


----------



## steampick (Apr 17, 2011)

Cannabis Cups don't mean much to me. Honestly, this thread did more to influence my purchase than the CC "victories" SLH garnered. I will say that this weed does bring the "happy." But two to three hours of "pure happiness?" Hmmmm, I'm not convinced about that (yet). I mean, it _is_ only cannabis. If I want two to three hours of pure joy, I'll take mushrooms (though it has been a few years since I have).


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 17, 2011)

steampick thats a bit harsh mate 8 weeks u cant judge sativa dominant weed on that but thats my 2 pence also. there are random pheno's just bad luck i guess

edit - i've kept my clone alive for nearly 2years kinda says something, many strains been and gone since then including clone only uk strains


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 17, 2011)

And may it continue for many more!!!


----------



## steampick (Apr 17, 2011)

_steampick thats a bit harsh mate 8 weeks u cant judge sativa dominant weed on that but thats my 2 pence also. there are random pheno's just bad luck_

I don't find my review harsh at all. I like the SLH. It is good weed. It is doing what I wanted. And I prefaced my comments by saying I harvested it early. Just because I'm not raving about it like it is God weed, well...you know, I'm just being honest.

And the phenos I had in the indica dom strain were very healthy. I have no doubt that I got a good pheno and had good luck growing these out.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have grown 4 slh from seed and the very first one was the one that made me start this thread so long ago. I mean straight in the air happiness and energy for 2+ hours and no unhappy comedown. Everyone who took a rip off of her was Laughing just after the exhale and smiling for hours. I have never had so many people rave over a strain before. 
If it's not your cup of tea, then thats cool. But I think you may be cheating yourself by harvesting early, like any early harvest.

SteamPick have you tried Super Silver Haze ? I have not but I would like to, being I have grown the Lemon Skunk and sure it has wonderful flavor but the high I so enjoy comes from the SSH side.

When I choose seeds for my next season, I always watch the CCA and see what's been winning and why.


----------



## steampick (Apr 17, 2011)

I've never grown Super Silver Haze. I do like the up high of the Greenhouse hazes I've now grown, both the SLH and the Arjan Haze I grew out last year, though the Arjan's took between 12-14-16 weeks, so I do know what waiting them out gets (though in the case of the 16 week Arjan Haze it wasn't worth it). 

But I'm sort of regretting giving such an early smoke report. Let me smoke this stuff down for a few weeks and I'll probably have a more solidified opinion of it. Again, I do like this weed, it is exactly what I wanted, really. And I'm quite looking forward to harvesting the sativa phenos I've still got going in a few weeks.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 17, 2011)

I enjoyed your smoke report. Gives an inside view of a early harvest. I thought about growing out some Arjan Haze, but that sure is a long time in flowering.


----------



## Throwed (Apr 17, 2011)

Super Lemon Haze is the shit. I laugh at anyone that thinks different. People that don't like SLH must have fucked it up when growing it or they are just a hater and want to piss on something that has proven to be good on several levels. As we all know, there is atleast ONE hater in the midst talking out the side of their ass about anything good. If I want a nap then I smoke Indica.....If I want to party and have a good time then I smoke some Super Lemon Haze or something similar. SLH makes you laugh and makes you horny. Get a chic and smoke some with her and watch how easy it is to make her cream all over the place. Gotta love Sativa dominant strains.


----------



## stayathomedad (Apr 17, 2011)

do you wanna smoke some slh and cyber?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 18, 2011)

stayathomedad said:


> do you wanna smoke some slh and cyber?


 Whoa weirdo!

Anyway I got two of my clones a little more then five weeks in (I've had my cut for more then a year now haha). Last time I took them at 9. The high is deffinatly energetic but if I smoke too much I get wasted. Which doesnt take much! I kinda wanted to take one at 8 just to see if it gets more heady but now Im having second thoughts LOL. I'll try one large bud just to be sure.


----------



## steampick (Apr 18, 2011)

Why the second thoughts? At 8 weeks SLH is more heady for sure.

By the way, I was looking at some pics of Lemon Skunk and sure enough it has those downward hooking leaves! Then I looked at some pics of the Super Silver Haze, and it doesn't have it. Of my two sativa phenos I've got going right now I've got one that is hooking and one that is not. The one that isn't has the same leaf growth as the SSH: thin and without the pronounced hook.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 18, 2011)

That SLH has many pheneos too be sought after. If you have more than one then chances are you will have more than one type of high lol.


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 18, 2011)

So how long do you generally have to grow out the sativa pheno? After GoldenGanja's romantic ramblings I'm considering throwing one in on my grow, but my issue right now is that it takes only about 9, 10 weeks to grow out my other strains. I suppose I could begin flower with CFL's in a separate room for a couple weeks before I add them in to the main flower room. Also where does one get SLH seeds, are they terribly expensive? Sorry for the juvenile questions, I'm just trying to get to where you're at


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 18, 2011)

ive never been more excited about growing or should i say smoking a strain than i am bout my SLH ive only had a small sample of the smoke luckily from the mother of my clone and it really did blow me away the taste and high my pheno go's 70days so still got a long time unfortunatly considering shes still in veg lol


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think 10 weeks is best. Not 9 nor 11. The place to get them is here http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/greenhouse-seeds/greenhouse-seeds-feminized/green-house-seeds-super-lemon-haze-feminized/prod_701.html You can also buy single seeds there. When you flower her, dont trim off to much from the bottom. Every node will produce a bud that is so precious.


Gamberro said:


> So how long do you generally have to grow out the sativa pheno? After GoldenGanja's romantic ramblings I'm considering throwing one in on my grow, but my issue right now is that it takes only about 9, 10 weeks to grow out my other strains. I suppose I could begin flower with CFL's in a separate room for a couple weeks before I add them in to the main flower room. Also where does one get SLH seeds, are they terribly expensive? Sorry for the juvenile questions, I'm just trying to get to where you're at


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 18, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I think 10 weeks is best. Not 9 nor 11. The place to get them is here http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/greenhouse-seeds/greenhouse-seeds-feminized/green-house-seeds-super-lemon-haze-feminized/prod_701.html You can also buy single seeds there. When you flower her, dont trim off to much from the bottom. Every node will produce a bud that is so precious.


see las dont trim the bottom ''every node will produce a bud that is so precious'' lol

not mocking ya op just pulling fingerz leg.


----------



## steampick (Apr 18, 2011)

I will respectfully disagree with the 9 and 11 (not 10) week diagnosis. My sativa pheno is in its 10th week right now and it is nowhere near ready. I'd say that will likely go 12 weeks, maybe a bit more. The other sativa pheno is a week ahead and it also is not ready to harvest (unless the next few days bring massive change). I'd say flower the indica phenos 10 weeks, and the sativa phenos 12-14 weeks. Probably depends on wattage, and I'm running two 400 watt lights at the moment.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> see las dont trim the bottom ''every node will produce a bud that is so precious'' lol
> 
> not mocking ya op just pulling fingerz leg.


watch it enders boy lol

sorry gg13 i tend to remove everything below  hahaha


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL Fingerz leg LOL


sambo020482 said:


> see las dont trim the bottom ''every node will produce a bud that is so precious'' lol
> 
> not mocking ya op just pulling fingerz leg.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> watch it enders boy lol
> 
> sorry gg13 i tend to remove everything below  hahaha


 I too was am one that trims off the bottom, but some strains I feel it's a no no. After growing one out then you know how you want the clone to grow. Like LA Confidential, I never trim her like I do the others and she puts out fat little buds from the earth up! And the smoke is just wonderful!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 18, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I too was am one that trims off the bottom, but some strains I feel it's a no no. After growing one out then you know how you want the clone to grow. Like LA Confidential, I never trim her like I do the others and she puts out fat little buds from the earth up! And the smoke is just wonderful!!!


the last clone i threw in i didnt remove a thing but i normaly remove it coz of the screens. each to there own as i'm learning to love with our hobby, many ways to skin a cat


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 18, 2011)

I am always looking at others grow to see how they "skin a cat". When I tripped across your mobile scrog I was like "HMMMMMMM".


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 18, 2011)

lol yeah a few other people are liking the idea its quite practical  i'm learning that all strains are not as suited as others. my cut of lemon haze seems to love the screens along with the psycosis (uk clone only)


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 18, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/113408-1st-seed-grow-cowboy-style.html#post5611802

seems to be very popular


----------



## steampick (Apr 24, 2011)

Took the plants for a little outdoor excursion today. May just leave them out there for the next two weeks to finish 'em up. These are the two most sativa phenos, which are now showing plenty of brown pistils (rather suddenly).



The Sativa Pheno King. Well behind the others, and radically different looking than all the others. Smells very peppery. It has the 4 main colas. I really didn't notice many brown pistils until I took it outside, and that's when I noticed it had tons.


A closer shot of the bigger bud sites being produced by the Satvia King.


The 2nd Sativa pheno with a lot more indica in it. This plant is about a week ahead of the other, and nearly done.


A closer shot of a bud site on the 2nd sativa.

I'm thinking about two more weeks on each of these, giving them 12 weeks of 12/12.


----------



## steampick (Apr 24, 2011)

More pretty outdoor pictures from today:


----------



## otheryoda (Apr 24, 2011)

My GHS Super Lemon Haze. Two phenos for me. I also did some LST on the two that where growing crazy.

View attachment 1567205View attachment 1567206View attachment 1567207View attachment 1567208

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/427291-ghs-super-lemon-haze.html


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 25, 2011)

this is my SLH needs repotting gonna get her ina 15ltr pot on weds then continue to veg for prob another month or so before i switch to 12/12 want a slh tree lol


----------



## steampick (Apr 25, 2011)

looks like you got the indica pheno, sambo. Re-pot that for sure.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 25, 2011)

steampick~ Outdoor SLH Yummmmy~ thats going to taste, oh yeah YUMMMY


----------



## otheryoda (Apr 25, 2011)

sambo - i was thinking it also looked like the indica pheno.


----------



## steampick (Apr 25, 2011)

GG13: That's what I'm thinking too. Last 2 weeks of flower get the full, adult dose of The Sun. That should finish things quickly. I can't believe how much more you can see on the plants under the sun instead of my 2 400-watters. I thought I had very few brown pistils, but man, they're suddenly everywhere. And, my tops are starting to tip over from the weight! I've always secretly wanted my plants to do that.

otheryoda: your plant looks like the one of mine that was in between the sativa and indica pheno.


----------



## otheryoda (Apr 25, 2011)

I was also thinking that. The one is def a indica pheno, it was very short with short branches and almsot no stretch. The other three are growing like sativa but the buds are huge and very dense. Like so said the one with no screen is very top heavy. If you wiggle the top colla its like a weeble wobble. I grew regular haze from Nirvana a few years back and they where skinny long fluffy buds like the one plant.

Indica like growth and leafs but sativa buds






Long sativa like growth but indica style buds.










steampick said:


> GG13: That's what I'm thinking too. Last 2 weeks of flower get the full, adult dose of The Sun. That should finish things quickly. I can't believe how much more you can see on the plants under the sun instead of my 2 400-watters. I thought I had very few brown pistils, but man, they're suddenly everywhere. And, my tops are starting to tip over from the weight! I've always secretly wanted my plants to do that.
> 
> otheryoda: your plant looks like the one of mine that was in between the sativa and indica pheno.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 26, 2011)

steampick said:


> looks like you got the indica pheno, sambo. Re-pot that for sure.


defo needs repotting, dunno bout it being a indica pheno tho? i dont no much about the strain but her mother go's 70days and smokes nuffing like a indica?

heres some pics of the mom grown by some1 who no's more about the strain than me.


----------



## otheryoda (Apr 27, 2011)

WOW!!! Now that is a hedge.



sambo020482 said:


> defo needs repotting, dunno bout it being a indica pheno tho? i dont no much about the strain but her mother go's 70days and smokes nuffing like a indica?
> 
> heres some pics of the mom grown by some1 who no's more about the strain than me.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2011)

otheryoda said:


> WOW!!! Now that is a hedge.


that aint a bush mate its a hedge, i like it bro


----------



## steampick (Apr 30, 2011)

Super Lemon Haze after 11 weeks 12/12.


The plant on the left (sativa growth with indica bud formation) got the chop, like, 10 minutes ago and is presently hanging to dry. The one on the right (sativa growth and sativa bud formation) will go 1 more week.




Farewell pretty plant. 


A closer look.




I believe it was las fingerez who said, way back in week 2 of flower, that his money was on the sativa pheno. I believe he will be proven correct. The mighty sativa pheno will yield a lot more than any of the others, and should have more of a kick than the two indica phenos I chopped after week 8, which seems like a lifetime ago.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 30, 2011)

would be interesting to see what that pheno would of done under a 600  good gardening though mate


----------



## steampick (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks. It was under two 400 watters, so it had some good light, and is presently sucking up however many watts the sun is.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 30, 2011)

steampick said:


> Thanks. It was under two 400 watters, so it had some good light, and is presently sucking up however many watts the sun is.


sorry dude thought it had been grown outside coz of the pics outside lol


----------



## steampick (May 5, 2011)

Still going with the most sativa of the phenos from four SLH. This thing is really turning out to be a beauty. It smells fantastic and is loving the outdoor sun.



Very different characteristics to this one compared to the indica phenos. The calyxes are quite small on the sativa.







While the indica phenos were good growers and a good smoke, it is now clear that this sativa pheno is the keeper pheno from the SLH.


----------



## steampick (May 8, 2011)

And that's that. Chopped the sativa pheno today after 12 full weeks of 12/12. Had some little nugs of that plant drying and curing for the past few weeks and I smoked them today. Okay, the indica pheno at 8 weeks was good, but not really knockout. The 11 week plant (sativa stretch but indica bud formation) was a bit stronger. This sativa pheno weed is another thing altogether. Very potent weed. Man, a good 3 hour stone. Smoked it in the middle of the afternoon (a nice Sunday bake as my friend noted), and man, my perceptions were transformed. And that little bud was clipped 2 weeks ago. The hanger in my shed will doubtlessly be extremely strong weed. This sativa pheno I can see winning awards and shit.


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2011)

steampick said:


> And that's that. Chopped the sativa pheno today after 12 full weeks of 12/12. Had some little nugs of that plant drying and curing for the past few weeks and I smoked them today. Okay, the indica pheno at 8 weeks was good, but not really knockout. The 11 week plant (sativa stretch but indica bud formation) was a bit stronger. This sativa pheno weed is another thing altogether. Very potent weed. Man, a good 3 hour stone. Smoked it in the middle of the afternoon (a nice Sunday bake as my friend noted), and man, my perceptions were transformed. And that little bud was clipped 2 weeks ago. The hanger in my shed will doubtlessly be extremely strong weed. This sativa pheno I can see winning awards and shit.
> 
> View attachment 1590360


i'll accept that as an apology bro hahahaha  only messing 

i just pulled 36g of lemon haze of the small clone on the left in the airpot  happy with the remo smoke to be honest  got one thats nearly 3 weeks 12.12 and considerably bigger  come check out my journal for pics 





las fingerez said:


> oh yeah chucked a very small SLH plant from clone into 12.12 the other day, my plans got messed up so changed them and went with it lol. this will be the smallest slh i've grown but i'm only looking for a bit of smoke to see my by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## steampick (May 8, 2011)

I pulled about an ounce and a half off the two indica phenos chopped at week 8. The plant chopped at week 11 got two ounces (weight dried) by itself. This sativa pheno had much larger buds and should net me 2 1/2 or 3 ounces.

And yeah, I spoke too soon on the SLH buzz, judging it only by my pre-mature indica phenos. I stand corrected. The sativa pheno is making me glad I went ahead with this SLH. I was beginning to doubt it a bit, especially after my Arjan Haze 3 last year turned out to be pretty weak stuff.


----------



## Detroit J420 (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 1954841Can someone please tell me what Pheno this is it's "Super Lemon Haze, 3 weeks in it's the 2nd most sativa outta 5 seeds, also the best yeilder, healthy healthy dark lush thick green leaves, got one even more haze next to it you can see a lil of it in the pic, and it looks like a 12 week finisher very slow, got 10 plants under 2 600 hps in a 5x5 tent so im diffinitly lighten up the hazez, please lemmie know is this the Haze Pheno that i smoked with a buddy at work.....


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have 2 SLH from seed in the 4th week of flowering. 1st one has little smell, long skinny buds, nodes far apart. 2nd SLH has fat thick long buds, SMELLY (lemons) and nodes are close to one another. I hope the 2nd one has purple pheno's.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I have 2 SLH from seed in the 4th week of flowering. 1st one has little smell, long skinny buds, nodes far apart. 2nd SLH has fat thick long buds, SMELLY (lemons) and nodes are close to one another. I hope the 2nd one has purple pheno's.



damn havent seen you for a lil..... still growing the lemon haze? im tired of her.. i had the lemon skunky pheno.... smelled like lemons and incense and candy


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 26, 2011)

2 strains that have found there way back into my garden from time to time is SLH (of course) and LA CON~


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> 2 strains that have found there way back into my garden from time to time is SLH (of course) and LA CON~


the l.a. con is no joke.... the slh is my fav sativa but i need to find a new one....


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a Chocolope in 4 weeks now. Buds are everywhere and thick and smelly. Kinda fruity at this point. Grows thick, needs lots of pruning.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I have a Chocolope in 4 weeks now. Buds are everywhere and thick and smelly. Kinda fruity at this point. Grows thick, needs lots of pruning.


you did the og 18 right??? you should get some tahoe og from cali connect. i think you would love her even more


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have been watching Cali Con for a while now. I am thinking either Tahoe or Larry OG. I have room for one more strain, so it will be one of those fer sure.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2011)

get the tahoe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gonna kick it around for a minute.......


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 28, 2011)

hey gg-13 slh is back on the scene for me this time crossed with sannies jackberry


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 29, 2011)

Very Nice. What a wonderful start on a new adventure. WHat kinda high are u thinking u may get?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have 2 SLH in full flowering along with a few other choice strains, well one of them being LA CON that went hermie in the 5th week and blew pollen through out the grow tent. So now i am thinking that the lower half of my 2 slh and others may have seeds. LA CON x SLH Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 29, 2011)

im not wanting to stray very far from the slh high ive grown several strains & still havent topped my slh grows & thats the direction im drawn back to i also have gage green lemon stomper babies started & have ordered their sun maiden [improved grape stomper] but rest assured slh is back in the house


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 29, 2011)

I love SLH, also have one Chocolope in the 6th week now. Will not replace SLH, but will be a nice addition~


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Feb 19, 2012)

I love this thread and the great vibe from all of you. Will definately be getting SLH and trying the Salmon recipe!!!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Feb 19, 2012)

I had the hardest tie getting the chocolope seeds. Anyways I notice that they seem to veg real slow. Which steered me towards the haze. I will turn in a smoke report on the Chocolope in about ninety days. ( Still vegging ) Were your choco seeds tiny?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Feb 19, 2012)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I have 2 SLH in full flowering along with a few other choice strains, well one of them being LA CON that went hermie in the 5th week and blew pollen through out the grow tent. So now i am thinking that the lower half of my 2 slh and others may have seeds. LA CON x SLH Hmmmmmmmmmm


I like how you can see the bright side of this  Must be the SLH. I cant wait to get mine in. I like hazes as they seem to veg fast for me.


----------



## mr.green123 (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## horribleherk (Mar 17, 2012)

View attachment 2074401hey gg-13 here is a more advanced pic of my cross i dont think its gonna be as good as its mom ill know soon as ive some of it drying now


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 19, 2012)

Send a link Horribleheck~


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 10, 2012)

Been a while, but i'm back and need to share this with everyone! Please Like and Share  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Goldens-Organic-Healing-Oil/110396725768376


----------



## 4skin (Sep 10, 2012)

Super lemon haze shud of grown this years ago lovely smoke crystal clear high
no edge to it, positive thoughts and a nice sat stone to bring the high down very nice


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 27, 2013)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1286629View attachment 1286628View attachment 1286627hey gg-13 im getting close the top of 1 of my buds dried out for some reason so i snipped it & at least 1 is turning purple ive started flushing as harvest is gonna be a bit sooner than i first thought


Knew that was mold on there... You can see it on the bud pic on the right. I know this post is old as fuck, but I've been reading this thread and was thinking he shoulda chopped before then. I fucking hate mold.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 27, 2013)

hey horned frog that was my first experience of mold & yeah this thread is old but funny how things go full circle & slh is back in my room after a long absence i call this the red pheno


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 29, 2013)

I've heard talk of a lemon cake phenol of this strain. I have one that I would say smells a lot like that. I'll throw some pics up... It's going to be the best yielder, it has a light sweet smell, like sugar, and a faint touch of lemon. I have one other that is dead on lemon heads. The other ones I have don't smell really special. I have 11 going... 

This is the one that smells like lemon cake. It's the frostiest one of the bunch too. Smells great, good yield, minimal stretch, and frosty? Hopefully the high is killer.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 2, 2013)

youre in for a real treat


----------



## Masonic72 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey all 
I have 1 slh fem .it was a freebie i got from the tude.. Been saving it but decided add it for my next cycle But my question is .
How well does this plant (slh) handle Lst ? feming/topping.? to maybe combat height issues?

Thanks all


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 2, 2013)

I would definitely fim if I were you. The 11 I grew I missed fimming 2 of them and they are roughly twice as tall as the others that were fimmed.


----------



## Masonic72 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks ! like i said i just started germ today .. so the slh will be a couple days behind .ill def be feming .


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 2, 2013)

Also, a lot of my phenos seem like they do not like a lot of nutrients/nitrogen. There is a couple phenos that can't seem to get enough though. I would start out low, and see what happens if you can. I had the claw on probably 1/3 of them.


----------



## Masonic72 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up .


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 5, 2013)

If your lucky you will get a short plant, or a short purple SLH  She does really well when you fim her at 6" high. Then wait 2 weeks and fim again.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Sep 28, 2013)

I have been chasing those pheno's every since this first grow!


----------

